# No zombies here, just 10 years of trip reports!!!



## AirGoofy

What is Disneytopia?   It is the perfect Disney vacation, one where the resort is wonderful, crowd levels are low, food is great, commando plans work, and you get that extra, suprise of Disney Magic.  So, every year we try to get closer and closer to achieving Disneytopia on vacation until we win the lottery and move in to Golden Oak.

I am terrible at writing trip reports.  It would take me forever once I returned home and I would forget things. So, after three attempts at reports, I finally decided to just do them LIVE! while on vacation at WDW as well as just lumping them all together in this one trip report.  Maybe if the report stays around long enough, then I truly can watch my girls grow up at Disney World.  You are welcome to join us on our trips.

Some introductions.

DW and I on our honeymoon .... a long time ago in a theme park not to far, far away...



Our two dds.  They are the ones in the middle.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, how did we get here?

Neither DW nor I had Disney experiences as children.  DW never went as a child, and I went once with my parents, as a 12 year old boy, to Epcot, on a Saturday during Spring Break, managed 3 whole rides, and walked through the countries.

When DW and I got married, she wanted to honeymoon in WDW.  I thought, well, it wasn't that great that many years ago, but let's give it a shot.  As you know by reading this, it truly was a magical Disneymoon and the beginning of many future trips.

Past trips
(1) 1987 - Epcot
(2) 2000 - All Star Music
(3) 2005 - All Star Sports
(4) 2006 - POP Century
(5) 2007 - POP Century
(6) 2008 - Caribbean Beach
DVC Member
(7) 2009 - Saratoga Springs Resort
(8) 2009 - Vero Beach/ Old Key West
(9) 2010 - Animal Kingdom Villas
10) 2010 - Wilderness Lodge Villas
11) 2011 - Boardwalk Villas
12) 2011 - Bay Lake Tower
13) 2012 - Hilton Head Island Resort
14) 2012 - Bay Lake Tower - Keep reading.  It starts below.
15) 2013 - *Old Key West Resort* - page 9
16) 2014 - *Beach Club Villas *- page 13
17) 2014 - *Boardwalk/ Vero Beach*- page 18
18) 2015 - *Cabana Bay Resort -* page 24
19) 2016 - *All Star Movies/ Vero Beach* - page 26
20) 2016 - *Boardwalk Villas *- page 30
21) 2017 - *All Star Movies - page 34*
22) 2017 - *Polynesian Villas & Bungalows *- page 38
23) 2018 - *Boardwalk Villas/ VBR* - page 39
2018 - *ATL/ Amelia Island* - page 41
2019 - Carnival Cruise
2019 - Miramar Beach
24) 2020 - Boardwalk Villas - page 41
25) 2021 - Saratago Springs - page 42
2022 - Cabin in Smoky Mountains; Boardwalk Villas


----------



## AirGoofy

And so begins the October 2012 BLT trip report.   

Friday


Saturday
1900 Park Fare Breakfast
Mass
California Grill Dinner

Sunday
Fulton's Crab House
DTD Shopping

Monday
MNSSHP

Tuesday
Citricos

Wednesday
Epcot EMH
Akershus breakfast
WHW (i still like it all these years later)
Chefs de France

Thursday
MNSSHP

Friday
Wave lunch


----------



## AirGoofy

We will be driving down in the black, Pontiac Astek.  I call it the Tumbler from the Batman movies, because that would just be really cool to be driving that.  We have the Disney Family stickers on the back.  Wave if you see us on the road.


----------



## afwdwfan

I'm in!  Look forward to following along during the trip.


----------



## FreezinRafiki

I'm in!  Does your Tumbler have that cool feature where it drives itself while you lay down and aim the missile?  Or is that a Wayne Enterprises after-market add-on?


----------



## afwdwfan

FreezinRafiki said:


> I'm in!  Does your Tumbler have that cool feature where it drives itself while you lay down and aim the missile?  Or is that a Wayne Enterprises after-market add-on?



By the time this thing is over with, his Aztek is going to be way more awesome than your rocket van.


----------



## rentayenta

I'm in too.  Glad you pointed out that your children are the ones in the middle.


----------



## kasedroz

Joining in! Have a safe trip!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

I believe I'll follow along if you don't mind.


----------



## that's nice

Hey Norm... Working all weekend but I'll pop in to see what's doing.


----------



## twokids0204




----------



## AirGoofy

FreezinRafiki said:


> I'm in!  Does your Tumbler have that cool feature where it drives itself while you lay down and aim the missile?  Or is that a Wayne Enterprises after-market add-on?



That is the Wayne enterprise add on.  Although, there are times I don't remember while driving, so maybe there is an autodriver.


----------



## cj9200

Count me in.  Some killer ADRs.


----------



## franandaj

Cool.  Love a TR with pictures and a little snark!


----------



## Urugami

NORM!!
ahem, sorry.. I'm in.  If for nothing else than to see 
1) if you can keep up your post pace away from a keyboard and mouse, and
2) if that Aztek can really make it to DW.  Back when they first came out, I'd pull up next to one in my Firebird and think "These two vehicles CAN'T be from the same company!"   Tell me, Norm; did Pontiac build excitement into them, too?  I mean, without the rocket launcher.

Hope y'all have a safe journey and GREAT trip!

ETA.. missed the front page by -><- THAT much


----------



## that's nice

Did Norm cancel the trip?

Where are the updates?


----------



## Disney Commando

Checkin in


----------



## AirGoofy

Other side of Nashville.  South bound ...



So, that wasn't from when this trip report was done.  But, we were there this last weekend so I updated it with a picture of Nashville.


----------



## disney212

I finally made it and am all caught up.  Long week at work.  Hope your trip is great.  Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Checking in for updates!


----------



## AirGoofy

Hotlanta.  About an hour away from FL line now.


----------



## that's nice

You driving straight through.. or you stopping to sleep?


----------



## AirGoofy

Okahumpka.  First stop on turnpike, but I can't wake DW and the dds for donuts.

 

It's 3:50 AM.  What's their problem?


----------



## AirGoofy

Well, we drove on into WDW and stopped for coffee at waffle house.  Not as good as Dunkin Donuts, but caffeine helps.

 

5:30 AM and arrived at CR.  The dds found the tv immediately.


----------



## AirGoofy

that's nice said:


> You driving straight through.. or you stopping to sleep?



Straight thru.



disney212 said:


> I finally made it and am all caught up.  Long week at work.  Hope your trip is great.  Can't wait to hear more.



Glad you found the way over.  Watch out for some of the snarkiness.



that's nice said:


> Did Norm cancel the trip?
> 
> Where are the updates?



I can only drive 90. 



Urugami said:


> NORM!!
> ahem, sorry.. I'm in.  If for nothing else than to see
> 1) if you can keep up your post pace away from a keyboard and mouse, and
> 2) if that Aztek can really make it to DW.  Back when they first came out, I'd pull up next to one in my Firebird and think "These two vehicles CAN'T be from the same company!"   Tell me, Norm; did Pontiac build excitement into them, too?  I mean, without the rocket launcher.
> 
> Hope y'all have a safe journey and GREAT trip!
> 
> ETA.. missed the front page by -><- THAT much



I was cruising at 80 at less than 2.5 RPM. I ran it up to 90 a few times with no problem.  It has a big V6 & a lot of horsepower.  But, your firebird and my Aztek end up in the same place as GM killed the Pontiac division.  My posts are mostly cell phone and iPad.


----------



## AirGoofy

After a 30 minute nap at the CR lobby, charging cell phone, and a cafe mocha, it is time for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare.    We rode the monorail past the new GF DVC, but I missed a photo op.  I'll get one later.  While I don't plan to buy points there, it will be cool to stay there one day (maybe).


----------



## afwdwfan

Glad you made it.  Have fun and try not to be a zombie today.


----------



## moose615

AirGoofy said:


> Other side of Nashville.  South bound ...



ahhhh home!!!, glad to see yall made it safe. hopefully you did a winning dance for the titans when you passed the stadium


----------



## cj9200

Glad you made it safely.  Now try to get some sleep sometime.  Great start of the trip with Park Fare.


----------



## AirGoofy

afwdwfan said:


> Glad you made it.  Have fun and try not to be a zombie today.





cj9200 said:


> Glad you made it safely.  Now try to get some sleep sometime.  Great start of the trip with Park Fare.



Nope.  30 minute nap will be it for the day.  But, I am getting to old for this.  I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## AirGoofy

Some more pictures from 1900 Park Fare.

The food has declined there over the years, but the girls still love the characters.  The croissants were excellent.

Tigger.



Alice.

 

Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## AirGoofy

We walked around the GF and took some pictures.

A new splash area with Alice and Hatter theming.


----------



## AirGoofy

Then, as the room wasn't ready, off to DTD for some shopping.  I picked up some pins I had missed over the years and am happy.  We shopped some at World of Disney just to kill some time, waiting for our room to be ready.  The cell phone battery gave the critical power warning, and my battery was about dead, so I said, let's go back to BLT, find a seat in lobby, and recharge ourselves and phones.  Just as the bus pulled into the CR bus stop and I exited the bus, text message that the room was ready at noon.

That extra special Disney magic - yeah that's right- Disneytopia.

We are on the 14th floor on the south side.  I'll post more pics later.
 

Waiting at elevator.
 

Been my background phone picture for years.


----------



## twokids0204

If you are back at DTD, Can you check for WDW Cell phone Case for SAMSUNG GALAXY S III

Take a pic and PM me, or text it to me... please  

No park day today?


----------



## tpettie

I will follow I need a Dsiney fix we leave ourself in 49 day not nearly ready...


----------



## AirGoofy

twokids0204 said:


> If you are back at DTD, Can you check for WDW Cell phone Case for SAMSUNG GALAXY S III
> 
> Take a pic and PM me, or text it to me... please
> 
> No park day today?



I didn't see them earlier, but will be back tomorrow and will check.  No park today and tomorrow.  You did read my itenerary on page 1? 



tpettie said:


> I will follow I need a Dsiney fix we leave ourself in 49 day not nearly ready...



Welcome aboard.  The more the merrier.


----------



## AirGoofy

Went down to the pool for a few hours.  I managed another 15 minute nap in the sun.  It felt so good. so did the Yuengling draft beer. 

We are taking our weekly showers (that's what we do in KY),  check out the community hall, gift shop, and then onto California Grill.  We decided to move Mass until tomorrow morning as we are all to tired to get lost driving thru Orlando today.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dinner time.  Stopped at Outer Rim for another Yuengling Draft.

Heading to California Grill.


----------



## Disney Commando

AirGoofy said:


> Some more pictures from 1900 Park Fare.
> 
> The food has declined there over the years, but the girls still love the characters.  The croissants were excellent.
> 
> Hatter.



I can tell by the pic, this is the Madhatter that can perfectly cross his eyes, my son thinks he's creepy
Did you have any strawberry soup

You got to be one tired pup, after the drive and all day of touring


----------



## AirGoofy

7:35 Reservation at California Grill = Watch Wishes from your window table for the 9:00 PM show. Then, down to balcony at 10 for Ilkuminations.  We have achieved a new level of Disneytopia.

Let's discuss the food.  I think Cali Grill has best steak on property, except that I haven't tried V&A or Shulas yet.  Here are the pics of tonight's meal.  My favorite signatures are Narcoosee's for lobster, Fulton's for King Crab Claws, and Cali Grill and Jiko tie for filet, Jiko has better atmosphere, but Cali Grill has access to Wishes.  Even if you eat earlier than 7:35, you may return for a view from the terrace at Cali Grill with your receipt. 

We split a bottle of wine.  I got to eat some remaining mussels dd didn't want.  A great start to the vacation.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Glad you made it safely! I can't imagine driving straight through.  We always had to stop atleast at the 12 hr mark when we drove. We only fly now.

Thanks for updating!  Glad I can follow along, so I can get my disney fix.  Sounds like a wonderful start so far. Enjoy another Yuengling Draft for me. 

Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## AirGoofy

Disney Commando said:


> I can tell by the pic, this is the Madhatter that can perfectly cross his eyes, my son thinks he's creepy
> Did you have any strawberry soup
> 
> You got to be one tired pup, after the drive and all day of touring



DW had th strawberry soup.  She said it was almost strawberry ice cream melted.   Still worth the trip, just not as good as before.



Rest&Relax said:


> Glad you made it safely! I can't imagine driving straight through.  We always had to stop atleast at the 12 hr mark when we drove. We only fly now.
> 
> Thanks for updating!  Glad I can follow along, so I can get my disney fix.  Sounds like a wonderful start so far. Enjoy another Yuengling Draft for me.
> 
> Have a wonderful vacation!



Thanks.  Usually, DW drives a few hours and lets me sleep.  A few hour nap will keep me going.  For whatever reason, maybe that I made better time by leaving an hour earlier than normal, that didn't happen.  I am going to bed now.  Good night all.


----------



## AirGoofy

While we could see Illuminations fireworks (not the globe), it was still far enough away.  The Wishes show from Cali Grill or TOTWL is spectacular, especially as y miss main street madness exodus.  Still, we were able to see two fireworks shows, and the electric water pageant has started again.  It sure is loud over at BLT.  If I had a complaint, it would be that.  

But, overall, a spectular day to start a Disney week.  I'll keep the live report throughout the week.  Thanks for playing along.


----------



## KY*Figment

Airgoofy & both dd must have been exhausted.  They are still sleeping.  Rarely do I beat Airgoofy out of bed at WDW!


----------



## cj9200

KY*Figment said:


> Airgoofy & both dd must have been exhausted.  They are still sleeping.  Rarely do I beat Airgoofy out of bed at WDW!



I got this...WAKE UP!  YOU ARE AT DISNEY WORLD!

Have a great day guys.


----------



## Wherem I Now

Following along.  Looks like it's going to be a great trip!

Driving straight through overnight to make breakfast?   

Great views from your room!


----------



## AirGoofy

Finally awake.  Went to bed at 10:30 PM after Illuminations and up at 8:30 AM.  I don't think you really can make up for missing a night of sleep, and while I am a normal 8 or 9 hour sleeper, that extra hour or to of sleep has me ready to go.  I did manage to find DHS next to th Swan & Dolphin this AM, so that tells you how tired I really was.  S&D really dominates the southern skyline, with Epcot to the left, DHS to the right, and AK way further right.

We ate breakfast in the room this AM and are off to Mass.  Today is a day at the pool, followed by Fulton's and DTD shopping.  Think I'll get some more pins (but don't tell DW).


----------



## twokids0204

AirGoofy said:


> Think I'll get some more pins (but don't tell DW).



I don't think you have to worry about that... she left ours ago...


----------



## AirGoofy

Mary, Queen of Universe Church


----------



## AirGoofy

Lunch at Contempo.

I forgot about the new order system.  Order, receipt, pay, pager, get food.

I had the mahi sandwich, DW had cold turkey sandwich, and dds had chicken nuggets.  The sandwich was good, but after the fact, I noticed the carry out sushi and Mickey Ice Cream Sandwich.  I'll get those next time.


----------



## MaMudduck

I just got home at 2am this morning.
I feel like "the adventure continues..." if I follow your trip seeing as you arrived the day I left. 
Last week it rain every day for at least 1 hr starting at 5 pm. On thrus. night they even closed MNSSHP at 9pm,(cancelled parades etc.) people were so ticked. 
Be prepared...rain gear etc! but hopefully it won't be as bad (with rain) for you this week.


----------



## AirGoofy

MaMudduck said:


> I just got home at 2am this morning.
> I feel like "the adventure continues..." if I follow your trip seeing as you arrived the day I left.
> Last week it rain every day for at least 1 hr starting at 5 pm. On thrus. night they even closed MNSSHP at 9pm,(cancelled parades etc.) people were so ticked.
> Be prepared...rain gear etc! but hopefully it won't be as bad (with rain) for you this week.



I remembered that we missed each other arriving and departing.  So far, no problems other than two dds who just want to fight with each other all the time.  I was hoping the sleep would have made things better, but not yet.  If they continue much longer,  I may post my kidney on eBay and see how much all day babysitting costs    .

The only strong rain we had was last night when we came into to get ready to go to Cali Grill.  We saw the lightening outside, but no rain.  The fireworks continued.


----------



## AirGoofy

We went to the CR pool today.  DW tried the quiet pool and said it was a lot colder their feature pool.  We swam and did the water slide.  I forgot about all the sprinklers/ fountains in their feature pool.  One thing for sure - the CR pool is A LOT LESS CROWDED than the Bay Cove pool.  I am not really sure why, but I think we just may head back over their on our next pool day on Thursday.  

They were doing pool games and playing Disney ride/ attraction songs and the children had to list them.  Some of the other kids started asking their parents, so I guess mine wanted to compete as well, so they walked over and asked.  They had songs from Splash Mountain, Wishes, Captain EO, and some others you could figure out from the characters - Carpets, Hatter Tea Cups, etc.  I, er um, they were the only one who got the obscure song from the movie in France.  The prize was an inflatable frog, which turned out to be just one more thing to fight about.

We are going to Fulton's for dinner tonite.


----------



## KY*Figment

Instead of selling the kidney we will mail them to their paternal grandparents.  We will scalp their MNSSHP to pay for part of shipping and we will break even from what we would have spent on Epcot tickets, food, & souvenirs.  I have been putting a lot of thought into this.


----------



## AirGoofy

Waiting 15 minutes CR bus stop stinks, but I did get to see Avengers monorail.  Too fast and bad angle for picture, but still cool.


----------



## AirGoofy

From my observations on the bus, 4 men and 1 young adult male sitting while 3 women and 1 young female (maybe teen) standing.  First encounter this trip.  I kept to the code.


----------



## MaMudduck

When my sister-law & went with our "only" children (dd 8 & dN 11)- when the fighting got too much, we split up and took them to different parks, sometimes SIL took my DD & I took my nephew. When we would meet back up they were usually really excited to share what the had done when they were apart.

"Kept to the code"- meaning up gave up your seat or the Commando code of not telling "non-disney" types the rules of proper conduct at WDW- 

I was actually very surprised by an older man (20yrs my senior, that's really old) INSISTING I take his seat instead of standing...I made it a point to thank him and his wife for restoring my faith that there are still gentleman in this day & age.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Sounds like a nice relaxing day to catch up on much needed rest.  I agree the BLT pool is way overcrowded.  Much rather spend my time at the CR pool area also. Love the frog!  Our boys would be fighting over the frog also.  Part of the reason we could never drive that much is because of boys would be fighting in the car all the ways down! We also would split up at times just to keep our sanity. Glad we are past that now!

The bus transportation at BLT/CR really needs to improve. It is one problem I have with the resort.

Enjoy Fulton's and the rest of the night.  Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Disney Commando

Norm I have to ask, have you been to a park yet, you got some great eating in and it seems like you got some relaxation in

It's time to get down to business


----------



## AirGoofy

MaMudduck said:


> When my sister-law & went with our "only" children (dd 8 & dN 11)- when the fighting got too much, we split up and took them to different parks, sometimes SIL took my DD & I took my nephew. When we would meet back up they were usually really excited to share what the had done when they were apart.
> 
> "Kept to the code"- meaning up gave up your seat or the Commando code of not telling "non-disney" types the rules of proper conduct at WDW-
> 
> I was actually very surprised by an older man (20yrs my senior, that's really old) INSISTING I take his seat instead of standing...I made it a point to thank him and his wife for restoring my faith that there are still gentleman in this day & age.



Ah, since I am a Commando member and DisDad, I guess I need to better reference the code.  The DisDad code is that no able bodied DisDad, except for those carrying children, should take a seat on the bus when women, children, elderly, or disabled are standing. 

But, our code also says to finish a trip report before taking another WDW trip, but since some haven't finished trip reports from five years ago, then we refer to those parts as guidelines only.



Rest&Relax said:


> Sounds like a nice relaxing day to catch up on much needed rest.  I agree the BLT pool is way overcrowded.  Much rather spend my time at the CR pool area also. Love the frog!  Our boys would be fighting over the frog also.  Part of the reason we could never drive that much is because of boys would be fighting in the car all the ways down! We also would split up at times just to keep our sanity. Glad we are past that now!
> 
> The bus transportation at BLT/CR really needs to improve. It is one problem I have with the resort.
> 
> Enjoy Fulton's and the rest of the night.  Looking forward to hearing more.



That was one of the reasons we started driving at night.  The kids would be able to sleep most of the trip and not be able to fight.  



Disney Commando said:


> Norm I have to ask, have you been to a park yet, you got some great eating in and it seems like you got some relaxation in
> 
> It's time to get down to business



Agreed.  Our old commando days of parks every day are gone.  I requested no parks on the day of arrival, as I was too tired after driving all night.  DW requested no park on Sunday, since they are too crowded on weekends.  So, tomorrow we will be headed to the MNSSHP.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, let's get to DTD/ Fulton's.

I posted a little about the bus delay and the avengers monorail.  I also saw one of the CR managers walking to go home stop and the bus stop to direct a patron to a smoking area.  As a former smoker, I get the the addiction.  But, I knew to follow where I could smoke and who around.  Some jerk blowing smoke in the face of people waiting for the bus is just rude.  I didn't take a picture, but if I can find the employee at the front desk tomorrow, I'll get a name to compliment him to his boss.  Now, onto the pictures.

Dinner at one of our favorites.

 

Alaskan King Crab Claws and seafood mac n cheese.

 

Not free.  Calamari.  It wasn't as good this time.  They changed the cut and the breading.  Youngest dd ate most of it though - as usual.



Lobster tail and crab legs.


----------



## Disney Commando

AirGoofy said:


> Agreed.  Our old commando days of parks every day are gone.  I requested no parks on the day of arrival, as I was too tired after driving all night.  DW requested no park on Sunday, since they are too crowded on weekends.  So, tomorrow we will be headed to the MNSSHP.



Well I certainly can respect that, after doing a redeye and losing all that sleep it certainly is hard to catch up when you will be up early and out late all week, this is why we have done the Autotrain since it's on our way the chance of resting before getting there is awesome, I've driven but it does beat you up really good, Get some sleep my friend for tomorrow your instincts will return


----------



## AirGoofy

Let's move on to dinner.

DW had the Alaskan King Crab Claws - her favorite.  And, we shared the lobster macaroni and cheese.  I am not sure if you have ever tried either of those two, but I enjoyed the crab claws, but the lobster Mac and cheese was out of this world amazing.

Oldest dd had snow crab legs and youngest dd had steak.  Hey, it's better than the chicken nuggets she normally orders everywhere we go.  I had two more Yuengling draft beers.

Afterwards, we went to World of Disney for major shopping.  Both dds got coats for the winter (KY winters - not Canadian winters) and earrings.  Oldest dd got a Perry Platypus pillow pet, and since her earrings and coat was more than youngest's, I let youngest dd pick out a snow globe, and she picked Mickey Mouse in the globe, 4 parks around the base, and it plays song from IASW.  I got a few more pins.



Then, while dds and I went to Ghiradelli for some ice cream, the lines were outside the door, DW went to th candy store and got a dark chocolate covered pineapple.  The dds and I each had ice cream.

Pictures with tic toc the croc.

 
 

We ate ice cream while waiting for the bus.  On the way back from DTD, we stopped by future home site, once I win the lottery.  It's my phone, but can you all read the picture?

Then, to end the day with just a little more magic, we made it back a little late to get to TOTWL, but early enough to grab a seat in front of BLT and watch the fireworks, which also plays the Wishes music.  Again, my phone camera doesn't take great pics at night, but not bad for a ground level seat.  That is Space Mountain.

Back up to our room for Electric Water Parade from our room.

Another extra magical day, minus kid fighting, and we still have the best yet to go.  Tomorrow, we are meeting up with a couple of DisDads at the MNSSHP.


----------



## Live4Surf

It looks like you guys are having a great time! Thanks for the report. It makes my wait go by so much faster. I can't wait to get there on Sunday. Hope you guys have great week!


----------



## twokids0204

AirGoofy said:


> At the 14th floor waiting for the elevator:



Cute pic... awesome view.


----------



## AirGoofy

A few hours late this AM.  One of the best parts about being on the 14th floor is the view.  I asked how much to live in a 2 BR all year long.  They laughed.  I really enjoy this

Swolphin.

 



And, the best for last, MK waiting for the elevator.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dressed for MNSSHP.  We are dressed in matching red soccer team jerseys.  I knew the coach and used some connections. We even have the tall socks - just no shin guards or cleats.


----------



## AirGoofy

Had to stop off for a Dole Whip at the Poly.


----------



## belias21

AirGoofy said:


> Had to stop off for a Dole Whip at the Poly.


----------



## AirGoofy

CR & BLT from the boat at Poly.  I enjoy the boat rides.


----------



## AirGoofy

40 minutes before the MNSSHP, but my dds want to be first in line.


----------



## AirGoofy

Got the Avengers monorail while standing in line at MNSSHP entrance.


----------



## belias21

Looks like a 4:00 FL thunderstorm is on its way in...


----------



## twokids0204

AirGoofy said:


> 40 minutes before the MNSSHP, but my dds want to be first in line.



So far we are all the same side of the gate!


----------



## disney212

Loving the pictures and the updates!  Your girls are beautiful.


----------



## AirGoofy

A great MNSSHP.  I didn't post any pics after those and just had enough battery power to make it thru.  WDW will have to add cell phone recharge power stations or battery exchange program next.  Closed the party down at midnight and all are still sleeping at 9:00 AM.



Disney Commando said:


> Well I certainly can respect that, after doing a redeye and losing all that sleep it certainly is hard to catch up when you will be up early and out late all week, this is why we have done the Autotrain since it's on our way the chance of resting before getting there is awesome, I've driven but it does beat you up really good, Get some sleep my friend for tomorrow your instincts will return



We looked in auto train- too far to drive to get there.  Flying for two isn't bad, but flag for four is way out of budget.  We tried stopping before, but didn't like that either.  For the moment, it is th best plan I've figured out.



Live4Surf said:


> It looks like you guys are having a great time! Thanks for the report. It makes my wait go by so much faster. I can't wait to get there on Sunday. Hope you guys have great week!



We will miss you by two days.  We'll try to leave it in order.



belias21 said:


> Looks like a 4:00 FL thunderstorm is on its way in...



Not too bad last night.  I bright my Lands End waterproof rain jacket, so that was the reason it didn't rain.



disney212 said:


> Loving the pictures and the updates!  Your girls are beautiful.



Thank you.  On to the trip report.


----------



## AirGoofy

We were the first to enter the party, snagged the wristbands, and onto the show.  They didn't even have candy bags at this point.

Right away, we go in for princess and Mickey pictures.  The lines are short and we may not have a chance once th party starts.  On the other side of main street, they may have Agent P and Phineas & Ferb.  We'll try for them Thursday.

Belle





Cinderella.





Rapunzel.



Mickey




Overcast and dreary.  I had my nice rain jacket (so, knew it wouldn't rain) and DW and dds had disposable ponchos.



It was a little more crowded that usual, which I wonder if it wasn't due to the actually holiday itself. We had to Jungle Cruise in Adventureland right away, as that one closes for the party.   I didn't realize the tarantula moved.  I always find new stuff at WDW - so much fun.



They are the same old jokes - point out favorite plants, 2 heads for your 1, 8th wonder of world, crash course, etc - but still one of my favorites.


----------



## AirGoofy

Onto the Tiki room.  I hadn't seen it since Gilbert got the axe, so I wanted to check it out.

I must say that I was quite disappointed.  I liked the one with Gilbert and Zazu much better.  Maybe this was the original version, but I didn't care for it.  I will probably skip it from now on, unless we just need some AC or rain shelter.

Speaking of that, when we exited, we went back for Magic Carpet rides.  All the outdoor exhibits were closed due to weather with know time info.  But, no rain.  That was a first for me.

Went and did POTC.  One of our fans.  We also have all four movies and can't wait for five.  A new change.  Davy Jones is gone from the front entrance and replaced by Blackbeard.

Youngest dd was hungry so we went to eat.  My first bad part of the trip, which wasn't terrible, just annoying.  According to the MNSSHP brochure, Sleepy Hollow was open and serving "sandwiches".  Well, the plural stands for one sandwich only - the nutella.  The chicken n waffle sandwich only gets served to five.  I knew that, but since their brochure was plural, I thought more than one choice would be available.  Oh well, so one to Casey's for some hot dogs.

The ducks like bread, but not peppers.

Off to check out the new Fantasy land upgrades.  But first, the sword in stone.  Still haven't got it yet.

 

Another set of rudeness.  Little kids butted in after my oldest tried and before youngest.  Of course, I yell very loudly, "thank you for having manners and waiting your turn".  The mother aplogizes, but it is still just one of those - hey, shut down WDW because my family paid for a ticket - attitude that is just so annoying.

 

I am really exited to see everything once all the construction is removed.  It will be awhile, but it is just another reason to return and check it out.


----------



## AirGoofy

No more negativity.  This is all about Disneytopia.  Let's keep going because it just gets better.

We start every year MNSSHP on the Haunted Mansion. Then, onto the carousel.  After all these years, my youngest (8) still pleads to ride it.  I am happy to oblige her.

 

 

The rain was sporadic, but it would stop for the rest of the evening.  Yeah!  . Except, I had to carry the smashed ponchos inside my jacket pockets.  Oh well.


----------



## AirGoofy

While on the carousel, I was able to reach one of our fellow DisDads by text.  We knew we were going to be at WDW, but we all try to meet up and take a picture when our paths cross at WDW or anywhere else.  And, my family permits some time to allow me to do this.  So, a big thank you shout out to everyone.

I was able to meet up with Lee and his family from New York.  Lee was with his family and extended family, and while I like to get a picture and chat, I certainly don't want to interfere with family time.  So, we had a brief meet inside the exit area of IASW and would bump into them again at Dumbo, so after a brief conversation, we rejoined in our Disney adventures.  You all seemed like a great family and we wish we could have spent some more time together.  But, I think this was their day to go home, so they may be on a plane now.  Thanks for the meet up.


----------



## AirGoofy

After Peter Pan ride, we went to Pooh.  We missed Philharmagic, but the party was a little more crowded than usual.  We really like the new cue at Winnie the Pooh.

Gophers and Ping pong balls.

 

 

So, while having fun on the cue, the ride gets shut down.  The explanation in that Pooh spilled some honey.  I don't buy it.  I mean, because Pooh loves honey and wouldn't spill it.  He would eat it.  Something else must have happened.  So, we finished playing at the cue and left to go to Mad Hatter Tea Party.  They refurbed the ride and made the tea cups smaller.  Yeah, that's it. 

 

Then, onto the new Dumbo.  This is our first top under the new big top.  While there is no line, dds run ahead and go to the play area. We have to drag them out and go to get on the ride.

 

So, while we are outside on the ride, the power goes out.  Huh?  Two rides in a row.  After 5 minutes, they walk around and say to leave.  Just as hit the exit, the power is back on.  So, we decide to be the test dummies (Along with most everyone else) and we jump back in for a ride.  Maybe not the smartest plan.

Then, the barnstormer and new water play area are right next door.  We skip the water area at night, but both dds go ride Barnstormer.  Again, the refurbs make those cars smaller, so I watched while they rode it.


----------



## AirGoofy

It is the MNSSHP and we haven't done any trick or treating, so let's get some candy.  The best area is over at the train station walkway from Fantasyland to Tomorrowland.  There area 3 multiple stations, and if you trick or treat one station, you then go to the next one and get some more candy.  The cards are standing guard, but don't do the best job.

Onto Space Mountain with a 10 minute wait.  Certainly, one could just ride SM repeatedly throughout the night.  We had thought of that strategy, but decided against it.


After Space Mountain, onto the People Mover, one of my favs.  Managed a couple good pictures from the backwards seats.  While I don't like this Stitch ride, I like this photo op.


And, the castle is just awesome at night.

Not bad from my cell phone.  Then, it is on to the bridge over to Tomorrowland where we watch the fireworks.  There are seats there.  Depending on your angle, the tree blocks some of the fireworks, but you can still see the castle, light images there, most of the fireworks, and of course, feel the explosions and listen to the loud music.  Hallo wishes is my favorite firework show and it does not disappoint.


----------



## AirGoofy

After the fireworks, we head over to LTT for the parade watch.  We like it over there because you can sit on the stone wall or benches if lucky (or rocking chairs at back of Presidents) if really lucky or early, and dds can sit on ground for front row if they want.

The parade did not have the headless horseman tonight, which was disappointing.  Not sure if it was the weather or the ground was wet, but it is still a great parade.  

We also like this area as the parade starts at Frontierland (opposite the others), and as th parade ends, either ride rides at Frontierland, escape to Adventureland, ride Haunted Mansion again, or escape to Fantasy Land easily.


----------



## AirGoofy

I was able to connect with another DisDad.  Again, we knew we would be at the party at the same time, and just had to figure out how to meet up.  Philip, his daughter, and mother came and joined us at the parade.  Before he got there, we inadvertently sat with another family from our home town, with a child one grade older than my oldest.  So, we chatted about middle school tips.

Philip and his family got there, and I could tell his little girl, all dressed up from BBB, was tired, but she seemed to do well with my dds and once the parade got there, was standing and waving to all the characters.  It looked like they all had a great time.  Philip, it was great meeting you and your family.  Thanks for spending time with us at the parade.  Of course, the picture.


----------



## AirGoofy

To end the night, we went and finished the mountains.  First, a 10 minute wait at Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.

Then, Splash Mountain.

And, finally morer trick or treating.  Splash Mountain has several multiple candy stations set up.  We shut the party down at midnight and finished up with our short walk to BLT and no bus lines.  . 

Youngest dd slept to 10:00 AM.  She has not had breakfast and we are ready for an easy day at the pool before dinner tonight at Citricos.  Until then, later everyone.


----------



## dvczerfs

great meets and looks like your having a great time!!!! have a nice trip norm!


----------



## AirGoofy

dvczerfs said:


> great meets and looks like your having a great time!!!! have a nice trip norm!



Thanks Dave.


----------



## AirGoofy

Had a fun day of swimming today.  The CR pool is still way less crowded than Bay Cove pool.  And, as DVC Membs may use CR pool, but people staying at CR aren't supposed to use BLT pool, I don't get it.  Well, as long as we get to use the less crowded pool, it works for me.  

Played some more pool games.  Apparently, the CR crowd isn't much for games or they just new I was there and it was once again futile.  It was name the attraction from the song, and we played parents against kids.  Of the eight songs, I got 8 attractions and missed the one from Buzz light year.  But, that was a ride we missed last night, so I guess I just wasn't thinking about it.  I did get a song from Mexico in Epcot that no one else did.  

My prize?  A lion.  Youngest dd traded her frog the other day for my lion.

Oldest dd wins at bingo - I didn't play that one - and her prize is?  Giraffe.

I have thought this Year's group of WDW patrons has been much ruder than years past.  It seems to go in cycles.  Today, there was a group of 5 boys, ranging from oldest around 17 to 7, as well as a younger sister.  The boys were being jerks on the water slide at CR and lifeguard kept getting on them.  Parents?  Absent of course.  They kept cutting in lines and running up the stairs and pushing younger children.  A dad went upstairs and stood on the water slide platform to direct traffic.  The CR pool finally put a 4th lifeguard on top of the slide.   They didn't go near my dds, or I would have went and pushed them back. 

Finally, I saw them with their parents, drunk outside the bar, and the dad put on a New England Patriots shirts.  Coincidence?  You decide.  

Anyway, we are going to Citricos for dinner tonight.  I'll get some pics of the food (if I remember and post later).


----------



## BigTikiDaddy

Late to the party...been occupied lately, but this is making for a welcome break. Glad you are having a blast!




AirGoofy said:


> The food has declined there over the years, but the girls still love the characters.  The croissants were excellent.



How odd, last time there I preferred the food to the character, they were barely going through the motions last time. Rather do dinner there anyways...



AirGoofy said:


> I remembered that we missed each other arriving and departing.  So far, no problems other than two dds who just want to fight with each other all the time.  I was hoping the sleep would have made things better, but not yet.  If they continue much longer,  I may post my kidney on eBay and see how much all day babysitting costs    .





KY*Figment said:


> Instead of selling the kidney we will mail them to their paternal grandparents.  We will scalp their MNSSHP to pay for part of shipping and we will break even from what we would have spent on Epcot tickets, food, & souvenirs.  I have been putting a lot of thought into this.



I sympathize, my two girls seem to love to fight. I was shocked they got along so well last trip, but it was too hot to anything else. 



AirGoofy said:


> Ah, since I am a Commando member and DisDad, I guess I need to better reference the code.  The DisDad code is that no able bodied DisDad, except for those carrying children, should take a seat on the bus when women, children, elderly, or disabled are standing.



Last trip we stayed at EMHs and the bus was crammed. Audrey had already passed out so I had her in one arm, the stroller in the other, and a near-passed out Amelia. One amazing family offered me a seat but I let Amelia use it, another dad held my stroller for me so I could hang on to balance. Amelia passed out too, the other fam kept her from falling over in her seat. Wonderfull, wonderfull people to help out.


----------



## AirGoofy

BigTikiDaddy said:


> How odd, last time there I preferred the food to the character, they were barely going through the motions last time. Rather do dinner there anyways...
> 
> 
> Last trip we stayed at EMHs and the bus was crammed. Audrey had already passed out so I had her in one arm, the stroller in the other, and a near-passed out Amelia. One amazing family offered me a seat but I let Amelia use it, another dad held my stroller for me so I could hang on to balance. Amelia passed out too, the other fam kept her from falling over in her seat. Wonderfull, wonderfull people to help out.



Character interaction was again superb.  Last time, we had Alice and Hatter together and they put on a show for our table.  This time we were seperate, but Alice did a special pose with oldest dd (dd told favorite character) and Hatter was quick to make up jokes on the spot.  Both were wearing their Highland Elementary shirts and he asked if they lived in the Highlands.  When they answered they were their cross county shirts, he gasped that they ran across the country!


----------



## theduck619

Great update Norm


----------



## AirGoofy

theduck619 said:


> Great update Norm



Thanks.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dinner tonight was Citricos.  This would be our first and last time here.  Here we are at CR on the way over.  I nice enjoyable monorail over.

 

Here we are in front of the restaurant. There is a sign to Victoria & Albert's.

 

Now, the restaurant is 3/4 EMPTY, and we get a remote buzzer to alert us when our table is ready.  We were 10 minutes early, and it went off before DW could tell me why we had a buzzer.  Too pretentious for me.  We split a bottle of wine.

Bread started out good.

First course was sauteed shrimp.  Yummy.

Second course was charcuterie.  Cherizo and almonds excellent.  Other choices were not very good.

I had filet.  Prime Rib at SSR was better and cheaper.

DW had veal.  I thought it was dry.

Oldest dd had braised short rib (1) over pasta with mushroom. The menu was plural (ribs). Really, one rib.  Pretentious. She didn't like it on top of that.  I thought the pasta and mushrooms were good.

Youngest dd had pizza.  She didn't like it.  So, we all rotated dishes.  I ate pasta, fed youngest steak, and oldest ate pizza.  That is not really a problem, but again, I just expected better for the money.

DW and I split banana chocolate torte with chocolate tiara.  It was good.

 

The dds had a lemon cheesecake.  It was ok.

The meal was average by WDW standards, and I could have had a better meal at far cheaper prices.  It was a nice experience for us and dds, but Citricos falls down on the Signature list by Flying Fish and Artist Pointe.  Been there, done that, won't be back.  Of course, since V&A's is right next to Citricos, I am wondering if the food is actually worth it, or if it will just be small portions of overpriced food that I can get elsewhere.  I really was thinking of V&A next year, but now, probably not.


----------



## AirGoofy

After a not so great, but super great priced meal, went shopping at CR.  I thought this was cool, but I passed on it.n I would rather buy the Dole Whip.  I did buy these.  I think crocs are the most comfortable shoes ever, so I'm sure the Mickey crocs are even better.Then, we dropped off my shoes in the room and went up to the TOTWL.  I had a Yuengling, DW had a Mai tai, and dds had lemonade with glow in dark ice cube.  

Now, there has been a lot of chatter about losing access to it, but now, I am one who is ready to have it gone.  We walked in the door and found a great window seat at 9:08 AM.  And, they pipe in music and we could see the fireworks from inside.  However, the waiter had not returned to pick up our check after Wishes ended.  Really?  Disney can't provide quality or enough staff so that in one hour, someone couldn't take a drank order and cash out a ticket?  We wanted to go to bed so we could get up early for Epcot commando day tomorrow.  So, I unhappily threw in my cash, DW walked it up to bar, and we left.  Wishes was really nice, but I'd just assume have the terrace or use terrace at CR and just close it down as opposed to wasting dues on it.  Pathetic.

Sorry for the griping.  It is late and today was not as magical as the rest.  Tomorrow is 8 to midnight at Epcot, and probably won't post a lot of pictures, as I'll need to conserve battery.  Have a good evening and post more Thursday morning.


----------



## BigTikiDaddy

AirGoofy said:


> Sorry for the griping.  It is late and today was not as magical as the rest.  Tomorrow is 8 to midnight at Epcot, and probably won't post a lot of pictures, as I'll need to conserve battery.  Have a good evening and post more Thursday morning.



Sorry that the day wasn't as magical, we've all had them I think. (I can think of some off the top of my head). Epcot with the Food and Wine should lift your spirits. There are a few "beer-only" booths, you can enjoy, but sorry, no Yuengling  I could have sworn La Maudite or La Fin Du Monde was in one of the booths, but a quick look-up says no, I'd heartily recommend either. 

Really enjoying the updates, still sounds better then what I'm doing at home!


----------



## that's nice

Thanks for the updates Norm.

Sorry your meal wasn't great. I've thought about Citrocos a few times but I always read mixed reviews. 

Hurry on the Yuengling! 

Enjoy Epcot tomorrow!


----------



## Live4Surf

Thanks for the update. Hope you guys have a great day at Epcot.


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

Just now catching up. I truly hope your day at Epcot was better! Glad to know I am not the only one who values manners and respect. People who don't give up their seat to older/disabled just have no home training. Your family is gorgeous and you all seem to be enjoying yourselves so don't allow the stuff that goes wrong to interfere with all the magic that goes amazingly right. Keep on keepin on Commando style!!!


----------



## cj9200

Been away for a while and just now caught up.  Sorry to hear about Citricos.  Haven't eaten there yet and still might give it a try.  Don't let it damper your idea about V&A.  Separate chefs and kitchens.  Although V&A is also pretentious but it is supposed to be.

The kids look like they are having a good time.  You better get the shotgun out for when they get older.  Enjoy the rest of the stay.


----------



## AirGoofy

BigTikiDaddy said:


> Sorry that the day wasn't as magical, we've all had them I think. (I can think of some off the top of my head). Epcot with the Food and Wine should lift your spirits. There are a few "beer-only" booths, you can enjoy, but sorry, no Yuengling  I could have sworn La Maudite or La Fin Du Monde was in one of the booths, but a quick look-up says no, I'd heartily recommend either.
> 
> Really enjoying the updates, still sounds better then what I'm doing at home!





that's nice said:


> Thanks for the updates Norm.
> 
> Sorry your meal wasn't great. I've thought about Citrocos a few times but I always read mixed reviews.
> 
> Hurry on the Yuengling!
> 
> Enjoy Epcot tomorrow!





Live4Surf said:


> Thanks for the update. Hope you guys have a great day at Epcot.





Xclusive2WDW said:


> Just now catching up. I truly hope your day at Epcot was better! Glad to know I am not the only one who values manners and respect. People who don't give up their seat to older/disabled just have no home training. Your family is gorgeous and you all seem to be enjoying yourselves so don't allow the stuff that goes wrong to interfere with all the magic that goes amazingly right. Keep on keepin on Commando style!!!





cj9200 said:


> Been away for a while and just now caught up.  Sorry to hear about Citricos.  Haven't eaten there yet and still might give it a try.  Don't let it damper your idea about V&A.  Separate chefs and kitchens.  Although V&A is also pretentious but it is supposed to be.
> 
> The kids look like they are having a good time.  You better get the shotgun out for when they get older.  Enjoy the rest of the stay.



Thanks everyone and sorry to be a downer.  At Disney, how can it be be bad?

The first part of the day was just relaxing and fun.  The problem is expectations.  I'm one of those that never requests a specific DVC room.  DW doesn't like the ground floor, but that is about it.  So, if I expect my room to be a closet on the ground floor, and it's a 14th floor view over Bay Lake, well, then I am really happy.  If I expect the park to be at capacity and it isn't, then I am really happy.  But, if I expect the opposite - get where I am coming from.

Citricos was the last of the Disney signatures I had yet to try.  I still have V&A and all the ones at Swan & Dolphin, but my expectations were to save the best for last.  Now, it still may not have been my favorite, but I wouldn't have had it on the pedestal.  With the TOTWL, I keep reading about their chance to save it.  Again, my expectations were high that Disney was placing at much effort as I was.  They probably can make more money renting it out for private events, and CR has a better set-up of getting a drink at Outer Rim and walking out on Terrace as opposed to designating one elevator and tying up staff all evening.  

With that, on to Epcot.  We had a blast yesterday, and you're about to see why.


----------



## AirGoofy

Day 5 at Epcot.  We picked Wed at EPCOT for evening EMH, 3 hours worth.  And, if that wasn't enough, we added a 8:00 AM ADR at Akershus for a 16 hour day. Now, that's commando style.

6:00 AM DW gets up and takes a shower.  I walk over to CR for a venti cafe mocha (not Starbucks) as I can't function in AM without caffeine.

7:00 AM We have a monorail issue.  We take the monorail from CR to TTC and are waiting for 7:30 AM monorail to Epcot.  Staff walks over at 7:30 AM and changes sign to 8:00 and walks away.  Sheesh.

The park is so much extra special when walking thru it when empty.

 

We arrive at Akershus 12 minutes late from our monorail snafu. 

 

So, we use it to play a little.  Nothing like a good sword fight to start the day.

 

Now, Akershus is not as special as the CRT, but it still is one of our must dos for princess pictures.  My dds are still my princesses, so 6:00 AM vacation wake ups and sword fights are a necessity.

Aurora used to be my oldest dds favorite princess - for the blond hair - but no longer (favorite, she still has blond hair).  I'm convinced my oldest dd was born talking and has never shut up.  However, her first time seeing Aurora, she was speechless and could only shake her head yes or no.  Priceless.

 

Cinderella.

 

Now, Ariel is oldest dd's favorite after spending a year on the swim team.  She doesn't like to competitively swim, but she is an excellent swimmer now nonetheless.

 

Youngest dd always preferred Snow White.  I think it is in one of the earlier Trip Reports, but we had seen all the Disney princess movies at that time with both.  At 15 months, dd's first trip, she was scared of everyone and would get in picture, but only with parent.  The following year, we went.  She was acting the same with all the characters until we got to Princess pavilion, whe she sees the other princesses, but runs past them and cuts in line to hug Snow White.  She has been hooked ever since.

 

Here was the standard food - eggs, hash browns, and bacon.  BACON!!!

And, I do like their cold buffet - fruit, cheeses, croissant, lingonberry, cinnamon roll, and something new this year - chocolate Danish.

We had the main picture with Belle at the entrance, but i can never get the lighting to work with my cell phone - too dark or evil eyes.  But, you can take your receipt to photopass and have them scan it to include.  Also, you can send your pictures back to the room or front of the park (we do front of park) so you don't have to haul them all day.  The gift shop next door takes care of this.

 

We left Akershus a little after 9 and started our marathon day.  I had to include this picture.  I have never seen anyone standing in cranberries, other than on TV.  Just those little extra Disneytopia magic.


----------



## AirGoofy

After breakfast, we either go straight to Soarin (my favorite ride) or the character spot for pictures, as we still all look clean.  You all feel free to vote on these, not that it necessarily will count, but one or more pose will be our Christmas card, with an added description.  These were from my camera, but we also do Photopass family pictures and buy sets of Christmas cards from them.  Last year, we used Rapunzel, and wished people a Very Hairy Merry Christmas.  That is our annual thing as well.

On to the pictures.

Mickey.

 

Pluto. My youngest used to call him "my puppy" before she could speak very well.

 

Minnie.

 

Donald.

 

Goofy.

 

We figured this out at some point in the trips.  Now, we have pictures with 4 or 5 princesses and 5 character pictures at it is 9:00 AM.  As the day goes later, lines go longer, and we get sweatier, we won't have to wait for these pictures.  Also, it beats having to wait in lines in the sun around Epcot.


----------



## AirGoofy

Onto Soarin, my favorite ride at WDW.  We will ride it twice because it is DW's least favorite ride,, other than TOT, because she does not like heights.  She bravely suffers through it.  We grab a FP, ride it, and will return at noon with FP time enforcement.  The orange smell lingers in the ride for most all of it.  Not sure if it is a leak or time for a cleaning.

Then, we head over for Living with the Land, which has a 15 minute wait.  This has always been one of my favorites.  I should have worked in aquaculture.  Then, it is upstairs for Circle of Life.

I can't help to say "propaganda".  A few trips ago, we were at Norway and were getting ready to watch the movie.  A young boy walks in and sits near us and asks his dad if they can watch the movie.  He says no because it is propaganda.  We bust out laughing, and every chance I get to use this word (around those who know the story), I do.

Then over to the Seas for Nemo and another 20 minute wait.  Afterwards, Crush has too long a line so we check out the fish and they play over in the room.  I take this picture every year, but it is the lighting - either too dark or evil eyes.



We go back to ride Soarin and then over to the Figment of the Imagination.  How many times have I done this ride?  But, at least they have cleaned up the skunk smell so you only get it when you hit the smell labs.  Time to grab my first Mickey Ice Cream sandwich of the trip.  We needed a water break and time to rest, so we had planned and were walking to Welcome Home Wednesday.

We stopped by Canada for a picture.  Other than penguins, hockey, and glaciers, this was all I could find.



Oldest dd wants to go to Paris. She is my dancer, baker, swimmer (huh?) and is into all that artsy stuff.



I tell her this is all the Paris I can afford.


----------



## AirGoofy

Over to Welcome Home Wednesdaythrough the International Gateway at Epcot.  WHW is a DVC thing where members meet once a week for a game show and free stuff(all those dues for the free stuff).  They had changed the game show format from Jeopardy this year and it promised more audience involvement.  The last one had four main volunteers and all the questions are about DVC.  It is a soft sales pitch.  You fill out a card for prize draws. 

 

This year, they have games with children and multiple adults, so more people get to participate up front.  The main difference was the previous format went to the audience to answer questions when one of the four was wrong.  That was missing from the new format.

But, at the last game opportunity of the day, dds volunteer me.

There are two groups of 3.  The first task is to balance 3 golf balls on top of each other, the second is to build a puzzle, and the third is to balance a cookie on your forehead and eat it.  Which one do I get?

 

From the size of me, if it had been a cookie eating contest, I would have easily won.  But, having to deprive myself of food is definitely not my strength.  So, we lost all three events, but still had fun and won pins for participation.


And, when it is over, everyone present gets a hat.  It is blue this year, and really cool.

 

This really was a nice way to take an hour break, sit and relax, and win some free stuff.


----------



## AirGoofy

Back into Epcot around 3:00 PM.  I forgot the numbers, but thought it was cool to find a phone booth.

 

We are heading over to Mexico and Norway for some boat riding fun.  I enjoy boats so much.

We stop on the way out as dds want to color a Perry the Platypus.  We didn't do the Kim P/Agent P thing, but oldest likes Perry, so we stopped.  Then, over to Norway.

Hey, Where's Perry?

 

Hey, where's Perry?

 


After the Norway boat ride, off to Ellen's Universe of Energy.  I know it's a cheesy ride and filled with propaganda (see, there it is again), but it's still fun.

Over to Mission:Space.  I remember riding Horizons on my one trip with my parents those many years ago, but I like the refurb and Lieutenant Dan.  Oldest dd and I did the Orange side this year.  The G-force is a lot more.  She was proud of herself for moving up.  Youngest dd and DW did the green side.

While Test Track was closed, GM did put out a few cars to try to appease folks.  It didn't work for me, but dds enjoy it.  The convertible camera is a sweet ride.

 
 

It was close to dinner time and I always enjoy a boat ride.  So we thought we would stop here, even if only a few countries away.

 

It is 6:30 PM and a great day.  Let's go eat dinner at Chef's de France.


----------



## Disney Commando

Great update Norm, I'll have to look for that Cranberry bog in a few weeks, Did you go into the little Viking Museum in Norway, I never even knew it was there until I caught the door opening and someone walking out, It looks kinda like a tower as soon as you walk into the pavilion, next to the Bakery dining area


----------



## AirGoofy

Disney Commando said:


> Great update Norm, I'll have to look for that Cranberry bog in a few weeks, Did you go into the little Viking Museum in Norway, I never even knew it was there until I caught the door opening and someone walking out, It looks kinda like a tower as soon as you walk into the pavilion, next to the Bakery dining area



I may have missed that.  Is that the one with the troll, coloring station, and perfume?  Or, is there another area I missed?


----------



## Disney Commando

AirGoofy said:


> I may have missed that.  Is that the one with the troll, coloring station, and perfume?  Or, is there another area I missed?



This is as soon as you turn the corner on your left when entering the pavilion, before you even get to the bakery, like I said I never even knew it was there, wasn't a whole lot in there but it was still cool to discover something new


----------



## AirGoofy

Dinner tonight at Chefs de France.  This will be a new dining experience for us. 

I start out with French import beer.  It is good.  I had two.  We have some bread.  A warm baguette.  DW had the French Onion Soup.  It was a little light, but I don't like a strong onion soup.  I had the Escargot.   I had the filet for dinner and DW had the macaroni and cheese.  Both were real good, but apparently , I was too hungry and forgot to photograph them.  Oops.  I could try a better story like Bomb Voyage and Mr. Incredible had an epic battle in the restaurant that distracted me, but wasn't sure if you all would believe that.  I had the Profiteroles for dessert and DW.


----------



## AirGoofy

Disney Commando said:


> This is as soon as you turn the corner on your left when entering the pavilion, before you even get to the bakery, like I said I never even knew it was there, wasn't a whole lot in there but it was still cool to discover something new



I may have missed that.  Something n to look forward to next trip.


----------



## afwdwfan

Looks like you're having a good time.  

I really like the live TR format you've got going, but not sure I could ever get myself to do it that way.  A few pictures is about the best I think I'd ever be able to do.


----------



## AirGoofy

After dinner, we decided to head over to Germany for the karamel corn at Karamel Kuche.  This was highly recommended from the DisDads, but we had never tried it.  So, we had to wait 15 minutes as they were making a batch fresh in front of us.  We got a to go bag with waters and walked towards SpaceShip Earth.

It was as good as advertised.  Delicious.  The best I ever had.

So, stuffed from dinner, I crammed down some more food.  We finished before we got to SpaceShip Earth, and then inside for the ride.

We did the pictures and emailed them; however, I only DW and oldest dd.  If the other shows up, I'll add it.

After Spaceship Earth, it was time for Illuminations.  A short walk up, and while very crowded, as it was 8:55 PM, we managed a place to stand over next to the Duffy Store.  The two dds were able to lean on the handrail and see much of the ball, and of course the fireworks were awesome. 

After that, the park closed and we were tired, but ready for EMH.  We headed over for Turtle Time with Crush, as that was a main ride that we had missed earlier that day.  It was about a 15 minute wait, I guess to start for EMH, so I sat up front and was able to enjoy the fish in the aquarium while we waited for the show.  It was nice to rest too.

With the phone battery about dead, my battery dead, and it being dark, no more pictures for the rest of the night.  Soarin had another 45 minute wait, so we did Living with the Land, Circle of Life, and back to Spaceship Earth one more time.  Then, we went and picked up our merchandise and pictures from earlier in the day.  I guess we could have managed a couple more rides, but we were exhausted at is was close to midnight.  We rode the bus back as the monorail was closed.  What a magical day.


----------



## AirGoofy

afwdwfan said:


> Looks like you're having a good time.
> 
> I really like the live TR format you've got going, but not sure I could ever get myself to do it that way.  A few pictures is about the best I think I'd ever be able to do.



It isn't too bad.  I just take the pics with my cell phone and upload them to PB and write the story as I go.  Also, the dds are sleeping and it is a good way for me to unwind before I go to sleep, or for me to spend time while they are still sleeping in.  With that said, the creatures are stirring.  It is a MNSSHP tonight.  Will post more pictures.


----------



## that's nice

WOW... I'm tired from reading about Epcot. What a great day! 

Thanks again for all the updates!! How are the crowds?


----------



## Wherem I Now

Lots of fun following along with you!  Looks like you got to do a good bit in EPCOT.


----------



## AirGoofy

Wherem I Now said:


> Lots of fun following along with you!  Looks like you got to do a good bit in EPCOT.





that's nice said:


> WOW... I'm tired from reading about Epcot. What a great day!
> 
> Thanks again for all the updates!! How are the crowds?



We were able to get all the rides in Epcot, some multiple times.  We skip the countries, except for a few.  It is either one or the other.   Crowds a little bigger than normal October, but not bad at all.  I think we spoiled in October the first year with cooler weather and small crowds, and the holiday crowds have caught up.


----------



## moose615

Awesome report so far, part of it even made me feel like I was there, ok sorry for that cheesy joke, keep up the good work, it's making me look forward to the next trip which will include Epcot


----------



## AirGoofy

A late night made for a late morning.  We went to the Wave for lunch, and are just going to hang in the Community Hall, watch some TV, color, play video games, or whatever else the dds want to do to relax unit the MNSSHP.

It started out its some nice beer flights.

The appetizer was 2 crab cakes, the size of quarters and fish tacos.  It didn't last long enough to photograph.

I had the Reuben sandwich.  It was excellent with a tart dill pickle.

DW had the Cobb salad with steak.  Where is the rest of it?

The Wave was OK.  The dds did not eat very much and they didn't like it, so we probably wouldn't go back.  I'd just assume of to the Contempo Cafe for some sushi.  2 more hours to MNSSHP.


----------



## AirGoofy

Thursday and our last full day at WDW.  We are headed out for our 2nd MNSSHP of this trip.

 

Oldest is ballerina and youngest is a cat.   Both were dance costumes.

We got in 15 minutes early and photo with Aurora.

 

Got to see the Main Street Band.  First time, and I like marching bands.

 

Then, front row to watch the castle stage show.

 

And, almost an hour a wait for Merida.  That means it is time for more pin shopping.  Darn all the luck.

 

DW met up with a mom from church who was there with her daughter, the same age as younger dd.  Well, you know what happens when that happens.  Commando plans on hold and random touring with 8 year olds in charge.  First, they did teacups.

 

Then, we did Indy cars.  Oldest dd drove the whole way and has no sense of driving.  8 year old drives better.  She will have to live in Orlando or New York and be dependent on public transportation.


----------



## AirGoofy

They have been riding and re-riding tea cups this whole time. I hope it is time to move on.  Nope, the friend wants to ride Splash Mountain, on other side of MK.  Commando plans thwarted.

 

Then, we ran into one of the players on my soccer team.   1000 miles away and we've met up with 5 families.

 

Splash Mountain.

 

Time for MNSSHP to start.  No more pics til tomorrow.


----------



## twokids0204

Awesome day...

Send some of that Caramel Corn to the neighbors to the North!

I meant to bring some home with us in August... but forgot! 

We did have a bag while there...


----------



## MaMudduck

Awesome trip highlights!- Today I'm going through SERIOUS WDW withdrawal, it's been 5 days since my last hit!
I'm so glad to hear that someone else besides me, truly loves that early morning walk through an empty world showcase to the princess breakfast....*sigh*, this is the most wonderful ingrained memories of my dd's first few times to the magic 

Your girls are beautiful...and I love the costumes last night.

I like the Epcot picture with Minnie for the christmas card...btw


----------



## Live4Surf

What a awesome trip report! Looks like you guys are having a blast!


----------



## kasedroz

Wow! Looks like you guys are having a blast! When you get back I need to pick your brain for Epcot tips (Dec trip will be our first ever trip to Epcot! Shocker. I know) I was super excited to see Merida at MK! We need more redheaded leads!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AirGoofy

twokids0204 said:


> Awesome day...
> 
> Send some of that Caramel Corn to the neighbors to the North!
> 
> I meant to bring some home with us in August... but forgot!
> 
> We did have a bag while there...



It was good stuff.  I'm not sure the pre-packaged is as good, but I'll risk it next time to take on the road.



MaMudduck said:


> Awesome trip highlights!- Today I'm going through SERIOUS WDW withdrawal, it's been 5 days since my last hit!
> I'm so glad to hear that someone else besides me, truly loves that early morning walk through an empty world showcase to the princess breakfast....*sigh*, this is the most wonderful ingrained memories of my dd's first few times to the magic
> 
> Your girls are beautiful...and I love the costumes last night.
> 
> I like the Epcot picture with Minnie for the christmas card...btw



Thank you.  



Live4Surf said:


> What a awesome trip report! Looks like you guys are having a blast!



We are.  It's that drive home now.  



kasedroz said:


> Wow! Looks like you guys are having a blast! When you get back I need to pick your brain for Epcot tips (Dec trip will be our first ever trip to Epcot! Shocker. I know) I was super excited to see Merida at MK! We need more redheaded leads!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Be happy to offer any that I can.  MK is our favorite park and Epcot is my second.  I was happy to get that picture, especially with the timing of the whole thing.


----------



## AirGoofy

These are the last of the pictures from the MNSSHP last night.

Left Splash Mountain and found this quartet - Cadaver Dans instead of Dapper Dans.  Again, something new for us.  I always like seeing something new at WDW.

 

The MNSSHP officially started, so it's time to go to Haunted Mansion again first as usual.

 

Then, we knock out some familiars.  Peter Pan and IASW.  
Then, it's a walk past the first parade and dinner at Lunching Pad - hot dogs and pretzels.  We were all really tired.  I think one of my future recommendations/ plans will be not to do three parks till midnight.

We do Buzz Light Year.   In have one of these from each year.  My oldest said she almost couldn't squeeze her head inside the bars.
​ 

We find the ball/ cauldron toss game over in front of Mickey Star Traders.  We were just really tired, so at this point, we just slowed down and missed some rides and trick or treating I would normally have pushed everyone to do. Each one so they received a button with their name on it. 

 

 

Then, it was Hallow wishes time - the best fireworks show in WDW I have ever seen.  All our seats were taken at the Tomorrowland bridge, so apparently EVERYONE read my trip report for my strategy.    we had to stand and watch the fireworks, but it was still the best show.

Then, we head over to Frontierland for our parade seats, and manage to get the bench seats outside LTT.  A great catch.  DW and youngest dd went to get a picture with Tiana while we held the seats.  The Headless Horseman returned.  Apparently, the horse threw the rider on Monday.  While I have no official details, my guess was the ground was too wet.  But, it was good to see the rider back in the saddle again.

We went and did some shopping at Emporium and got our 2012 Halloween pin.  I'll post pics of the pin collection when I get home.  On the way out, oldest was into Agent P, got her Perry Platypus pillow pet, and was able to snag this picture before we exited the park.

 

What a great way to end our vacation.  We'll pack up and drive back home in a few hours.  I may add some more lunch pictures and pins pictures tomorrow along with some final thoughts and conclusions.  Thanks for following us along on our Disneytopia vacation.


----------



## moose615

Great trip report Norm, I enjoyed reading it and our meet up


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looks like you've been having a great time!  Love the view from BLT.  Sorry I was so late checking in!


----------



## afwdwfan

Don't know if you've hit the road yet, but if you have time, I hear there's a soft opening at Fantasyland right now.  Touringplans is tweeting info about it.


----------



## twokids0204

AirGoofy said:


> It was good stuff.  I'm not sure the pre-packaged is as good, but I'll risk it next time to take on the road.



The pre-packaged IS as good... 

I have brought it home in the past.


----------



## Disney Commando

Great TR, Glad you had a Great Time, Have a SAFE trip home


----------



## AirGoofy

moose615 said:


> Great trip report Norm, I enjoyed reading it and our meet up



Don't miss the epilogue,



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like you've been having a great time!  Love the view from BLT.  Sorry I was so late checking in!



Glad to have you along.  



afwdwfan said:


> Don't know if you've hit the road yet, but if you have time, I hear there's a soft opening at Fantasyland right now.  Touringplans is tweeting info about it.



Yeah, I knew about it.  I thought about adding another day on (or just paying cash), but we have birthday plans tonight with FIL.  I'll get to see it next year - always worth waiting for something Disney magical.



twokids0204 said:


> The pre-packaged IS as good...
> 
> I have brought it home in the past.







Disney Commando said:


> Great TR, Glad you had a Great Time, Have a SAFE trip home



Don't miss the epilogue,


----------



## AirGoofy

Day 7 - Our last day at WDW (October 12) is always the worst.  And, to top it off, it is DW's birthday and we have a 13 hour car ride.    So, we enjoy the last few breaths of Disney magic, eat lunch, and then it is on the road.

Departing Mickey Waffles for dds.


----------



## AirGoofy

Yesterday was DW's birthday.  While it is great to be able to give her a Disney vacation every year (coincidence that it occurs during school Fall Break  ), it meant spending 13 hours in the car driving home yesterday.  We have driven there before on her birthday, which works ok, but not as much driving home.

I had planned to go to the store and get her roses and breakfast for her birthday, but I picked up a few extras as well - pink roses, Krispy Kreme donuts, a new pillow, and coke classic in those glass bottles.  They just taste better that way.


----------



## AirGoofy

My updated Disney Pin collection (81). Each one has a memory, which is why I am a pin collector and not pin trader.  I didn't add to my Disney city this year.  Cinderella's castle is broken and I need a new one, but I meant to add the train this year, but I forgot.  I also want to add Tree of Life, but I haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, another great WDW vacation in the books.  

Some new things we learned this trip and considerations to make for future trips.

As of now, we need to avoid 3 late nights.  We had two MNSSHP and one Epcot evening EMH to midnight and it is too exhausting for our children.  Well, I am tired as well, but they seemed to struggle a bit more.  Also, staying at the parks until midnight the day before you check out was not the best of ideas.  While we were not rushed to check out, it was tiring.  Finally, for our family, we work better when we skip days between parks.  So, while we did Epcot to midnight and not a party the next day until 4:00 PM, we really needed the whole day of rest.  Finally, not to try to many new places to eat.  My goal is to eat at every restaurant (that I want to try) at WDW, however, sometimes, I overdo it and it is too much food.  With that in mind, let's consider our 2013 trip planned.....


----------



## AirGoofy

Easter week.  I know the crowd levels will be terrible.

Boardwalk

Saturday - Arrive
8:00 AM - Cape May

Sunday
Mass
5:45 Shula's

Monday - DHS
5:05 - Hollywood Brown Derby

Tuesday
ESPN Club

Wednesday - Epcot
8:10 Akershus
5:45 Via Napoli

Thursday - Leave
ESPN Club lunch


----------



## Wherem I Now

Great to see that you already have the next trip lined up!

Thanks for bringing us along.  I loved knowing that your pictures had just been taken just hours before I got to see them.  

Great job!


----------



## AirGoofy

Wherem I Now said:


> Great to see that you already have the next trip lined up!
> 
> Thanks for bringing us along.  I loved knowing that your pictures had just been taken just hours before I got to see them.
> 
> Great job!



Thanks.  That is one of the things we really like about DVC, booking at 11 months out, and having a vacation planned as soon as we get back.  Of course, I'm sure the money makers at WDW like to see that as well.   

I had fun doing the live trip report.  I was able to post a few right away when I took them, and some I waited until the children were in bed or getting showered/ dressed to write a bit more of it.  I wish my cell phone took better pictures, but I found with the other camera, I was fumbling with my cell phone, camera, and Photopass and it just got to be too much.


----------



## MaMudduck

I'm sure this goes for all the others that have followed this trip report...but I still find it really cool that you like & have done so much of the same thing that my family loves too.

Common things I found:
1)Totally floored me to see your pictures with dd's behind bars with "Zurg"- or whatever his name is...I thought I was the only one who did that... I have my dd pictures ranging from ages 6 to 16 too 
2)Epcot first thing in the morning...
3) The sushi thing
4) I've stayed at most of the same resorts..
5) Pin collection
6) Castle with the cat  I have a similar  picture...less Epcot & other stuff... I've even told dd when she moves out of the house, I'm keeping the castle!
7) restaurant choices

Thank you for sharing the journey... and letting me know I'm not the only freak out there


----------



## AirGoofy

MaMudduck said:


> I'm sure this goes for all the others that have followed this trip report...but I still find it really cool that you like & have done so much of the same thing that my family loves too.
> 
> Common things I found:
> 1)Totally floored me to see your pictures with dd's behind bars with "Zurg"- or whatever his name is...I thought I was the only one who did that... I have my dd pictures ranging from ages 6 to 16 too
> 2)Epcot first thing in the morning...
> 3) The sushi thing
> 4) I've stayed at most of the same resorts..
> 5) Pin collection
> 6) Castle with the cat  I have a similar  picture...less Epcot & other stuff... I've even told dd when she moves out of the house, I'm keeping the castle!
> 7) restaurant choices
> 
> Thank you for sharing the journey... and letting me know I'm not the only freak out there



We are on the commando thread, so there are at least 200 of us there.  Thank you for following along and your comments.   

I have no idea how that Zurg thing started, although my guess is they came off the ride and saw other children behind there, and then it just became a regular thing.  Kinda like that Hatter tea cup picture.  I have taken a similar one of DW and I over the years, but I am not as cute as dds so I didn't post all those.  

And yes, that Disney city is mine.  They just get to borrow it.


----------



## MaMudduck

AirGoofy said:


> I have no idea how that Zurg thing started, although my guess is they came off the ride and saw other children behind there, and then it just became a regular thing.



It was probably was my KID!!!! we started taking pictures with dd posing like a model on the car that was at the beginning of Toontown and then the 3rd year we went....the car was gone, now ToonTown is gone! At least we'll always have Zurg.


----------



## AirGoofy

MaMudduck said:


> It was probably was my KID!!!! we started taking pictures with dd posing like a model on the car that was at the beginning of Toontown and then the 3rd year we went....the car was gone, now ToonTown is gone! At least we'll always have Zurg.



I remember Pete's garage, but i don't remember a car.  We were there in 2000 on our Disneymoon, but I probably wasn't paying as much attention as I do now.


----------



## disney212

I was out of town but finally caught up!  Sounds like you had a great trip!  Can't wait to read about the next one.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> I was out of town but finally caught up!  Sounds like you had a great trip!  Can't wait to read about the next one.



You'll have to wait until March and I'll try another Live report.  I wonder if the mods will let me leave this one open, and then I can just start posting here.  Someone could teach me how to update the signature line and I could put in the new date and go from there.  That would be fun to see 10 years of trip reports in one thread.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Finally had a chance to finish reading your TR.  Sounds like you had a great time! Reminds me a lot when our boys were younger.  Looking forward towards your next TR.


----------



## MaMudduck

AirGoofy said:


> You'll have to wait until March and I'll try another Live report.  I wonder if the mods will let me leave this one open, and then I can just start posting here.  Someone could teach me how to update the signature line and I could put in the new date and go from there.  That would be fun to see 10 years of trip reports in one thread.



Go to "User CP"- Edit signature (under control panel), scroll down to the posting box, now just add your dates to the bottom of the box, only delete the type you don't want to appear. To change the date on the Disneytopia link line, just type over the date or if you want 2 links just insert a new link button after the original one" - Preview, then submit
Do NOT, repeat do NOT touch the avatar box, where the tag fairy has posted because if you do anything to it, it will disappear. EDIT: it's not the avatar box, my mistake, it the edit user details....custom title

Ok, I hope those instructions make sense, or if that's actually what you were asking


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Finally had a chance to finish reading your TR.  Sounds like you had a great time! Reminds me a lot when our boys were younger.  Looking forward towards your next TR.



Thanks.  Can't wait for the next trip.



MaMudduck said:


> Go to "User CP"- Edit signature (under control panel), scroll down to the posting box, now just add your dates to the bottom of the box, only delete the type you don't want to appear. To change the date on the Disneytopia link line, just type over the date or if you want 2 links just insert a new link button after the original one" - Preview, then submit
> Do NOT, repeat do NOT touch the avatar box, where the tag fairy has posted because if you do anything to it, it will disappear. EDIT: it's not the avatar box, my mistake, it the edit user details....custom title
> 
> Ok, I hope those instructions make sense, or if that's actually what you were asking



I was trig to figure out how to edit  the title of the thread.


----------



## MaMudduck

AirGoofy said:


> I was trig to figure out how to edit  the title of the thread.




Oooohhhh totally different

In your first post that starts the thread click on Edit in the lower right corner of the post. When the editing box comes up click on "Advanced Edit" in the lower right. That will take you to a posting screen and you can change the title in the Title bar just like you saw when you posted this thread.  

I just tested it myself as a refresher... it works

You can also change/set the link to start at the new post of of the next trip vs. starting at beginning (pg 1) by clicking on the page & post and using that as the URL ....


----------



## AirGoofy

*Welcome to the next installment of the trip report.  

Disneytopia LIVE! October 2013
*

Thanks for reading along.  If you want to go back to the LIVE trip report from 2012, it starts on page 1.  There are previous trip reports linked there as well.  I thought this might be a cool way to just starting putting all my trip reports here going forward.


----------



## disneydancer86

I just read your TR and I really enjoyed it!! Your girls are adorable and it is so nice to see pictures of WDW during the times I can never get there. I am a teacher, so the fall is a "no-go" time for me. I am, however, leaving in 13 days to spend New Year's with the mouse (talk about a busy time...yikes!) staying at AKL. (Parents just bought DVC, so they are treating us to a 2 bdrm villa!)

BTW - do they do the Welcome Home Wednesdays thing at Epcot every week??

I really want to try to write a TR now!!  I am not veteran that you are, but I think it would be fun!

Thanks for a great read!


----------



## AirGoofy

disneydancer86 said:


> I just read your TR and I really enjoyed it!! Your girls are adorable and it is so nice to see pictures of WDW during the times I can never get there. I am a teacher, so the fall is a "no-go" time for me. I am, however, leaving in 13 days to spend New Year's with the mouse (talk about a busy time...yikes!) staying at AKL. (Parents just bought DVC, so they are treating us to a 2 bdrm villa!)
> 
> BTW - do they do the Welcome Home Wednesdays thing at Epcot every week??
> 
> I really want to try to write a TR now!!  I am not veteran that you are, but I think it would be fun!
> 
> Thanks for a great read!



I am glad you enjoyed it.  We've been to AKV and it is a great resort, so have a great trip.  If we didn't have a Fall Break, then we couldn't go in October.    We have never done the 2 BR, but have enjoyed the 1 BR space.  They do the WHW at the Boardwalk every Wednesday, at the Atlantic City Music Hall at 2:00 PM.  Writing the TR is just another way to have more fun and enjoy the memories.  You'll do great at it.


----------



## AirGoofy

No 2013 Spring Break Trip this year.   The October trip is booked for a 1 BR at Old Key West Resort.

Sat - Resort, 7:30 AM Olivia's; Mass; Earl of Sandwich
Sun - MNSSHP, 6:50 PM Be Our Guest
Mon - Resort, 5:45 PM Shula's
Tues - MK, 10:20 AM CRT 
Wed - Resort; WHW; 5:00 PM Fulton's Crab House
Thurs - Epcot - 11:30 AM Via Napoli
Fri - Wolfgang Puck Express & depart

Hopefully, the thread will remain open and I can post the next trip report here as well.


----------



## AirGoofy

T-5 hours.  Packing and loading the truck now. For my birthday present, FIL loaned us his 2011 GMC Sierra 1/2 ton crew cab AND gave us his credit card for gas.  An excellent present.  Wave if you see us on the road later today.


----------



## MaMudduck

wahooo ,

Have a great time Norm!


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> *Welcome to the next installment of the trip report.
> 
> Disneytopia LIVE! October 2013
> *
> 
> Thanks for reading along.  If you want to go back to the LIVE trip report from 2012, it starts on page 1.  There are previous trip reports linked there as well.  I thought this might be a cool way to just starting putting all my trip reports here going forward.




or you just could be too lazy to start a new thread.  


Seriously have a great trip and I am looking forward to following along.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Have fun storming the castle Norm!


----------



## that's nice

WHOA! This thread is a.l.i.v.e!

Safe travels Norm!


----------



## AirGoofy

Okahumpka service plaza.  Less than 50 miles away.  This is the first stop off Florida Turnpike from I-75.  I think our original visit was the oldest dd was carsick.  Now, it's a part of our routine - dunkin donuts first breakfast.


----------



## AirGoofy

MaMudduck said:


> wahooo ,
> 
> Have a great time Norm!



Thanks.



declansdad said:


> or you just could be too lazy to start a new thread.
> 
> Seriously have a great trip and I am looking forward to following along.



Thanks. Definitely lazy - that's what vacation is all about. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Have fun storming the castle Norm!



Thanks.  



that's nice said:


> WHOA! This thread is a.l.i.v.e!
> 
> Safe travels Norm!


----------



## AirGoofy

Oldest steering the boat outside of Olivia's at OKW.  The boat is sure to sink.  We have a morning breakfast here in about 15 minutes.  Enjoying the sunrise at OKW.


----------



## theduck619

AirGoofy said:


> Oldest steering the boat outside of Olivia's at OKW.  The boat is sure to sink.  We have a morning breakfast here in about 15 minutes.  Enjoying the sunrise at OKW.


[/QUOTE]

You can start, I'm here


----------



## franandaj

I wondered what was up when I saw this thread resurface on my feed. Awesome you made it safe! We will be at MNSSHP tomorrow too!


----------



## AirGoofy

theduck619 said:


> You can start, I'm here



True.  That's the most important thing.



franandaj said:


> I wondered what was up when I saw this thread resurface on my feed. Awesome you made it safe! We will be at MNSSHP tomorrow too!



Yes, just when you thought it was safe to return to your threads, this one rears its ugly head.   

Let me know if you want to try and get a meet in.  A 30 second encounter will make you infamous on my trip report.  And, you know that infamous is way better than just plain old regular famous.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, a significant attack on Disneytopia magic at OKW Check-in.  We arrived at 6:30 AM.  We have a 2 linked 1 BR reservation, and the person checking me in didn't seem to understand.  I chalked it up to i'm tired.  After that magical text,  we went to go to the room around 1:30 P, and it had someone else's stuff inside.  Back up front to the manager who chalked it up as a glitch, but someone's stuff inside your room is a major one.  Switched to different room and was ensured no room change fee charged.  I'm afraid I'll be having to dispute a room charge bill at the end of the week.

But, the magically-less moment was they really didn't care.  I didn't expect them to upgrade me to a castle suite, but a free bottle of water for my troubles at clearly their mistake would be nice.  It was the first time I felt like, "we fixed our mistake, we have your money, you'll be back so there".   

The 1 BR is nice at OKW, but I think I liked the SSR 1 BR layout better.  I'll post more pictures.  Back to the trip report.


----------



## AirGoofy

There were some great pictures posted last week 1 BR on FB, so I don't have many to add.  The living room view into kitchen:

 

DDs huddled into the sleeper chair.

 

The king sized bed.

 

The extra space is great. The full fridge and washer/dryer are great.  Personally, I don't like looking at the kitchen backdrop of the tv.  Either way, it is back to studios for us.


----------



## AirGoofy

We did go to WDW and get the TiW card. I'm going to add up the totals at the end of the trip.  However, if everything goes as planned, we will have TiW card for three trips - now, April 2014, and October 2014.  I think we'll see some savings.

Stopped by and got this routine picture with their cousins on the way.



One with Alice and the tea party with oldest dd.



Bus traveling.





We pool hopped over to SSR Paddock feature pool as we had not tried it.  It is ok, but the Clown Mouth slide may still win over it, and the CR pools may win out overall.


----------



## declansdad

Glad you got the room stuff fixed.  Nice start otherwise.


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> Glad you got the room stuff fixed.  Nice start otherwise.



Thanks.  I have drank a beer, soaked in the hot tub, and took a nap by the pool.  So, the magic is starting to churn again.  Time for showers and then over to WDW for some EoS.  They make some good sandwiches.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> Thanks.  I have drank a beer, soaked in the hot tub, and took a nap by the pool.  So, the magic is starting to churn again.  Time for showers and then over to WDW for some EoS.  They make some good sandwiches.




Beer, hot tub, pool - sounds about right.  All that's missing is the bacon, maybe you'll find some at EoS.


----------



## lisaviolet

AirGoofy said:


> Thanks.  I have drank a beer, soaked in the hot tub, and took a nap by the pool. .



My kind of trip except make it a rum and coke.  

Here's to a wonderful time!  That OKW balcony might just win you over.  With a drink, it's frankly exquisite!  

Hope you got a great building location.


----------



## theduck619

Well done sir . We are looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## brettcw23

I'm now present and accounted for. Better late than never. Hope the room snafu is the only non-magical thing that occurs. Your girls didn't look to be affected so that's good.


----------



## brettcw23

The irony that Post #666 for me occurred on your TR thread.
Hmmmm...wonder if there's any significance to that.


----------



## that's nice

Sorry for the bad start. I didn't know they charged DVC members with a room change fee. 

Enjoy your day today!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

brettcw23 said:


> The irony that Post #666 for me occurred on your TR thread.
> Hmmmm...wonder if there's any significance to that.



I think the Team Sparrow mojo might contradict that one.



lisaviolet said:


> My kind of trip except make it a rum and coke.
> 
> Here's to a wonderful time!  That OKW balcony might just win you over.  With a drink, it's frankly exquisite!
> 
> Hope you got a great building location.



I'm preferable to KY Bourbon, but I like a good rum & coke as well.  Or, rum and anything.  



that's nice said:


> Sorry for the bad start. I didn't know they charged DVC members with a room change fee.
> 
> Enjoy your day today!!!



Thanks.  They are charged with a fee if they request to change rooms because they don't like the room location.  If there is a maintenance issue, then there is no charge.  

We have never requested a particular room or view.  To me, it's just part of the vacation surprise.  I may stay at the BWV 20 more times, but the room is the guess.  There are some premium DVC rooms with great views, great parking places, short elevator walks, etc and then there are the less desirable ones.  If one gets the less desirable room, then some people request to be moved.


----------



## AirGoofy

Mass last night.  Jesus and palm trees.  Amen.

 

Oh, and here is that OKW balcony view.  Sunrise this AM over the water.


----------



## AirGoofy

A great dining and cost saver tip.

Eat dinner at Earl of Sandwich.  Their sandwiches are excellent and cost around $6 each.  And, if you are just really adventurous, they sandwiches are split in half and you can swap.  Drinks are extra, but we are mostly water drinkers.

Then, walk next door to the candy shop for an apple.  If you have never had one of these apples, they have chocolate, caramel, marshmallows, etc and are great.  At $10 each, they are pricey but really good. They will slice the apple for you in 4s, 6s, or 8s.  One is probably big enough for an average family, but I am not an average size.  They also have chocolate covered pineapple spears (thanks nemesis for that tip).

So, $30 for dinner and $20 for dessert.   Saving money at Disney: priceless.


----------



## brettcw23

We haven't been to DTD in a while, maybe we'll do that. Also, let us know how the TIW works out for you. When my DD is 10 next year, I may be going that route as well.


----------



## franandaj

AirGoofy said:


> Yes, just when you thought it was safe to return to your threads, this one rears its ugly head.
> 
> Let me know if you want to try and get a meet in.  A 30 second encounter will make you infamous on my trip report.  And, you know that infamous is way better than just plain old regular famous.



You DISdads are awesome! I love reading your TRs! 

I would love to be infamous with a 30 second meet and a cameo on your TR. I just have no idea where and when we will be. We plan on watching the second parade and will probably grab dinner at Cosmic Rays.  If you see Cinderella and a Big Mouth Bass on scooters, say "hi". I'll keep an eye out for you and the fam.


----------



## theduck619

AirGoofy said:


> Mass last night.  Jesus and palm trees.  Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here is that OKW balcony view.  Sunrise this AM over the water.



Preach it brother Norm


----------



## AirGoofy

Feature pool at OKW.  I like their water slide.  Met with some people who did the TOT 10K or 10 miler - whichever.  My original plan was to eventually decide to train for one of these races and run one.  However, after watching different people board the bus last night, it was clear that many were never in training.  So, maybe I'll sign up for one and just ride the rides.  Think they will loan me a Segway to ride thru it?  

Time for showers, lunch, and rest before MNSSHP.  Probably won't post any more pictures until tomorrow.



brettcw23 said:


> We haven't been to DTD in a while, maybe we'll do that. Also, let us know how the TIW works out for you. When my DD is 10 next year, I may be going that route as well.



Will do". I'd say with 3 trips, it will be an easy one for us.  With Shula's, Fulton's, CRT, & BoG alone this trip, I'll easily hit that $100 mark.  I think the DP always wins when you compare it item vs item.  But, I just don't want to have to eat a QS and TS each day.  I know you can save them up, but then eat signature TS or a bunch of QS meals in one day?   Plus, do you eat all those chocolate cake desserts on the QS meals?  I did and was sick of them.  Yesterday, I had a Mickey ice cream sandwich for lunch.  Today, it is breakfast and lunch from the grocery store with beer and TS tonight.  



franandaj said:


> You DISdads are awesome! I love reading your TRs!
> 
> I would love to be infamous with a 30 second meet and a cameo on your TR. I just have no idea where and when we will be. We plan on watching the second parade and will probably grab dinner at Cosmic Rays.  If you see Cinderella and a Big Mouth Bass on scooters, say "hi". I'll keep an eye out for you and the fam.



I'll look for you.  We aren't doing anything fancy.  I'll have my Jack Skellington shirt I have on in my avatar, and oldest dd will have an Alice in Wonderland dress shirt.  We have a BoG ADR for 6:50.


----------



## AirGoofy

And, I forgot to post that we caught a lizard in the room last night.  It freaked DW out in the bathroom, so I cornered it with the broom and had youngest dd put a glass over it.  She missed and cut off its tail, which started wiggling around.  I put the Disney advertisement card under the glass, carried it outside, and hurled it to the tree/bushes below.  

I wanted to stop to take pictures, but that didn't seem to be a prudent move at the time.


----------



## brettcw23

AirGoofy said:


> And, I forgot to post that we caught a lizard in the room last night.  It freaked DW out in the bathroom, so I cornered it with the broom and had youngest dd put a glass over it.  She missed and cut off its tail, which started wiggling around.  I put the Disney advertisement card under the glass, carried it outside, and hurled it to the tree/bushes below.
> 
> I wanted to stop to take pictures, but that didn't seem to be a prudent move at the time.



Always remember...bad decisions often lead to great stories!


----------



## brettcw23

AirGoofy said:


> Will do". I'd say with 3 trips, it will be an easy one for us.  With Shula's, Fulton's, CRT, & BoG alone this trip, I'll easily hit that $100 mark.  I think the DP always wins when you compare it item vs item.  But, I just don't want to have to eat a QS and TS each day.  I know you can save them up, but then eat signature TS or a bunch of QS meals in one day?   Plus, do you eat all those chocolate cake desserts on the QS meals?  I did and was sick of them.  Yesterday, I had a Mickey ice cream sandwich for lunch.  Today, it is breakfast and lunch from the grocery store with beer and TS tonight.



Yep. I agree with you completely. And there are times that with the Quick Services, my girls would be cheaper going a la carte or splitting. IMO, there can't be an overwhelming difference between out of pocket cost or DDP, otherwise, EVERYONE would be doing one over the other. So I don't fret over it. But I too, am taking your approach where I want a bot more freedom in the meals that I choose.

Hope MNSSHP is\was a blast. Looking forward to some more photos.


----------



## theduck619

AirGoofy said:


> And, I forgot to post that we caught a lizard in the room last night.  It freaked DW out in the bathroom, so I cornered it with the broom and had youngest dd put a glass over it.  She missed and cut off its tail, which started wiggling around.  I put the Disney advertisement card under the glass, carried it outside, and hurled it to the tree/bushes below.
> 
> I wanted to stop to take pictures, but that didn't seem to be a prudent move at the time.



Not unless you wanted your "tail" cut off


----------



## declansdad

theduck619 said:


> Not unless you wanted your "tail" cut off




Now that would be a picture!


----------



## AirGoofy

brettcw23 said:


> Yep. I agree with you completely. And there are times that with the Quick Services, my girls would be cheaper going a la carte or splitting. IMO, there can't be an overwhelming difference between out of pocket cost or DDP, otherwise, EVERYONE would be doing one over the other. So I don't fret over it. But I too, am taking your approach where I want a bot more freedom in the meals that I choose.
> 
> Hope MNSSHP is\was a blast. Looking forward to some more photos.



Back when we first tried a DP, it included gratuity, which made it a worthwhile deal.  Now, that is not included.  I've done OOP before and i did the math and the price difference was the snacks.  But, I ate where I wanted, had an appetizer, drink, etc.  



theduck619 said:


> Not unless you wanted your "tail" cut off



 



declansdad said:


> Now that would be a picture!


----------



## AirGoofy

Morning all.  Let's get to the Sunday trip report.  After a nice relaxing day at the resort, we got dressed to go to the MNSSHP at MK.

 

Cinderella's Castle.  Whenever I think of WDW, I think of MK and the castle.  Sure, Epcot is great, AK has the safari ride, and DHS has so great rides, but the castle always does it for me.

 

On the bus ride over, I notice that oldest dd's neck is red and it looks like hives.  Unfortunately, the Benadryl was on the counter at OKW, so we had another first first for us -  stop at the first aid center.  She was in good spirits.

 

This slowed up my commando plan as she needed to keep cooler for awhile.  I figured that POTC was cool, so let's go there.  On the way over, I see an earlier entrance for Tinkerbell.  I figured let's wait in AC line and get a picture.

 

A 30 minute wait was a bit much for Tinkerbell, but we needed the AC and the plan worked.


----------



## AirGoofy

To be in the Dis Dads Club, you have to pay dues, which are dole whips, bacon, beer, or cake.  I try to get all new members to mail their dues to me so that I can distribute them to everyone else.  Most claim they mailed them and Stitch (or one of his cousins) who is hiding in mailbox is stealing them.  

So, while at WDW, I need to get a Dole Whip.  This is a Dole Whip swirl - vanilla & pineapple - for DW.  I had my first Dole Whip float.  Yum!  The only thing better than a Dole Whip is a Dole Whip Float (with pineapple juice).

 

Onto the POTC.  Again, there is more AC and this is just a really fun ride.  As a member of Team Sparrow, it is good to have a chance to meet up with out leader.  Here, younger dd gets a shot with a cannon.

 

After some more AC, we had back to the first aid center for anotherr Benadryl dose.  We have an ADR at Be our Guest restaurant.  Along the way, my Alice wants a picture here.


----------



## AirGoofy

Time for BoG, which is not a great sounding acronym.  It is located in the newest addition of Fantasyland.  We missed the opening last year by a few weeks.  

 

The walk up to the castle is great.



Once you check in, then you walk across the bridge and see the castle itself on top of the hill.  Once greeted, the CM will open the doors for you in grand style.  I thought I would get a picture of this guy.



Once inside, the restaurant is themed beautifully with the chandeliers, large windows to watch the snow fall, and the west wing with the rose.  In all its decor, there is not a lot of soundproofing, which made dining in the main hall very loud.  Perhaps the west wing would have offered more sound absorption, but I don't know if you can request that location.

The food had mixed reviews.  I had a beer and DW had the French onion soup.  Well, I tried the soup as well to make sure she wasn't poisoned or anything.  The soup was amazing.  For dinner, I had the shrimp/scallop dish which was excellent.  DW had the pork chop with Mac and cheese, which was really good.  Older dd tried the lamb, which looked amazing, but did not taste very good.  Youngest dd ordered the kids steak which was really thin and dry (ordered medium).  For dessert, we had the grey stuff which was good.  With the TiW card, we paid around $100 for the meal (20% off plus 18% tip).  The service was really good.

After the meal, the staff invite you to tour the different parts of the restaurant and then have a picture with the beast, which also has a photo pass photographer.



Then, just another picture at the front with a window.



And, the restaurant is a little too dark for my liking.  Speaking of dark, all the photos will now be shot in the dark with my cell phone.  I thought my children might be haunted at times - I wonder if these photos are evidence of that?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looks like you're having a great time so far.  Wow, your daughters have really grown up!


----------



## AirGoofy

Onto the MNSSHP, which is in full swing after our meal.  Normally, I would not have made an ADR so late into party time, but that was the only time slot available 6 months ago.

Another first first - the new Ariel ride.

 

I really liked the ride and all the animatronics and music.  However, one thing I noticed with this ride was that there wasn't much effort used to hide the "magic".  At Haunted Mansion or Splash Mountain, the strings and lifts are covered with water, lighting, or surrounding feature design.  With the Ariel ride, I could see the mechanics in the ceiling and the mechanical lift attached to her back.  Yes, that ride calls for and has better lighting, but maybe some seaweed to hide some stuff.

Then, onto Dumbo.

 

I think I have a picture of this from every trip.  Since the party is out, there are no wait for the rides.

I wanted to start our journey on Space Mountain, but people were waiting outside.     I will later know it was because none of the inside wait was there, but just was scared away, especially being so close to Hallowishes time.  So, we did the Peoplemover.

 

Then, over to the Tomorrowland bridge for Firreworks viewing.  Apparently, people are reading my reports (yeah right), because my seats were taken.  Still, the best fireworks show and music.


----------



## declansdad

Good of you to be a taster for your DW.  Everyone should have a taster.


----------



## AirGoofy

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like you're having a great time so far.  Wow, your daughters have really grown up!



We are and they are, thanks.  I think one of the perks in returning for WDW trips is that one can eliminate the stuff they did or tried once, and keep it more relaxing.  Like, we won't leave MK to have a meal at DTD and return to MK.  Or, we won't ever go on Stitch's Great Escape ride again.


----------



## AirGoofy

After the parade, we went and rode Space Mountain.  The ceiling stars were on which makes it really cool to ride.  I'm saving that picture for dramatic purposes.  Stay tuned.  

Then, we head over to Frontierland for the MNSSHP 2nd parade.  Wouldn't you know it, all my seats on the wall or next to LTT are taken.   So, it is to our 2nd spot - Liberty Square next to the Hall of Presidents.  There are two rocking chairs on the landing area, which already had people sitting in them.  But, we we're still able to sit and wait on the stairs, and then the children make a dash for the front row after the parade area is roped off.  I stay on the stairs.  Waiting for the parade ....

 

A couple parade shots.  Captain Hook.

 

The best part about the parade is the headless horseman.  It is really a cool sight to see.  After the parade, we are right there for the Haunted Mansion, which we must ride during the MNSSHP.

 

The picture of Lady Renata is about as good as the jokes she tells.


----------



## AirGoofy

And, the finale, while the pictures are a little out of order, I wanted to include all three mountains in one post.  That has been one of my goals now each trip - to ride all 3 mountains - without having to walk across the park several times and without having to do a long stand by wait.  I guess with FP+, I can do that goal anytime I want so this may be the last chance I get to do that.

Space Mountain

 

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad

 

Splash Mountain

 

Several first firsts this park day.  There was another first that happened at MK that I overheard - a guest didn't know what resort they were staying at.  They knew it was an All Star, but couldn't remember which one.  I heard the CM trying to prompt them if it had sports, movies, or music decorations. 

Unfortunately, I missed a chance to get a MNSSHP edition pin as we ran out of time.  We exited Splash Mountain after midnight and I just didn't get one earlier.  Oh well, a regular MNSSHP pin will just have to do.  The dds were able to get lots of candy trick or treating, and I managed to get some Twix bars along the way, which disappeared quickly.  And, I had to give up my seat on the bus (stick to the code) ride back to OKW.  An excellent day.

I've been watching the folders this morning and now hear some creatures stirring - time to get back to the family.  Later all.


----------



## AirGoofy

My mid-morning swim and rest in the hot tub was interfered with by the rain.  That's ok.  This is a no park/ rest day.  We may go to the community hall and play before heading the Shulas's for dinner.  I've drank three beers and ate a lot of candy from the MNSSHP already.  The family is taking showers and I'm posting outside on the balcony as I watch the birds.  

So, which is it?  One trip a year in the 1 BR or two trips a year in the studio?  This 1 BR is a lot of fun and a lot of space.


----------



## that's nice

AirGoofy said:


> Several first firsts this park day.  There was another first that happened at MK that I overheard - a guest didn't know what resort they were staying at.  They knew it was an All Star, but couldn't remember which one.  I heard the CM trying to prompt them if it had sports, movies, or music decorations.




Awesome! 


AirGoofy said:


> So, which is it?  One trip a year in the 1 BR or two trips a year in the studio?  This 1 BR is a lot of fun and a lot of space.



UT OH... i see more DVC points in your future...  


Thanks for the live updating Norm! Keep it up!


----------



## theduck619

Great update buddy


----------



## AirGoofy

After a nice, relaxing afternoon, it was time for dinner. Tonight's meal was at Shula's.  This wood be the first time at the signature restaurant.

I'm ok with dressing up for a nice meal, as long as that means I can wear a golf shirt and shorts.  At OKW bus stop.

 

We take a bus to DHS and then a boat to the Dolphin.

 

While it takes some extra time to travel Disney transportation, especially when going from one resort to another, a little planning will make it easier.  What park is closest to the transferring resort?  How do you want to travel?  DHS is close enough to OKW, but Dolphin is really convenient by boat travel from DHS.  We arrived T the Dolphin less than an hour from the resort.

 

Then, as we enter the Dolphin, we enter the mass swarm.  Business people drinking heavily and loudly at the lobby level.  I don't intend to eavesdrop, but when someone is talking about stealing someone's customers when their co-worker had surgery and other sneaking other stuff just isn't good.  I'm all for making money, but I think you are supposed to treat your customers and co-workers the way you would want to be treated. Anyway, at the restaurant.

 

We had a great meal.  French Onion Soup appetizer, steaks all around (filet and NY Strip), lobster, and crab Mac n cheese, and chocolate souffle.  The meal was great and the service exceptional.  It was noisy in the restaurant.  Afterwards, a walk along the Boardwalk to Epcot, a boatride to DHS, and bus back to OKW.

 

Shula's was exceptional on the service.  The beef presentation and explanation was fun, although I knew most of it.  Still, it is part of the experience.  The TiW card helped this one as it is really expensive.  The main draw back on the experience if navigating the Dolphin convention crowd.  We've been to the Swan and the convention crowd wasn't as bad.  But, that could just have been that particular group or day of the week.  I like a good steak, and while there steak was excellent, I liked the prime rib at the Turf Club,p at SSR, and their prices were a lot less expensive.

That's it for today.  Heading to MK in the morning.  Hope I figured out all this MDE ticket linking stuff.  Probably won't post too many pictures tomorrow, but may try to find some down time.


----------



## declansdad

Did you get to meet Don?


----------



## brettcw23

As usual, great updates. Thanks for taking the time to share. I'm still debating on which parade to do. Not sure how late my girls will be able to go before shutting down! We'll definitely use the same spots for viewing that you pointed out.


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> Did you get to meet Don?



No meet up yet. 



brettcw23 said:


> As usual, great updates. Thanks for taking the time to share. I'm still debating on which parade to do. Not sure how late my girls will be able to go before shutting down! We'll definitely use the same spots for viewing that you pointed out.



Thanks.  Since we skip a park the day of the party and the day after, it is easier for my dds to stay up later.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> No meet up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Since we skip a park the day of the party and the day after, it is easier for my dds to stay up later.




I was talking about Don Shula.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Never been to Shula's, but it sounds great.  Thanks for the tip on the Turf Club as well.


----------



## brettcw23

AirGoofy said:


> No meet up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Since we skip a park the day of the party and the day after, it is easier for my dds to stay up later.



Makes perfect sense. We are doing AK the day after MNSSHP. We made late morning\early afternoon FP+ selections. So I think we'll plan to party like rock stars as dare I say, have a non-commando modus operandi for the next day.


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> I was talking about Don Shula.



Just his picture.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Never been to Shula's, but it sounds great.  Thanks for the tip on the Turf Club as well.



Thanks, It really was a mixed review.  



brettcw23 said:


> Makes perfect sense. We are doing AK the day after MNSSHP. We made late morning\early afternoon FP+ selections. So I think we'll plan to party like rock stars as dare I say, have a non-commando modus operandi for the next day.



We didn't do AK this trip.  We may go there for the Spring trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

Morning all.  While this Wed morning brings rain, it is an off day for us.  Dinner at Fulton's Crab house tonight.  But, let's get to the report from yesterday.  What can be better than a MNSSHP at the MK?  13 hours at the MK.  We opened it with RD and closed it at 10:00.

Rope Drop.  It wasn't crowded at all, but the train is down again.  With the FL construction the last time, this is two trips in a row the train is down.  Still, a great way to start the day.

 

 

Made a wish at the Wishing well, and my Starbucks coffee appeared.    I don't think it made Main Street Bakery all that unappealing and I need my coffee in the morning.

 

So, here's a tip.  If you are drinking coffee, make sure you do rides and attractions you can take your coffee on.  Just like th Swiss Family Robinson treehouse - early in AM when my knees aree fresh.

 

And, Jungle cruise.  The CM was really into the performance, which when it is the first of the day, I'm sure it helps.

 

Coffee done.  Aladdin's magic carpet ride.

 

And, a trip to Adventureland must include POTC.  I found a new place to take a picture.    I really like her two ... swords.  

 

This completes Adventureland for us.  

 

We didn't do the tiki room as it is nice for hot days in the AC, but I don't like the new old version.  The one with Iago and Zzazu was better.   For any first timers, plan your strategy.  Early morning visits are. Great way to knock out a Land at MK.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, it is breakfast time at CRT.  Time to get a familiar photo.



Then, individually with this year's favorite princesses.  Our youngest has been consistent with Snow White, but oldest changed to Ariel a couple years ago - maybe when she was on the swim team.

Snow White



Ariel



Jasmine



Aurora



And, since the one I take of Cinderella in the main room never turns out with the cell phone, I get this shot almost every trip we eat there.

Cinderella

 

And, Cinderella

 

We used to try at eat breakfast here each because of their stuffed french toast.  DW found the recipe and made it at home.  They used some type of fried cheese Danish.  However, their new menu was not very good.  The stuffed French toast is gone.  I tried steak and eggs, but they used raw onions which was a terrible surprise in the AM.  So, it looks like all three meals at CRT are terrible now and that you are paying for the castle experience.  This may be our last time eating at the castle for awhile.


----------



## AirGoofy

Time to try the Sword in the Stone.  None of us can move it.

First,



Next,



But, the real sword in the stone is



She wanted a sword over a magic wand.  But, I like the sword better as well.  We did get to use the TiW card at CRT.  I'll check after this trip report, but we may have already re-coupled that $100 charge at this point.

Time to get one side of Fantasyland.  We did PhilHarmagic, but I forgot to get a picture.  Let the meal settle a bit before rides.  Then, one of my favorites, IASW.



Peter Pan is being refurbed.  Got a picture at Rapunzel's tower.  I hope they open it up for a tour thing.



And then, the Haunted Mansion.



So far, great weather and great touring.  I don't like to do a lot of double backing over the park.  So, it's ride and move.


----------



## AirGoofy

Time to hit the mountains, and yes, we'll get all 3 mountains in again as well.

We grab a FP for BTMR and do the 30 minute wait for Splash Mountain.  This was probably the longest line we had all day.

One of the birdhouses in line.

 

We really got wet.  I had the front car, which put a lot of weight up front and dipped the nose of the boat under the water, almost like a submarine.

Onto Big Thunder Mountain Railroad

 

Snack time.  We split up as we all wanted different snacks. Youngest dd wanted popcorn.

 

I had my dole whip float.

 

We were going to meet at Space Mountain to get FP and then do that land.  Unfortunately, DW wasn't able to try candy corn ice cream as it was only sold during MNSSHP.

On the way to Tomorrow Land, we found the garbage can robot.  This was a first

 

We got our FPs, finished snacks, and went to Buzz Light Year, which had a 20 minute wait.  The line did ok until we got to the entrance and then just stopped.  The FP people just kept zooming by, and stand by didn't budge.  After 5 minutes, we said forget it and went to the Laugh Floor.

 

Then, back to Space Mountain.


----------



## AirGoofy

It is around 4:00 PM, and other that the breakfast food, all we had was junk food.  That really isn't a big downer for me, but I guess we should feed the dds better.  So, we go to Cosmic Rays for burgers and hotdogs - the epitome of healthy.

 

DW at I at the Tea Cups.  My, how that camera has shrunk over 13 years of marriage.

 

Then, the famous candy apple snack.

 

First, the apple was amazing.  The CM was Mel from Dayton.  She said that most people ask her to move and get out of the picture when the take one of the apple.  So, I asked her to stay and be a part of our experience.

The Great Goofini

 

The Amazing Donaldo

 

Back to the Pooh ride and

 

... The Carousel to finish out FantasyLand.  We didn't ride Dumbo or Under the Sea, but we did them on Sunday at the MNSSHP, so we were ok with that.

 

and


----------



## AirGoofy

My plan of limited walking doesn't seem to be working.  So, while my Commando plan has failed, we decided to try some other firsts that we have missed for whatever reason these many trips.

This isn't a first, just a dream.  

 

Wait, I meant this.  

 

Then, we try Countrybear Jambore.  I know this is a classic, but somehow we missed it each trip.  It was funny, and I think I saw some relatives on stage.

 

Onto the ferry boat.  We have the of Belle of Louisville which I have been on, so maybe that is why we skipped it.  But, it is a nice relaxing boat ride.

 

Since we are so close by, I have to get a churro.

 

Followed by another Dole Whip Float.

 

Perhaps this is why that camera shrank.


----------



## AirGoofy

We walked over to Liberty Square and sat on the benches to rest.  It was close enough to the Celebrate Magic and Wishes that we decided to just sit and rest and watch both shows.  There was some tree obstruction, but at that point, it felt good to rest.  After both shows, we went to TomorrowLand to ride Astro Orbiter, as that is one of my favorites.  The line was just way too long and no one felt like waiting.  So, we did the Buzz Light Year ride we missed earlier, and I got this MK ending, cell phone battery killing, and multi year photo to end this day.

 

Then, we rode the PeopleMover since it was still open so they would have to kick us out.  

It was. Great day at the MK.  We had beautiful weather (no rain and not too hot), short wait times, and many first firsts for our family.  That Disney magic just keeps on rolling.

Well, the rain has stopped and it is still overcast.  We will try some swimming, WHW, Fulton's for dinner, and DTD for some shopping.  Will post more later.  Have a magical day.


----------



## MaMudduck

Loving it!!!!


This year I'm going to try a first: Dole float with a shot of rum- still trying to figure how to get the rum in it


----------



## that's nice

Norm I didn't know you were a IASM lover. I knew I liked you for some reason. 

Nice job on the Dole Whip Floats. 

Looks like you guys are having an awesome time! Enjoy dinner at Fultons. 



MaMudduck said:


> This year I'm going to try a first: Dole float with a shot of rum- still trying to figure how to get the rum in it



Flask? Coke bottle?? Water bottle? Baby bottle?


----------



## AirGoofy

Everyone slept in late as I finished the trip report from yesterday.  We had a nice swim and everyone is taking showers.  We'll eat some lunch and head over to Welcome Home Wednesday.  I should have enough down time there to post a picture along the way.  



MaMudduck said:


> Loving it!!!!
> 
> This year I'm going to try a first: Dole float with a shot of rum- still trying to figure how to get the rum in it



I think they had a spiced rum dole whip over in Epcot earlier in the year, but it may be gone now.  I'll check tomorrow.



that's nice said:


> Norm I didn't know you were a IASM lover. I knew I liked you for some reason.



Yes, it is a must do for me.


----------



## brettcw23

MaMudduck said:


> Loving it!!!!
> 
> 
> This year I'm going to try a first: Dole float with a shot of rum- still trying to figure how to get the rum in it



My DW said there a location that sells that at Disney World. A quick Google search unveiled this:
DFB


----------



## AirGoofy

At the bus stop at OKW heading over to DHS to boat to BWV for WHW.  Acronym overload.

 

I made us run late, and we missed the boat at DHS, so we did the walking path.  It was an easy walk and took us less than 15 minutes.  And, I had to stop and take pictures.

 

When we get to Atlantic City music hall, it is leased out to some convention group.  Huh?  Oh yeah, convention groups pay where DVC already has the money from members.  They were nice enough to give us free hats, but no snacks.

 

So, we stopped at the BWV store, bought some Coronas, water, and Main Street popcorn (caramel) and sat on the bench and enjoyed the view & snacks.  We even fed the ducks for awhile.  I think we had more fun doing that than watching WHW.    Just no freebies.


----------



## AirGoofy

Went to DTD for some shopping.  Bought some earrings for the dds, yearly magnet, and some pins.  The World of Disney is so much fun.  I have been saving all our KTTW and MNSSHP cards all these years.  Once we move to Florida, my plan is to make pictures out of them and decorate the whole house in Disney merchandise.

 

Got some pins for my collection.  Up to 86.

 

Dinner at Fulton's.  There is a new chef since last year and some menu changes.  The lobster Mac n cheese is gone.  The Alaskan King Crab Claws are $82 per pound.

 

DW said that I couldn't get them.  I had the shrimp n grits, dd & DW had snow crab legs, youngest dd had steak and it was all excellent.  But, without the King Crab Claws, Fulton's is just another seafood restaurant.

Walking back from Fulton's, there was some entertainment.  This "statue" moved and scared them.  They even knew it was a statue.

 

Found legoland.  Where's my child?  If only I could get them to stand that still and quiet sometimes.  

 

Lastly, we had to get dessert.  Time for an apple.  I prefer the milk chocolate to the white chocolate.

 

We are on the bus waiting to go home.  Both dds wanted to view the pictures and relive our vacation.  That was a fun experience.

 

Back to the hotel and a night swim.  It was a little cool this evening, so I didn't last as long.  Still, we had a great day, a non theme park day.  Owning DVC has let us enjoy the magic of Disney at the parks and the resort. We will be at Epcot all day tomorrow.  I may not have a chance to post much.  Good night all.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

I don't think you guys left a single stone unturned at MK.  Looks like it was a blast.


Love the idea of saving all of your tickets for future decorations.


----------



## AirGoofy

Morning all. Well, I last night, I developed the Disney rash.  An un-clinical dx, it looks like a rash around your ankles above the socks.  But, it is not a rash, it is broken blood vessels from the walking/ standing on concrete, exacerbated by the reflecting heat. The cure is rest (not likely).  Prevention is tall socks.  Since I didn't have any, I used sunscreen on my ankles.  I think it is the reflecting heat off the concrete from all the time outside duration.  

***I would forget again during the 2018 trip, and I found that Neosporin healed it in a couple days.  That time, and on another Dis-thread, it goes away after a week or so.

Guess where we are going?

 

We arrived at Epcot at 4 minutes to 9.  So, we technically made rope drop, but there are a few people ahead of us.  

 

We went to do Test track, and after 20 minutes in line, they closed it for problems.

 

Maybe later or maybe next trip.


----------



## that's nice

Hope your ankle feels better. While your resting in Epcot make sure you have a cold one in hand!

Test track breaks down more than any other ride. 

Only $87pp for crab legs? That's a steal!!!!!! {Disney stealing your money}

Enjoy the rest of your day!!!!!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't think you guys left a single stone unturned at MK.  Looks like it was a blast.
> .



Yes, we covered it all, but I am paying for it today.



that's nice said:


> Hope your ankle feels better. While your resting in Epcot make sure you have a cold one in hand!
> 
> Test track breaks down more than any other ride.
> 
> Only $87pp for crab legs? That's a steal!!!!!! {Disney stealing your money}
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day!!!!!!!!



Thanks.  I should have said ibuprofen & alcohol.  Probably the worst thing for it this AM.  Standing to get into Epcot, standing to get into Test Track, and now standing to get into Mission Space.  2 straight hours of walking/ standing.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> Yes, we covered it all, but I am paying for it today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I should have said ibuprofen & alcohol.  Probably the worst thing for it this AM.  Standing to get into Epcot, standing to get into Test Track, and now standing to get into Mission Space.  2 straight hours of walking/ standing.




It must be time to drink around the world.


----------



## AirGoofy

Here we are at Mission Space.  i think the crowd from test track followed us over.  

 

Onto Mexico and the three cabelleros.  We opened the country with counting backwards from 5 in Spanish and yelling Fiesta.

 

Time for lunch and beer at Via Napoli.  We are getting two pizzas to split among the four of us.

 

Margherita & Pepperoni.  Ymmmm......


----------



## AirGoofy

Drinking & snacking around the World Showcase.

Freshly made karamel korn from karamel kuche.

 

Grey Goose slushies.  I like the lemon better.

 

Orange Dole Whip with alcohol.  Creme de something.  It was ok once all the ice cream melted, but not as good as the pineapple dole whip.

 

Ankles seem to be holding up well.  Sunscreen layer still there from this AM and ibuprofen every 4 hours.  I have taken as many breaks as possible.  Unfortunately, the Test Track choice this AM was the downfall.  I usually go to Soarin first.  Lesson learned.


----------



## declansdad

The lemon slushies are the best!


----------



## lisaviolet

AirGoofy said:


> I made us run late, and we missed the boat at DHS, so we did the walking path.  It was an easy walk and took us less than 15 minutes.  And, I had to stop and take pictures.



I swear the walk is less time than the Molasses Boat.  

Been following along, loving it.  The girls are precious and I can't believe how much they've grown since your last TR.  But that's what happens!!  

 Has the OKW balcony won you over yet?


----------



## AirGoofy

lisaviolet said:


> I swear the walk is less time than the Molasses Boat.
> 
> Been following along, loving it.  The girls are precious and I can't believe how much they've grown since your last TR.  But that's what happens!!
> 
> Has the OKW balcony won you over yet?



The OKW balcony is amazing.  I have enjoyed writing most of the trip report outside early in the morning.  It is so beautiful and relaxing outside.  I'm hoping the mods will let me keep this thread open until it reaches the 250 for me to keep adding trip reports.


----------



## AirGoofy

Amidst our snacking and drinking around the world,, I did manage to get some things in the children wanted as well.  A picture with Alice in England.

 

 

 

A picture of the monorail stopped on the track.

 

To save my ankles, DW went to get Soarin FP while thei finished my drink and the dds gathered acorns for the squirrel.  Unfortunately, there were no more FP for Soarin.

We rode Figment.

 

Living with the Land.

 

The Circle of Life.

 

As we go to leave, Soarin is up to a 90 minute stand by wait.  But, I really want to ride.  We'll come back later.


----------



## AirGoofy

I'm really upset with myself over the touring plan.  Usually we do Soarin first thing in the morning and get a Fap.  Now, we may not get a chance to ride it.  But, I redeem myself with the free Disney Chase Visa photo.  We walk into innovations and no wait.  We walk right in for our picture.



Then, over to the seas.  First up, Nemo.



Then, Crush.  My youngest got picked to answer some question from Crush, and her parental unit got picked to answer some questions.  That was some extra Disney magic to be in the show.  Like, totally.....



We stay and watch the manatees in training and the other fish.  I enjoy the serenity of aquariums.  I was told by a CM that the aquarium is the second largest in the US.  Really cool.

Playground pictures still.





Then, as we are leaving the area, I say that we just have to do Soarin, it may be out last chance.  We made it.



It was an hour wait, but worth it.  We managed to sit in row 1 (top row) which is no dangling feet.  Yeah, baby.


----------



## AirGoofy

We head over to Norway to ride the boat ride, as we missed it earlier.  However, there was no propaganda film.

 

For those who don't remember, several years ago as we were watching the video, a little boy asked his dad to stay and watch the video.  He said no as it was "propaganda".  So, ever since then, DW and I make propaganda jokes as we see it.

 

We were all hungry, and decided on Chinese food.  We knew Nine Dragons doesn't get great reviews, but it was a walk-up reservation and really close by.

 

Actually, the food was really good.  The fried rice that came with kids' meal was bad, but the honey sesame chicken was excellent and DW's sweet n sour pork was really good as well.  Food taster duties applied.


----------



## AirGoofy

It was late, but I wanted to see if we could get in the GM Test Track we missed earlier.  We got there and it was a 60 minute wait.  But, oldest dd suggests single rider line.  Let's go for it.

 

We position it so DW goes first, two dds, and then me last.  However, it turns out that both dds and I end up in the same car as there were two larg groups of 6+ in standby.  Disney magic.  We didn't get to do all the set-up like you do in the stand by line, but we did watch others selecting their cars, so it was fun.  They have a computer in the single rider, but it only gives you a couple options.

Test track takes 20 minutes.  I see there is a 5 minute wait for the character spot.  Yeah, let's go.  Boogity, Boogity, Boogity.

Mickey

 

Goofy

 

Minnie

 

We do our Christmas cards thru photo pass from one of the pictures from this trip.  Now, there are three more options.  Although, I'm leaning towards Goofini myself.


----------



## AirGoofy

We end the day where it all started, Space ship Earth.

 

And, after emailing the photo cards (that sometime go thru) and playing the electricity game, we go over to collect our free picture from the photo store.  Then, it is outside to the fountain to watch the Illuminations fireworks.  We don't get close enough to see the globe, but I'd rather get in three more rides instead of waiting for a front row seat.

It was another day of opening and closing the park.  My DW saved my ankles carrying ibuprofen and going ahead for the FPs and stuff.  

We did miss Ellen's Universe of Energy which is fun, a baklava snack, and we didn't nap during the movie in France.  Overall, this was another great trip.  This being the fifteenth trip, we are hitting those Disneytopia magical vacations more easily and frequently.  Alas, tomorrow is our last day.  We will pack the car and eat one last time at DTD, traveling via boat, before we make the long drive home.  I'll post a few other pictures tomorrow.  Thanks for joining me on this Live trip report.


----------



## brettcw23

great job with the consistent updates and details. You're setting the bar pretty high.


----------



## KY*Figment

Great trip report Pumpkin!


----------



## AirGoofy

brettcw23 said:


> great job with the consistent updates and details. You're setting the bar pretty high.



Thanks.  That bar thing is a matter of perspective.  As a proud member of Team Sparrow, I consistently look for the easy way out.  Thus, my trip report is now complete, and I can view two trips in one thread (and hopefully more).  There are some DisDads that have been writing their trip reports for multiple years now, and still aren't finished.  

I think the first one I linked here had my list of things to do and not to do at WDW.  My trip reports also remind me of those as well.


----------



## AirGoofy

It is our last day here at OKW.  I have enjoyed this 1 BR and patio.  It has been a great way to start each morning with the view of the water, palm trees, and peaceful quiet with the occasional sounds from nature and the Disney motor coaches.  We were able to ride some new rides, enjoyed the new FL expansion, and dined at new restaurants.  

I am sad to leave but I know it will be less than 6 months until we return.  We will be going back to a studio, but it will be our first time at the BCV.  The April plan:

Sun - Resort - Cape May Breakfast @ 8:45 AM; Boardwalk Pizza 
Mon - Resort - Beaches N Cream @ 5:50 PM
Tues - DHS - Mama Melrose @ 1:40 PM Fantasmic Package
Wed - WHW; ESPN late lunch
Thurs - Resort - Captain's Grille at 5:30 PM
Fri - Resort - EoS/ Apple

The continued plan is to walk over to the Boardwalk evening and snack accordingly.


----------



## AirGoofy

The truck is all packed and heading to DTD for another round of Earl of Sandwich.

 

A lizard jumped on the truck and hitchhiked from Turtle Creek up to the Hospitality House.

 

Maybe it was the one dd cut the tail off of, or maybe it's the animals teaming up for revenge.  We'll be on the lookout for a venomous duck.


----------



## AirGoofy

One last character picture at DTD.

 

EoS lunch.  The Hawaiian chicken sandwich is still the best.

 

Two more apples to end a great trip.

 

Next post from KY.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> The truck is all packed and heading to DTD for another round of Earl of Sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> A lizard jumped on the truck and hitchhiked from Turtle Creek up to the Hospitality House.




Are you ensured with Geico?  Maybe it was the insurance protection lizard.



Safe travels.


----------



## lisaviolet

AirGoofy said:


> It is our last day here at OKW.


 
.  


> I am sad to leave but I know it will be less than 6 months until we return.



Well let's change that to a !!!!

Lucky you.  Happy that you've loved the OKW balcony.  

And you're going to love BCV.  I was going to say well it might not be all that warm for SAB but who cares - they're children!    They'll be in and so would I!    And it's such a great resort just to hang out - and you seem to do that well.


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> Are you ensured with Geico?  Maybe it was the insurance protection lizard.
> 
> Safe travels.



Could be.  Better than a farm landing on the truck.  



lisaviolet said:


> :
> And you're going to love BCV.  I was going to say well it might not be all that warm for SAB but who cares - they're children!    They'll be in and so would I!    And it's such a great resort just to hang out - and you seem to do that well.



And, I'll be in the water as I'm just a big kid as well.


----------



## AirGoofy

We made it home safely from the most magical place in the world.  We made great time (12.5 hours) and had almost no traffic.  It seems that the 1:30 PM departure time worked well as we missed most of the Atlanta traffic and still made it home by 1:00 AM.  (There is a time zone change in there for those who think I have run out of fingers to count on. )  

Today will be spent unpacking and laundry, but we'll have to take time out to celebrate DW's 29th birthday.  Happy Birthday honey.

Mods, please keep this thread open and I will add the 2014 Trip Reports.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, a final cost analysis and TiW vs DDP comparision.  

We were there 6 nights.  Thus, the DDP would cost $1103.58.  If we averaged a $15 tip per meal * 6 = $90 then the final amount would be $1193.58.  

We spent $1362.28 on meals, snacks, and alcohol at WDW this last trip, which includes the $100 cost of the TiW card.  We had 7 TS meals.  The discount total from the TiW card (20% per meal) was $164.35.  

So, the initial obvious comparison is that the DDP at (rounding) $1200 is better than $1375, so I spent $175 more with the TiW card.  

But, on a closer analysis, we had 7 TS meals, which means I would have had to purchase another TS meal OOP.  Let's go with the cheapest of TS for a family of four, say $75 including tip, and that comparision would now be $1275 vs $1375, so a $100 savings using the DDP.

Then, the final analysis is that our trip includes meals at CRT and Fulton's Crab House, which would have been two TS credits each.  And, we ate at Shula's which is not covered by the DDP.  And, we shared appetizers and/or desserts, depending on the meal.  And, I had at least one beer at every meal and DW and some alcohol drinks as well.  And, we had the Character apples not covered by the DDP.

In conclusion, we spent $100 more to eat and drink where and how we wanted.  As much as a Disney vacation costs, $100 is relatively minor.  Plus, we will have another two trips with the TiW card which may mathmatically work out better for us.


----------



## declansdad

Interesting comparison.  If we ever have DVC I will have to remember this.


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> Interesting comparison.  If we ever have DVC I will have to remember this.



Well, you don't just have to have DVC.  The TiW card is $25 cheaper for members.  I think the room discount vs full price w/ DP is something to consider.  Do you all get any special discount like folks from England?


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> Well, you don't just have to have DVC.  The TiW card is $25 cheaper for members.  I think the room discount vs full price w/ DP is something to consider.  Do you all get any special discount like folks from England?



I didn't realize that, thought it was just a DVC thing.  And know we get very few discounts like the Brits.


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> I didn't realize that, thought it was just a DVC thing.  And know we get very few discounts like the Brits.



 I think it is $125 for non DVC, non AP, non Fl residents.  If you get a 30% or 40% off room code, then it may be worth it.  DVC is kinda like discounted pre-paid hotel rooms.  

We did DDP several times before we were DVC.  It initially included gratuity as well, which was a better deal.  As we continued, it just didn't seem like as good of a deal.  Plus, my 11 year old is charged Disney adult plan price but doesn't eat that much.


----------



## that's nice

Great pics Norm. Thanks for sharing your trip with us!

I'm pretty sure you need an AP, be a DVC member, or be a Florida resident to get a TIW card. I've had the card 2 times and it pays for itself the first trip and the second trip is money in the bank. If you are staying at a deluxe taking a 30% off then getting the card will work out much better than using the DDP. Even at values you can use the TIW card at the food courts since there is no TS restaurants.


----------



## AirGoofy

that's nice said:


> Great pics Norm. Thanks for sharing your trip with us!
> 
> I'm pretty sure you need an AP, be a DVC member, or be a Florida resident to get a TIW card. I've had the card 2 times and it pays for itself the first trip and the second trip is money in the bank. If you are staying at a deluxe taking a 30% off then getting the card will work out much better than using the DDP. Even at values you can use the TIW card at the food courts since there is no TS restaurants.



Thanks for following me and info on TiW.  I'm looking forward to the next trips I can get out of it.


----------



## AirGoofy




----------



## AirGoofy

Time to get the Live! Trip report ready again.  

We are leaving Saturday for BCV, and changed some of the plans.

Sun - Resort - Cape May Breakfast @ 8:45 AM; Boardwalk Pizza 
Mon - Resort - Beaches N Cream @ 5:50 PM
Tues - Epcot - Akershus @ 8:20 AM & Via Napoli @ 4:30 PM
Wed - WHW; ESPN late lunch 
Thurs - Resort - Cape May @ 6:35 PM
Fri - Resort - EoS/ Apple

This will be our first trip with the MB and FP+.  I selected Soarin, Living with the Land, and Turtle Talk with Crush starting around noon.  I'm hoping that permits me the time to get Test Track and Mission Space in the morning, Figment and the other rides near the land and seas before the FP, and then be done to walk over for dinner at Via Napoli.  After that, it is time to drink some Spiced Rum Dole Whips and enjoy the World Showcase.  I'll include my thoughts on FP+ as well.


----------



## declansdad

Have fun stormin' the Castle!


----------



## AirGoofy

Good news - we made it to Disney World.

Bad news - I dropped and busted my phone.

So, there won't be many live pictures on this report, and I will have to add them later.  But, I was able to upload one before the incident.

 

Both dds at the Okahumpka Florida Turnpike stop.


----------



## AirGoofy

We made it to the BCV around 7:00 AM.  12 hour car ride, including the time change.  We drove DW's new Camry and only stopped twice for gas driving down, and once was only at 1/4 tank.  We killed it in gas money.

It is a beautiful morning on the beach.  I like the background in this picture as well.

 

Trying to walk and get out those all night driving legs.  She sits down.

 

Animatronic venomous duck?



Home Resort at Boardwalk.



I do get up early enough to see the sunrise most mornings, but it is not quite as beautiful as it goes across the beach.


----------



## AirGoofy

After check in, we had a 8:45 reservation at Cape May.  We enjoyed the quiet of the resort morning and doing some people watching.  It is our first time at the Beach Club, and I'm not sure the other tourists know how to respond to Kentuckians.  There was a mom with 3 boys, I'm guessing 15, 10, & 5, all wearing golf shirts with the collars turned up.  She was not smiling as the four of us walked past her this morning.  Maybe they were from Wisconsin.  

So, we got into Cape May about 30 minutes early.  As usual, the breakfast was great.  There was a new mushroom and spinach frittata which was excellent.  They need to work on the biscuits and gravy though.  Here are some pictures.

With Minnie.

 

With Goofy.

 

With Donald.

 

After a great breakfast, we went to change clothes for a morning swim.  That is when I dropped and busted my phone.  So, I'm not sure how many more pictures I will get from it.  I have my camera, but will have to wait until I get home to upload them to the computer before I can post them.


----------



## dvc at last !

Looking forward to more at WDW - sorry about the phone.
Enjoy the vaca !


----------



## AirGoofy

So, as we are sitting poolside, not even 10:00 AM, something happens that I've never seen before.  I know that people are not supposed to hold chairs by putting towels on them.  However, for my party of four, I will usually hold two chairs with my crocs and towels.  Usually, one of the four of us is seated there, although, there are time when we are not.  

But, other guests were walking through and picking up people's shoes, bags, towels, etc and just throwing them out of the seat into the walkway or end of the row.  This happened several times.   Has anyone ever seen anything like this?  And, they even threw the resort towels on the ground, almost saying, where is the help to come get these!  Servants.  Peasants.  

So, we moved over to the yacht side and didn't see any of that behavior.  Anyway, after that stuff and my phone breaking, I received some .  The text message came in that the room was ready.  So, to work out some of my frustration, I unloaded the car to calm down.  The beer is chilling.


----------



## declansdad

Sounds like the beer may be chilled.  Sorry about the phone.


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Looking forward to more at WDW - sorry about the phone.
> Enjoy the vaca !



Thanks.



declansdad said:


> Sounds like the beer may be chilled.  Sorry about the phone.



Thanks.

I took some first aid tape, taped up the cracked screen corner, and it is working fine.  A few beers helped it work even better.


----------



## AirGoofy

My first time at BCV and SAB.  The water slide is really cool, and the CM said tallest at WDW resort hotels.  It has a high climb, long gradual slide, then smooth corkscrews into to sand bottom pool.  I like it, but it is a little too slow for me.  I was faster at BWV clown mouth slide.  The one thing I really didn't like about the BCV slide was the walk outside the pool to get there.  I imagine that burns a lot of feet.

 

I had never tried a sand bottom pool, and it was fun.  The lazy river is small, but really cool.  The amount of current in such a small area was a great design.


----------



## AirGoofy

After a long day at the pool, we showered, rested, and cleaned up for dinner.  The ESPN Club was cheaper than breakfast.  I like bar food.

 

DW thought she could out drink me.  She lost, but I am reminded why I married her.    Yuengling Lager pitcher for two.

]

After ice cream and seashore suites, we took a boat ride around the lake.  

]

I know we all like the parks, but there is just so much fun at the resorts.  That is part of the magic.  I think it's close to campfire sing a long time on the beach, followed by a movie.   Tonite is the Little Mermaid.  My bunch are opting out of the campfire.  We may return for the movie or a night swim.


----------



## AirGoofy

My first thoughts on My Magic Bands.  I knew I would not be happy wearing one on my wrist, as I rarely wear watches or even long sleeve shirts.  It is just my thing.  So, I did manage to wear it most of the day, it wasn't pleasant.  

As for convenience, it certainly isn't saving me much as I still have to carry my ID, DVC Card, and TiW card.  

I am hopeful that I will like the benefit when I get to the park, and not have to walk to the attraction to get the legacy FP.  Plus, already having set times for FP+ works well with my touring plans.  What doesn't work so well is only having 3 FP+, especially in Epcot with the tiered system.  Normally, I could ride Soarin, get a FP, and then get another FP.  We usually could ride test track twice in the same day.  It was a lot of walking back and across FW, but worth it.   There are rumors the FP+ allotments will be increased, which would certainly make me more happy.  

That may be all for this evening.  My phone doesn't take great pictures in the dark.  Good night all and thanks for reading along.  More tomorrow ........


----------



## dvc at last !

Love the ESPN beverage pic!  ESPN food is good - I agree not over priced !

BCV sand bottom pools at SAB are great, but I dislike walking so far to use the slide.

Your family is beautiful - enjoy  !


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Love the ESPN beverage pic!  ESPN food is good - I agree not over priced !
> 
> BCV sand bottom pools at SAB are great, but I dislike walking so far to use the slide.
> 
> Your family is beautiful - enjoy  !



Thanks.


----------



## AirGoofy

A great happy Monday morning to everyone.  Even Mondays at WDW are magical.

Out walking while the rest of the family is asleep this morning.  Here is a view from the sidewalk.

 

That is spaceship Earth.  I am not the best photographer and I don't have a great camera, but I try to find pictures that I don't see other places.

My other first thoughts this morning are on the room size.  As some of you know, we sold our BLT contract and just now have the BWV points.  SO, we are back to a studio room as opposed to the 1 BR. The one thing I miss immediately is the larger balcony.  However, since I still had to make morning coffee where everyone was sleeping, it isn't all that great a loss.   I think we are just happy in the studios.  I'll ask the dds, as they may not be as happy sleeping on the sleeper sofa together as one of them had the sleeper chair the last time.


----------



## declansdad

Glad you got the phone fixed.  What's a live trip report without pictures? 

Enjoy the day.


----------



## AirGoofy

Spent the morning at the quiet pool.

 

Well, it's not morning now.  I brought Landshark beer with me and have been enjoying those.  Only problem is our room is on the 2nd floor and I have to ride up the elevator for refills.  I thought about having 12 year old dd bring me refills, but DW nixed that.


----------



## declansdad

You need the Big Gulp cup.


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> You need the Big Gulp cup.





I'd either drink way faster, or have to get one the that keeps the beer real cold.


----------



## AirGoofy

I sent the dds up to shower and rest and watch tv to not get too much sun.  I followed, and then DW.  When DW came up to the room, she said that I am not allowed to leave her poolside anymore as a guy asked her out to dinner tonite.  I asked her if she was trading up.  

Now that we are all cleaned up, we are heading to Beaches n Cream for dinner.

 

I made an ADR (thanks to Aaron) as it is a small restaurant.  I don't know if we will do a Kitchen Sink or not, but I know dessert will be involved.


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad you fixed your phone.  Enjoy following along on your trips.


----------



## AirGoofy

franandaj said:


> I'm glad you fixed your phone.  Enjoy following along on your trips.



Thanks.  Glad to have you along again.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, we get to Beaches n Cream a little early, and you can only check in 15 minutes before your reservation.  Once inside, you see why.  There are only a few booths and a dozen table tops.  There is open seating at the counter.  So, to kill a few minutes, we walked over to the yacht club.   Love the theming of the Yacht Club.  The folks are a lot more formal there - guests included.  We saw people wearing formal wear.  Even on their beach, there was someone in a long sleeve shirt, dress pants, holding dress shoes in their hands.  It is a small world after all.


----------



## AirGoofy

Back over to Beaches n Cream.  This would be another first restaurant for us.  It was definitely worth it.  Low prices.  Good food.  Great ice cream desserts.   I had their pastrami sandwich.  It didn't last long enough for a picture.  The dds had hamburger and hotdogs, and DW had a bacon cheeseburger.   Some desserts.  The No Way Jose.

I thought about the kitchen sink - their megaton multi-ice cream scoop dessert with a whole can of whip cream.  But, the dds weren't up for the challenge.  And, we saw someone else with it, and their children were making faces at the ice cream - probably the coffee flavor.  So, we passed on it this time, but I'll be back.  The total cost of the meal was around $60, with the TiW discount.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, with our bellies full, we walked over to the Boardwalk for some evening entertainment.



I think there are only two performers on week nights.  Maybe not.

 

I also saw another first tonight.  It looked like someone was married, and the wedding couple and friends were walking down the Boardwalk in tuxedos and personal photographer follows to take pictures.  I can only imagine the cost of a wedding at WDW - tickets, rooms, clothes, flowers, friends, photos, transportation, etc.

And, while I had seen a wedding party before, this was the first one I saw where all the men were smoking cigars while walking up and down the Boardwalk.  I guess if you drop enough coin at WDW, then you can just make up whatever rules you want.  I guess everything is for sale for enough money.


----------



## AirGoofy

A stroll back over to the Beach Club to charge up the phone for tomorrow and enjoy a night swim.  That is all the posts for tonight.  Good night and I'll post from Epcot tomorrow.


----------



## theduck619

Very jealous, BW and BC are on our bucket lists of places to stay.  Thanks for sharing, I enjoy following along


----------



## AirGoofy

Happy Tuesday morning from the International Gateway.  UK may have lost the basketball game, but we will still celebrate today.



Morning breakfast at Akershus with princesses.

 

The CM said there is a 5 hour wait for frozen characters.  It is supposed to rain today as well.  We are not waiting.  Not sure if FP+ available for that.


----------



## declansdad

Pool and eat......pool and eat.


Sounds like a well planned vacation.


----------



## AirGoofy

Princess Storybook Breakfast at Akershus.

Belle.

 

Aurora.



Jasmine.



Jasmine and the Beast?  How did that get there.



Snow White



Ariel


----------



## disney212

Looks like you are having a great time! Love the pictures.


----------



## declansdad

Nice picture of Jasmine!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looks like you guys are really suffering.  You probably need more ice cream.



AirGoofy said:


> The CM said there is a 5 hour wait for frozen characters.  It is supposed to rain today as well.  We are not waiting.  Not sure if FP+ available for that.


----------



## AirGoofy

Still just amazed with the wait for the frozen characters.  We were in with EMH, and the line wrapped around Norway. A 5 hour wait before the park opens?  I also saw families running past us to get there.  Even as a commando, I never ran.

Onto Test Track.  It was a 40 minute wait, so we did single rider line.  We got to ride in two different cars in pairs.



Onto Mission Space.  Buzz Lightyear Topiary in front.  Orange side.

 

Onto Ellen's Universe of Energy.

 

No rain yet and touring plans working thus far.


----------



## AirGoofy

theduck619 said:


> Very jealous, BW and BC are on our bucket lists of places to stay.  Thanks for sharing, I enjoy following along



Thanks for following along.  You'll make it one day - all 8 of ya.



declansdad said:


> Pool and eat......pool and eat.
> Sounds like a well planned vacation.



The Disney resorts are amazing.  Too many miss them in a rush for the parks.



disney212 said:


> Looks like you are having a great time! Love the pictures.



Thanks.



declansdad said:


> Nice picture of Jasmine!



I wondered who would catch that.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like you guys are really suffering.  You probably need more ice cream.



Spiced Rum Dole Whip is the plan for today.


----------



## AirGoofy

It started raining.  Drizzle.  We went to the character spot.  We had rain jackets and ponchos.

Mickey.



Goofy.

 

Minnie.

 

We used the MB for photopass with the whole family.  One of these could be our Christmas cards this year.


----------



## franandaj

That's insane about the 5 hour wait for the Frozen characters!  Makes the 3 hour wait at Disneyland seem like a piece of cake!


----------



## AirGoofy

Over to Figment.



FP+ in the Living with the Land.

 

The other one.

 

A quick snack at the Seasons.

 

Time for FP+ at Soarin.  Touring plans in check.  It is now 12:50 PM.


----------



## mm1971

Looks like you guys are having a great vacation.  I'm a little jealous, but will be there soon enough.


----------



## AirGoofy

Soarin has a 60 minute wait.  Glad for FP+.



Right up the stairs into the Circle of Life with no wait.


 

Nemo and friends with no wait.


 

FP+ for Turtle Talk with Crush.  This one was pointless, as we just ended up in the same queue with everyone else with a 15 minute wait. Time is now 2:15 PM and not yet open to be seated.


----------



## AirGoofy

franandaj said:


> That's insane about the 5 hour wait for the Frozen characters!  Makes the 3 hour wait at Disneyland seem like a piece of cake!



3 hours is crazy long as well.  The longest we did was 60 minute for Rapunzel, and I thought that was too long.  We ate while we were in line that made it a little better.  I can't imagine doing that with young children.



mm1971 said:


> Looks like you guys are having a great vacation.  I'm a little jealous, but will be there soon enough.



Yes, we'll see you in October.  You did get to drink a lot of rum on your last trip.


----------



## cj9200

AirGoofy said:


> After a long day at the pool, we showered, rested, and cleaned up for dinner.  The ESPN Club was cheaper than breakfast.  I like bar food...
> 
> I know we all like the parks, but there is just so much fun at the resorts.  That is part of the magic.  I think it's close to campfire sing a long time on the beach, followed by a movie.   Tonite is the Little Mermaid.  My bunch are opting out of the campfire.  We may return for the movie or a night swim.



Have you picked out the bar stools we are going to fall off of on the october trip?

Agree with just enjoying the resort is part of the fun.  Spent many a relaxing day by the pool and otherwise taking advantage of the resort's amenities. 



AirGoofy said:


> My first thoughts on My Magic Bands.  I knew I would not be happy wearing one on my wrist, as I rarely wear watches or even long sleeve shirts.  It is just my thing.  So, I did manage to wear it most of the day, it wasn't pleasant.



Mine lasted about 15 minutes on my wrist before I took it off.  Most of the time it was strapped to the camera bag.  Easier to lose I know, but I was not going to wear it.


----------



## AirGoofy

After Crush, we went to get our Disney Chase picture.  And we found Pluto, the character my youngest wanted to see.



Then, we started to get our drink on.  Spiced rum dole whip and coconut rum dole whip.  The coconut rum was better.  The dds had a lemonade.

 

I have been wanting to try a cronut.  It is a croissant that is deep fried like a donut.  Google it and check out the sale prices in New York.  They were very good, although, I preferred the Dole Whip.

 

Back to drinking.

 

The lemon Grey Goose slush.  I am feeling really good.


----------



## AirGoofy

cj9200 said:


> Have you picked out the bar stools we are going to fall off of on the october trip?
> 
> Mine lasted about 15 minutes on my wrist before I took it off.  Most of the time it was strapped to the camera bag.  Easier to lose I know, but I was not going to wear it.



There are just so many.  I've kept the MB on because I have to keep up with my children.  No way I can add something else.


----------



## budamacdvcr

Glad you are having a great time Norm. Great pics and just love the Yuengling for two pic  Agreee that the coconut rum dole whip was the better of the two compared to the dark rum. WTH with the towel and shoe tossing at the pool  DW or DD would go ballistic. Again glad you are having a great time and the Jasmine pic is classic - sorry about UK but nice run.


----------



## AirGoofy

As you can guess from the ponchos, the sky opened and it started pouring rain.  So, we ducked into France to watch the movie.

 

 

Then, onto Via Napoli for the best pizza. Margherita and Pepperoni extra large.  Might be the cheapest meal at all of WDW and really good.  The phone battery is running low and it is close to 5:00 PM.  Thus may be my last post until tomorrow morning.


----------



## declansdad

Grey Goose Slushie.....one of my favourites!!


----------



## AirGoofy

budamacdvcr said:


> Glad you are having a great time Norm. Great pics and just love the Yuengling for two pic  Agreee that the coconut rum dole whip was the better of the two compared to the dark rum. WTH with the towel and shoe tossing at the pool  DW or DD would go ballistic. Again glad you are having a great time and the Jasmine pic is classic - sorry about UK but nice run.



Thanks.  We are going back to SAB tomorrow or Thursday.  Hopefully, there will be new guests and new behavior.  



declansdad said:


> Grey Goose Slushie.....one of my favourites!!


----------



## AirGoofy

After pizza, the rain has stopped and the sun is back out.  We walk over Germany for karamel popcorn and a chocolate, caramel apple.

 

Then, over for the pair of boatrides.  Norway.
 

The Three Cabelleros.

 

No wait times.  The best


----------



## AirGoofy

We needed to go up to the front of the park and claim our free Disney Visa picture.  Along the way, we had another no wait photo opportunity with Duffy, Mickey's teddy bear.



The topiaries are terrific.















 

And, we rode SpaceShip Earth.



I actually saw a woman get her fingers stuck in the door and they had to do a ride emergency shut down.  I guess those doors do close hard after all.  Fortunately, she was ok and continued on with the ride without medical assistance.


----------



## AirGoofy

We didn't spend as much time in the World Showcase because of all the rain.  But, I captured some topiaries throughout the day that i had not seen before, and will just post them in whatever order they uploaded on the phone.  See above.


----------



## AirGoofy

We stopped at the IG and picked up the pictures we had shipped there this morning from Akershus.  It was close to firework time, so we just went back to the Beach Club to soak in the hot tub and watch fireworks.  Unfortunately, you can't see the fireworks all to well from the hot tub, but it was a different way to end the day.

I also had another first this trip - Minnie hugged me and gave me a kiss in our earlier photo opp with her and Pluto.  It happened so fast that there is no photo evidence.  Just don't tell my wife.    

Another great day at Epcot closes.  Since we left early, I can only claim 12+ hours in the park today as opposed to the 13 it was open.  I hope I don't lose my commando card for that.  

We threw in a change of plans tomorrow.  The weather may be cool, so we may go to DTD for some shopping, still to WHW, but we added a Kona dinner ADR, and plan to end the day at TOTWL watching Wishes.  I might be able to add a DisDad meet up with this trip if the plan comes together.


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning all.  Up early for my morning coffee.  I left the family sleeping in the room and walked down to the sitting area at the BCV.  It was really quiet, and then right at 7:00 AM, the music was on and workers appeared.  

It looks like clear skies today.  Time to go back upstairs and get some more coffee.


----------



## AirGoofy

The family slept in late this morning, which is fine on vacation.  We are heading to DTD.  The Beach Club club car.

 

DTD.

 

Quad-tweedledees.

 

It is in the high 60s with lots of sunshine.


----------



## AirGoofy

We did some shopping.  Tic toc croc.

 

I bought some pins.

 

Oldest got really long earrings.

 

Earl of Sandwich for lunch.

 

I had the pastrami Reuben.  Yum.


----------



## AirGoofy

Pin traders in DTD had been stripped to make room for Magic Band sales.  Disney plans to make more money on MB and accessories over pins.  The pin wall in World of Disney is gone in favor of vinylmation.  I guess the metal in pins is too expensive.  I did get a cool 2014 Dopey and Winter Soldier Captain America.


----------



## AirGoofy

Sitting on the bus to Boardwalk/BCYC/S&D from DTD. Even had a driver change. This has to be the longest route. We will probably miss WHW.  And, a stop at Typhoon Lagoon as well.  

The time is 1:33 PM.  The temp is 69 degrees.


----------



## AirGoofy

We made it to WHW.  Cracker Jack dessert goes great after EoS lunch.

 

The opening activity was for all the children - follow the leader with surf boards.

 

They both won pins.

 

DW made the game and is on the big screen.

 

The count made it up to five.  We got to play spouse trivia.  DW got my two questions correct & I missed her questions.  She was asked what my favorite transportation mode and what I watch on tv.  I was asked where my wife would spend her time and who she would take on dream vacation.  Hopefully, we'll still be married by the next trip.

 

And a new hat.  New style as well.


----------



## declansdad

Looks like a beautiful day!


----------



## AirGoofy

The time is 3:40 PM.  The temp is 73.


----------



## AirGoofy

Back to the quiet pool for a short swim before dinner reservations.  Tonite is Kona Cafe, followed by Wishes from TOTWL @ BLT.  I'm planning a lapu lapu for dinner.  I think the temps are supposed to warm a bit more tomorrow, but not all that much.  We'll get over to SAB tomorrow afternoon.  I have enjoyed the Spring Break weather.  It is much warmer than home, but cooler than those much hotter days in October.


----------



## AirGoofy

All cleaned up and time for dinner.  Made our first mistake of the trip.  We are going to Kona for dinner.  So, we take the MK bus followed by boat to Poly.  The bus is packed and there were no Disdads aboard, so DW and my two dds stood while men and teenage boys playing flappy birds were seated.  It is a different crowd at the BCV.  DW was right.  We should have boated or walked to DHS and bus to Poly.  I just wanted to go under the water bridge and open boat to Poly over the lagoon.

Bungalows at the Poly.  Captain Cooks closed with construction as well.

 

Checking in at Kona.

 

I am ready to get my drink on.  Lapu Lapu - a drink so nice they named it twice.

 

Kona press pot.


----------



## AirGoofy




----------



## dvczerfs

the sites home page...... scroll down for dvc trip reports.....looking for a beach club stay and who is on the first page????????? NORM!!!!!   I have to go back and start reading. have a good trip!


----------



## AirGoofy

dvczerfs said:


> the sites home page...... scroll down for dvc trip reports.....looking for a beach club stay and who is on the first page????????? NORM!!!!!   I have to go back and start reading. have a good trip!



Thanks Dave.  I've been stacking multiple trips in the same report.  BCV starts on page 18.


----------



## AirGoofy

I had the Lava Roll.  Sorry, forgot the picture.  It was spicey yum.  Youngest dd had the steak.  I ate some as well and it was great. 

Kona press pot and chocolate torte for dessert.  An awesome meal.


----------



## AirGoofy

A great meal at Kona.  We started at 7:30 PM and were finished at 9:00 PM.  All of the flavors are so good. 

Heading over to BLT TOTWL for Wishes.  I managed to catch the EWP from the monorail, but couldn't get a picture as it was too dark.


----------



## that's nice

Looks like a great day Norm!

I've wanted to eat dinner at Kona for a while but can never fit it in. Nice pressed pot!


----------



## AirGoofy

that's nice said:


> Looks like a great day Norm!
> 
> I've wanted to eat dinner at Kona for a while but can never fit it in. Nice pressed pot!



Thanks.  We last ate dinner there in 2006 or 2007.  It's difficult to fit everything in at WDW.


----------



## AirGoofy

Enjoyed Wishes, and even found time to meet up with some Disdads at TOTWL.



Thanks to my family, Adam, & Mike for the time.  Thanks Adam for the beer.

Goodnight from the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## theduck619

AirGoofy said:


> We stopped at the IG and picked up the pictures we had shipped there this morning from Akershus.  It was close to firework time, so we just went back to the Beach Club to soak in the hot tub and watch fireworks.  Unfortunately, you can't see the fireworks all to well from the hot tub, but it was a different way to end the day.  I also had another first this trip - Minnie hugged me and gave me a kiss in our earlier photo opp with her and Pluto.  It happened so fast that there is no photo evidence.  Just don't tell my wife.      Another great day at Epcot closes.  Since we left early, I can only claim 12+ hours in the park today as opposed to the 13 it was open.  I hope I don't lose my commando card for that.  We threw in a change of plans tomorrow.  The weather may be cool, so we may go to DTD for some shopping, still to WHW, but we added a Kona dinner ADR, and plan to end the day at TOTWL watching Wishes.  I might be able to add a DisDad meet up with this trip if the plan comes together.



I can never get enough of Epcot!



AirGoofy said:


> Pin traders in DTD had been stripped to make room for Magic Band sales.  Disney plans to make more money on MB and accessories over pins.  The pin wall in World of Disney is gone in favor of vinylmation.  I guess the metal in pins is too expensive.  I did get a cool 2014 Dopey and Winter Soldier Captain America.



Sweet Capt. America pin



AirGoofy said:


> Sitting on the bus to Boardwalk/BCYC/S&D from DTD. Even had a driver change. This has to be the longest route. We will probably miss WHW.  And, a stop at Typhoon Lagoon as well.    The time is 1:33 PM.  The temp is 69 degrees.



Tell me more about these WHH events?


----------



## AirGoofy

theduck619 said:


> Tell me more about these WHH events?



It's "information" as opposed to a "sales presentation" about DVC.  I think that is the legalese that goes into it.  It is free to members at the Atlantic City Music Hall and an hour long game show type format.  I have seen them to the jeopardy and minute to win it games.  I like this minute to win it better.  You get free pins for participating or answering questions, name draws for prizes, and a free snack, lemonade, and hat for everyone.  I'm not sure if non-members can get in with a member, but am happy to ask.


----------



## AirGoofy

It is almost 9:00 AM and 61 degrees here, but supposed to get to the mid 70s this afternoon.  Everyone finally woke-up.  The plans today are to enjoy SAB and have dinner tonite at Cape May.  I have a few beers left to drink today as well.


----------



## budamacdvcr

Good morning Norm! Thanks the report, helping get through a lousy week. Enjoy SAB and have a couple of cold ones for me too.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> Enjoyed Wishes, and even found time to meet up with some Disdads at TOTWL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to my family, Adam, & Mike for the time.  Thanks Adam for the beer.
> 
> Goodnight from the Magic Kingdom.




You guys meet in an abandoned part of the park?


----------



## AirGoofy

The time is 11:00 AM.  The temp is 74.  We've been at SAB for an hour now, and the temp increased 5 degrees.

 

I went up to get a beer and the dds started playing in the sand.  SAB really is the best overall pool, when you add up the slide, sand, and lazy river.


----------



## AirGoofy

budamacdvcr said:


> Good morning Norm! Thanks the report, helping get through a lousy week. Enjoy SAB and have a couple of cold ones for me too.



Already started drinking.  Yup, I'm a pirate.  Team Sparrow rules.



declansdad said:


> You guys meet in an abandoned part of the park?



TOTWL terrace after Wishes.  It was not too crowded initially, and then empties afterward.  We went in the lounge afterwards for a beer.


----------



## AirGoofy

Beer #2.

Youngest dd finished the sandcastle and wanted me to take a picture of it.  I don't know how much to worry about her architectural skills.  She did show me the bridge she built, which may work for our DOT. 

 

Then, tired from all the work, they rested on the sand bottom pool.

 

Disney may want to think about a new reality show called 'Chair Wars'.  They are in action again today, dragging and re-positioning chairs.  I didn't see any personal belongings thrown onto the ground today, but this is the most chair wars activity at any resort.  And, it isn't that crowded.  Maybe it is just a Spring Break thing, since we usually go in October.


----------



## that's nice

AirGoofy said:


> I went up to get a beer and the dds started playing in the sand.  SAB really is the best overall pool, when you add up the slide, sand, and lazy river.


We are hoping to stay at BCV next August for a week. I just might have to walk the reservation to get it.


----------



## AirGoofy

that's nice said:


> We are hoping to stay at BCV next August for a week. I just might have to walk the reservation to get it.



You should be ok for August.  It seems like April to Sept is easier to get for DVC resorts, which is why we were able to get BCV.   October to March is more difficult, with the start of F&W, lower points, cold weather, and holidays.  

The only DVC resort at WDW left for me to stay is VGF, and the April time frame is the 2nd highest points time.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

AirGoofy said:


> Youngest dd finished the sandcastle and wanted me to take a picture of it.  I don't know how much to worry about her architectural skills.  She did show me the bridge she built, which may work for our DOT.



Sand does make for good structural material.



AirGoofy said:


> Disney may want to think about a new reality show called 'Chair Wars'.  They are in action again today, dragging and re-positioning chairs.  I didn't see any personal belongings thrown onto the ground today, but this is the most chair wars activity at any resort.  And, it isn't that crowded.  Maybe it is just a Spring Break thing, since we usually go in October.



I think we'd all watch that.


----------



## AirGoofy

Burgers, beers, & Mai tai pool side.  Time for pool games.

 

On the 'Chair Wars' show, just had a major move.  One lady has been patrolling a cluster of chairs in the sun, as well as a table & chairs  in the shade.  She had been moving most of the chairs in the sun.  A new family has appeared, took one chair, threw the towel on the stairs, moved two chairs into the next row, and went to get in the pool.  The first lady is eating lunch at the table & chairs in the shade, and her teen granddaughter has joined her to share the news of 'Chair Wars'.  What can possibly go wrong trying to hold 10 chairs for 5 people in two different locations?


----------



## AirGoofy

Time for some shade.

The view laying down.

 

The view forward.

 

What a beautiful day.


----------



## AirGoofy

Pool games are over.  Both dds won beads without having to go Mardi Gras style.

 

Youngest dd has some balloon animal she won on her head.


----------



## theduck619

AirGoofy said:


> Time for some shade.  The view laying down.  The view forward.  What a beautiful day.



Awesome first pic!

The second one blinded me with whatever those white reflective things are, lol


----------



## AirGoofy

I enjoyed several laps around lazy river.  My dds wanted to strike a pose.

 



Hot tub.  There are several hot tubs over here.

 

So, that is it for pool pictures.  Time for ice cream from Beaches n Cream.


----------



## AirGoofy

theduck619 said:


> Awesome first pic!
> 
> The second one blinded me with whatever those white reflective things are, lol



I think those white fluffy things are clouds, and they produce smiles and unicorns.  The gray ones at home only have rain & snow.


----------



## AirGoofy

Last dinner at Cape May.

 

DW & I split a bottle of wine.  And, I ate a ton of crab legs.  Well, not a ton, but I tried to eat my money's worth.  Thankfully, they were not watery this time, but they were overcooked.  Fulton's Crab House still has my vote for best seafood on property.


----------



## AirGoofy

Movie and campfire schedule.  Another fun way to end the day at the Disney resorts.  We will be leaving tomorrow, so I'm going to watch the movie and fireworks from the Beach Club beach for the last time.


----------



## dvc at last !

I love seeing your pics.  I do love, love love SAB also.  Looks like your daughters did well at the pool trivia.  Enjoy the movie at the beach.     
Tomorrow will be a sad day, but great memories  !


----------



## dvc at last !

Enjoyed the chair wars stories  !


----------



## dvc at last !

We have never been to Kona, but love 'Ohana for dinner  !


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> I love seeing your pics.  I do love, love love SAB also.  Looks like your daughters did well at the pool trivia.  Enjoy the movie at the beach.
> Tomorrow will be a sad day, but great memories  !





dvc at last ! said:


> Enjoyed the chair wars stories  !





dvc at last ! said:


> We have never been to Kona, but love 'Ohana for dinner  !



Thanks.  I can be a people watcher at times.  We like Ohana, but I think I enjoyed Kona more this visit.  There were so many great, extreme flavors in the sushi and coffee.


----------



## that's nice

Last day already? Where did the time go?

We've had some great meals at Cape May sorry the crab legs weren't up to par.


----------



## theduck619

AirGoofy said:


> Last dinner at Cape May.  DW & I split a bottle of wine.  And, I ate a ton of crab legs.  Well, not a ton, but I tried to eat my money's worth.  Thankfully, they were not watery this time, but they were overcooked.  Fulton's Crab House still has my vote for best seafood on property.



Is it a buffet or just all you can eat crab legs?




AirGoofy said:


> Movie and campfire schedule.  Another fun way to end the day at the Disney resorts.  We will be leaving tomorrow, so I'm going to watch the movie and fireworks from the Beach Club beach for the last time.



I have always loved the little extras at Disney.  When you take advantage of these, I think it adds a little extra magic!


----------



## AirGoofy

that's nice said:


> Last day already? Where did the time go?
> 
> We've had some great meals at Cape May sorry the crab legs weren't up to par.



Yes, time just seems to fly by on vacation.  Since we are booked for October, it makes it a little easier.  I remember knocking it on the podcast, but gave it a second chance since everyone else enjoyed it so much.  It's two strikes and out.  We'll still return for character breakfast, just not dinner.  



theduck619 said:


> Is it a buffet or just all you can eat crab legs?
> !



Buffet.  All you can eat everything.  Crab legs, mussels, clams, prime rib, chicken, etc.  I sampled a bit of everything, and then returned for crab legs mostly.  I put a scoop of Mac and cheese on the plate, and shredded crab meat over top when I couldn't remove the crab intact.


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning.  It is Friday, and time to leave.  It is always sad to go, but we'll be back in October at BWV.  That was one of the best things about joint DVC - booking a trip at the 11 month time frame means I can always plan for the next one.This was an extra trip for us.  Going forward, we won't have this many points for a Spring Break trip and will probably look to return to HHi again.  

Everyone else is still asleep right now.  I am just quietly posting from the table while I drink some coffee.  It is peaceful and enjoyable for me to know they had a great trip as well - so many memories.  

The job of packing and loading the car will not be fun, but that is a part of it.  Still not sure where we will get breakfast yet, but I'm sure to post anotherr picture before we return home.


----------



## declansdad

Thanks for the live report and travel safe.


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> Thanks for the live report and travel safe.



Thanks for following along.  I wish we were flying home.  That is a long car ride.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> Thanks for following along.  I wish we were flying home.  That is a long car ride.




Quality time.


----------



## disney212

Have a safe trip back to KY. If it helps at all it is in the upper 70's so you are not coming home to cold temperatures.


----------



## that's nice

Safe travels Norm!


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> Quality time.



Is almost worth the price of airfare.



disney212 said:


> Have a safe trip back to KY. If it helps at all it is in the upper 70's so you are not coming home to cold temperatures.



That is good news.  I was beginning to think Spring bypassed KY this year. 



that's nice said:


> Safe travels Norm!



Thanks.


----------



## AirGoofy

We finally made it out of the room.  Mousekeeping tried to get in twice before 10:00 AM.  We are walking over to the Boardwalk Bakery to get a lobster roll before we get on the road.


----------



## AirGoofy

Boardwalk Bakery.

 

Lobster roll.

 

Way better than the lobster mayonnaise sandwich at Captain's Grille.


----------



## AirGoofy

Goodbye from the Beach Club.


----------



## Wherem I Now

Thanks for taking us along Norm.  I enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## AirGoofy

Wherem I Now said:


> Thanks for taking us along Norm.  I enjoyed your pictures.



Thanks for following along.


----------



## AirGoofy

The car ride home is long.  I drove us out of FL, but was unusually tired.  DW gave me a break at Valdosta, and I was able to get an hour of sleep while she drove.

Before napping, we planned the October trip.  I'll need to do some ADR work next week.   

Sat - Arrive @ BWV - Cape May Breakfast & ESPN Club dinner
Sun - Mass in AM & MNSSHP
Mon - Luna Pool & Beaches n Cream dinner
Tues - DTD AM, Kona dinner & Wishes @ TOTWL
Wed -  WHW & Captain's Grille Dinner
Thurs - DHS & Mama Melrose Fantasmic Package
Fri - Lobster Roll @  Boardwalk Bakery

I still need to review/confirm the theme park hours, as well as attempt to coordinate schedules with DisDads running in the ToT race.


----------



## AirGoofy

We made it home around 2:00 AM.  There was an unusual amount of traffic returning home - car accident on I-75 in Florida, just north of the turnpike, car accident with long delay south of Atlanta, and two of three lanes closed road construction south of Chattanooga.  This started the debate of flying again.  I think this year's budget is locked in, but maybe for 2015.  Still, it truly was a magical vacation.


----------



## theduck619

AirGoofy said:


> We made it home around 2:00 AM.  There was an unusual amount of traffic returning home - car accident on I-75 in Florida, just north of the turnpike, car accident with long delay south of Atlanta, and two of three lanes closed road construction south of Chattanooga.  This started the debate of flying again.  I think this year's budget is locked in, but maybe for 2015.  Still, it truly was a magical vacation.



Glad you made it home safely!  Thanks for the great report and pics.


----------



## AirGoofy

theduck619 said:


> Glad you made it home safely!  Thanks for the great report and pics.



Thanks David.


----------



## declansdad

Welcome home!


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> Welcome home!



Thanks Darcy.


----------



## AirGoofy

Made ADRs this morning.  We will be at the BWV for the October trip.

Sat - Cape May Breakfast @ 9:05 AM & ESPN Club dinner
Sun - Mass @ 9:30 AM, Beaches 'n Cream @ 11:30 AM, MNSSHP
Mon - Kona dinner @ 6:55 PM & Wishes @ BLT TOTWL 
Tues - Epcot, Rose 'n Crown @ 12:00 PM & Via Napoli @ 4:30 PM
Wed -  DTD AM, WHW @ 2:00 PM & Captain's Grille Dinner @ 6:30 PM
Thurs - DHS, Mama Melrose Fantasmic Lunch @ 1:20 PM
Fri - Lobster Roll @ Boardwalk Bakery

I wonder if they will change between now and start of the trip?


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> Pin traders in DTD had been stripped to make room for Magic Band sales.  Disney plans to make more money on MB and accessories over pins.  The pin wall in World of Disney is gone in favor of vinylmation.  I guess the metal in pins is too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a cool 2014 Dopey and Winter Soldier Captain America.



Hey Goofy, I saw your posts on the BW thread and checked out your link. Having a tough time catching up! The posts are great.  I like the cool Captain America pin. 
Also I would have made a comment about Jasmine at Akershus, but this this is a family board.


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Hey Goofy, I saw your posts on the BW thread and checked out your link. Having a tough time catching up! The posts are great.  I like the cool Captain America pin.
> Also I would have made a comment about Jasmine at Akershus, but this this is a family board.



Thanks.  Fortunately, many passed up a comment about that Jasmine picture.


----------



## MaMudduck

Thanks for sharing, love seeing your girls growing up from trip report to trip report.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AirGoofy

MaMudduck said:


> Thanks for sharing, love seeing your girls growing up from trip report to trip report.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks.  I like to think I intentionally thought of that idea - one place to see the trip pictures and watch them get older.  But, it may have just been me being my normal lazy, except when commando touring the parks at WDW, which led to the multiple trip reports in the one thread.


----------



## AirGoofy

Time for the next trip report.


----------



## AirGoofy

Time to continue this LIVE! Trip Report.  We are leaving tomorrow and I need to edit page one.  There were some changes in the itinerary as we are doing the split stay at Boardwalk Villas and Vero Beach Resort.  

Sat - Cape May Breakfast @ 9:05 AM & Captain's Grille Dinner @ 5:30 PM
Sun - Mass @ 9:30 AM, Beaches 'n Cream @ 11:30 AM, MNSSHP
Mon - Kona dinner @ 6:55 PM & Wishes @ BLT TOTWL 
Tues - ESPN Lunch @ 11:30 AM.  Drive to VBR
Wed -  Shutters @ 6:30 PM
Thurs - Sonya's @ 6:10 PM
Fri - Return trip home

I am not fan of the split stay, but hope this one will be different.  The LIVE! pictures may not be as prevalent this time.


----------



## brettcw23

Woohoo! I am in, Norm.
Try not to break any phones or cameras this time. I don;t want my TR viewing of pics impeded by your lack of technical devices!


----------



## that's nice

AirGoofy said:


> Time for the next trip report.



It's alive!!!!! 

Have a great time Norm! I'll be looking forward to the updates.


----------



## AirGoofy

brettcw23 said:


> Woohoo! I am in, Norm.
> Try not to break any phones or cameras this time. I don;t want my TR viewing of pics impeded by your lack of technical devices!





that's nice said:


> It's alive!!!!!
> 
> Have a great time Norm! I'll be looking forward to the updates.



Thanks guys.  DW must be really excited abouthings trip as she came home during lunch yesterday and the bed was covered in clothes.  So, I ended up packing last night.  Not sure what I am going to do today as we probably won't leave until around 7 tonite.


----------



## declansdad

Have a great trip!


----------



## that's nice

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  DW must be really excited abouthings trip as she came home during lunch yesterday and the bed was covered in clothes.  So, I ended up packing last night.  Not sure what I am going to do today as we probably won't leave until around 7 tonite.



I'm sure you'll find something to do.... Next season of The Walking Dead perhaps? LOL


----------



## AirGoofy

We made it.

 

As a reminder, don't text and drive, but taking pictures with your cell phone while driving must be a great idea.  

I didn't do it.  More to follow.


----------



## AirGoofy

Normally, we would check in at BWV.  However, with some traffic and a late arrival, we didn't have much time to spare before our breakfast ADR.  So, we parked and walked over to Cape May at BCV.

 


I tried to get them to move the bus for a picture, but they refused.


----------



## AirGoofy

We have started out most trips with a character meal, but I'm thinking it may be better to try it on another day.  That way, we can take advantage of early check-in/ room readiness.

Minnie and the dds
 

Goofy and the dds

 

DisDad Character Meet-up

 

Philip, thanks for letting me crash breakfast with your family.


----------



## AirGoofy

After breakfast, we head back over to BWV to check in.  The room is not ready, and wouldn't be ready until almost 3:00 PM.  That wasn't a surprise.  Stupid me left the TiW Card at home, so yes, a $50 replacement charge was going to happen.  Thankfully, it was on three trips this year.

So, after checking in, we went to DTD to get the TiW card.  Guess who's on the bus - Philip and his crew.  We chat and exit at DTD.  We split to go our separate ways - me for TiW and the girls and DW for shopping.  

Some pictures.

The characters.

 

The cousins.

 

The ducks.


----------



## AirGoofy

With the new TiW card, 2 hoodies for dds, we grab some waters and slushies for the long bus ride back to BWV.  To make it worse, we are packed and are the last bus stop.  I see one man has occupied a seat and occupied another seat with his backpack so that others could not sit.  In par for the DisDad way, I stood while my DW and dds sit.

Back to the room, we grab our swim gear and head to the Luna Pool.  Yeah, there's a  there.

 

We finally get the text to check into the room.  Well .....

 Magic Bands 2 vs. FAMILY 0 

Just like last year at the Beach Club, we can't open our room door.  Now, I was smart enough this time to not drag all the luggage to the room until I knew it worked.  The CM and Manager were nice enough, explaining that we should have brought our old MBs instead of the new MBs we were mailed. Huh?  

Why Disney can't fix this issue is just so silly.  Finally, we had the MBs adjusted, got in the room, unloaded the car, swam some more, i had a Yuengling draft, DW had a Mai Tai, the dds played pool games, and won some sunglasses.  Now, it is time for a shower and dinner at Captain's Grill.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dinner at Captain Grille.  The dds are bringing out their inner, true KY hillbilly.  They have blown their straw wrappers, squished people, changes the chef menu, tried to order potato with a side of potato as a vegetable.  Thruston and Lovie sitting next to us had a good laugh.  It is their first time in a restaurant, wearing shoes, after a dental appointment.

Some pictures.

The boat ride.

 

The entrance.

 

The Schoffenhoffer Grapefruit beer.  I made it a double.

 

Oldest dd had crab legs and managed to fling a few shells against the wall and some crab in her hair.  Youngest dd used her finger to lick the steak sauce marinade off the plate.  I enjoyed the clam chowder and DW had a steak.  Anyone want to babysit my kids?


----------



## declansdad

Sounds like they are fitting right in.


Great pics!


----------



## AirGoofy

Back over To the Boardwalk for the night entertainment.  Coney Island Chris.

 

Not sure how much more light I will have for pictures, but will add as possible.  We enjoyed a Mickey ice cream sandwich for dessert while watching the show.


----------



## AirGoofy

Guess who gets picked from the crowd to volunteer.  Youngest dd juggle bouncing one ball up to three balls.

 

Then, one helmet on the head and a one holder in each hand.  Get ready to spin.

 

The grand finale was spinning all 3.

 

Two more shows tonite.


----------



## AirGoofy

Carlo the golf club, plate, bottle balancer, sword swallower.

 

Getting ready for movie on Village Green.

 

The Boardwalk just has so much fun going on.


----------



## AirGoofy

We have a standard view,i.e., parking lot view at the end of the hall.  I know some dread this location, but it was convenient to get to the car to get teddy bears for the night.  We met these fellas along the way.

 

And this guy.

 

Good night from the Boardwalk.


----------



## brettcw23

Looked like a good day aside from the MBs. I'm enjoying living at Da World vicariously through you. LOVE the commentary about your girls. Too funny. Hope you all are having fun!


----------



## that's nice

Great updates Norm! Sorry about the MB issue. I wish they would get their info straightened out with these MBs. 

Sorry you left your TIW card home. That stinks.


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning or afternoon.  We got in late last night and the slept to 8:30 AM.  Had a quick cup of coffee and then on to Mass.

Sorry for the mess, but here is a picture of the room #11__.  We are on the 1st floor.  Normally, I wouldn't like first floor rooms.  But, since my knee is still hurting, this makes it easy.

I think of all the DVC studio rooms at WDW, OKW has the largest.  BWV feels like it is big as well.  We haven't tried VGF yet.  As my dds continue to get older, having that bit of extra space is really nice.  This picture is standing between the bathroom sink and kitchenette.



Here is. Better morning picture at the Boardwalk.  This is at the bridge over the entrance.  An easy short walk from the room to the car.  We saw some lizards and ducks this morning.  The temperature is wonderful.



As Catholics, we are still supposed to go to church every Sunday, even on vacation.  We went to Mary, Queen of the Universe for Mass.



Usually, we go on Saturday nights.  I think I liked this better - not having to rush to shower and change on Saturday nights, and drive thru the crazy Sat traffic.  But, we have an 11:30 ADR at Beaches n Cream, so now we are rushing over there.  I think that maybe next time, we can go to Mass on Sunday but without the lunch ADR.


----------



## dvc at last !

Love your reports - I am in   !


----------



## AirGoofy

brettcw23 said:


> Looked like a good day aside from the MBs. I'm enjoying living at Da World vicariously through you. LOVE the commentary about your girls. Too funny. Hope you all are having fun!



Normally, I am used to the shenanigans, and probably taught them most of them.  I also think they were putting on a show for a young married couple with no kids.  However, even when it's a good thing like pizza or beer, the is only so much you can take at one time without taking a break.  



that's nice said:


> Great updates Norm! Sorry about the MB issue. I wish they would get their info straightened out with these MBs.
> 
> Sorry you left your TIW card home. That stinks.



Thanks.  On the cool side of MB, one of the CMs told me that in one of their testing modes, they can scan the band and see the person's info about AP, DVC status, and adding pictures as well.  When I'm tired, I just want the door to open. 



dvc at last ! said:


> Love your reports - I am in   !



Glad to have you along.


----------



## AirGoofy

Another snafu of the driving all night, checking in, staying up late, early morning go is when to charge the phone.  So, I've tried to keep up with it yesterday as best I could, but a late night and early morning meant no phone.  So, only a few more pictures while it is charging.

We caught a boat over to BC/YC with no wait.  It is so cool to time it like that.

 

Then, a nice lunch at Beaches n Cream.  They took my sandwich off the menu, so I settled for a burger.

 

Both dds had ice cream sundaes, and I had a few bites from DW's No Way Jose.  I like ice cream, but it really doesn't like me.  After a little window shopping, we are back to the room to rest a bit more, change into Halloween costumes, and head to the MNSSHP tonight.  More pictures later.


----------



## AirGoofy

Here is the view from our room.  Nice shade tree in front, fountain on right, bridge in middle, guest parking across the bridge.  Short, convenient walk.

 

Funny to watch out here was the traffic.  Since it was game day, cars were lined up trying to get in.  A CM was out with a stop sign directing traffic, cars lined up to entrance, and valets yelling/ running back and forth.  Then, I finally realize what's going on when an upfront valet yells "ESPN's FULL!".  Before I could get the phone and picture, the CM directing  all the other cars and ALL the other cars are GONE.  All were re-directed that quickly.  Those behind the scene Disney action plans are amazing.


----------



## AirGoofy

On the way to MNSSHP.

 

The costumes cover their real horns.


----------



## AirGoofy

Finally, in the MNSSHP.

Mickey.  

 

He talked and did a card trick.  Jack Skellington really gained weight.  The camera adds 100 pounds.

 

Castle shot.

 

Columbia Harbour House dinner upstairs.

 

I like the clam chowder.


----------



## AirGoofy

More from CHH.  Captain Devil Dancer.

 

Younger DD, "My dress reflecting off the wall".
Me, "She's farting fire!"

 

DW face-palm.
Both dds laugh.
Conclusion:  I'm a great dad to be teaching social graces to my daughters.


----------



## dvc at last !

Love your pics - MK looks very crowded.
Your family is beautiful. Love the sparkling dress !
Have fun at MNSSHP !
Some in our party arrive on Wednesday others on Friday -
can hardly wait !


----------



## AirGoofy

Team Sparrow together.....



..... spells beer.

We met up with Jim and his daughter.  We toured the park together.


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Love your pics - MK looks very crowded.
> Your family is beautiful. Love the sparkling dress !
> Have fun at MNSSHP !
> Some in our party arrive on Wednesday others on Friday -
> can hardly wait !



Thanks.  It is way crowded.  Maybe it is a weekend thing.  Maybe it was from the race event.  Either way, I'm crossing Sunday MNSSHP off the plan.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> Team Sparrow together.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... spells beer.
> 
> We met up with Jim and his daughter.  We toured the park together.




Scary costumes Gents.


----------



## that's nice

Nice costume Norm! 

Hope you had a good spot for HalloWishes!


----------



## AirGoofy

that's nice said:


> Nice costume Norm!
> 
> Hope you had a good spot for HalloWishes!



I've worn that shirt now for several MNSSHP.  Classic Team Sparrow effort.  



declansdad said:


> Scary costumes Gents.



Thanks.  I was dressed as a Canadian Darcy.


----------



## AirGoofy

Limited time las night to post the pictures, so maybe semi LIVE report.

At IASW.

 

At Peter Pan.

 

Met up with Jim and his dd.


----------



## AirGoofy

After a couple rounds of candy, some pictures at the Haunted Mansion.

 

and

 

Went to 7DMT, but the line was posted at 60 minutes.  So, we went to ride Winnie the Pooh.  Not sure about their prop selection here.


----------



## AirGoofy

Then, back to 7DMT.  The line is 20 minutes and staggered because of all the activities in the queue.  Then, the loud speaker announcement reminding everyone to move forward.  Huh? Build the queue and then announce to ignore it?  Not gonna happen.  

Went here for the candy corn ice cream.  Figured I would get a picture to remind myself where it was, since only a few places serve the special flavors during the MNSSHP.

 

And the ice cream.

 

Not really all that impressed.  It tasted mostly like vanilla, and the candy corn was a few pieces in the cone.  I was expecting something with candy corn pieces inside it.


----------



## AirGoofy

It was around 8:30 PM.  I really wanted to ride Space Mountain since it is my favorite ride at MK.

 

Then, we decide to get a seat for Hallowishes.  Normally, we sit on the seats at the Tomorrowland bridge.  We followed into the hub.  It was more crowded than usual, but we had not been inside ther before.  The castle back drop for the fireworks was cool.

 

We moved to get a better view and seats for the parade.  Unfortunately, EVERYONE else in the theme park decided to do the same as well.  All our usual spots were gone.  We did manage to get the stairs in front of LTT.  They were not the most comfortable, but it was nice to be able to sit for 30 minutes.  The headless horseman is still really cool.

Captain Jack Sparrow.

 

The parade was in a different order than usual, with the villains bringing up the rear.


----------



## AirGoofy

We were all really tired.  So, we decided to go shopping at the Emporium and call it a night.

 

I managed to get a MNSSHP collector pin - Maleficient called to me.

We certainly didn't accomplish as many rides as we normally do with our commando style touring.   It was just really crowded for the first 3 hours; and after the MNSSHP started, it just reminded crowded.  Jim speculated that the extra crowds may be from the runDisney event.  I guess my takeaway is to not do a MNSSHP on the weekends.  We had decided in the past, with our October trips, to avoid MK & Epcot on the weekends to manage the crowds from locals and F&W.


----------



## AirGoofy

Happy Magical Monday Morning.  I don't say those words very often, but at WDW, it definitely is.  All the family is still sleeping.  We have a low key day planned.  I think I'll soak my back and knee in the hot tub this AM.  This evening, we have ADR at Kona and then will watch Wishes from TOTWL.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> I've worn that shirt now for several MNSSHP.  Classic Team Sparrow effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I was dressed as a Canadian Darcy.




That's why you looked so good.  



AirGoofy said:


> Happy Magical Monday Morning.  I don't say those words very often, but at WDW, it definitely is.  All the family is still sleeping.  We have a low key day planned.  I think I'll soak my back and knee in the hot tub this AM.  This evening, we have ADR at Kona and then will watch Wishes from TOTWL.




Have a great day soaking in the hot tub.


----------



## AirGoofy

Family still sleeping.  After two cups of coffee on the balcony, I did my morning stretches here.

 

A nice picture to start the day - of the scenery, not me stretching.



declansdad said:


> That's why you looked so good.
> 
> Have a great day soaking in the hot tub.



I thought you said scary.


----------



## AirGoofy

Soaking at the hot tub.

 

DW bought Maleficent apple at MNSSHP.


----------



## AirGoofy

After three undefeated games of foosball at the community hall, rotating family members, it is time for lunch at the Boardwalk.

Lobster Roll




Yuengling Draft.

 

Boardwalk Pizza.

 

I also played some Mrs Pacman, Galaga, and a game of air hockey.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> I thought you said scary.



Scary good


----------



## AirGoofy

After a fun day of swimming and pool games, it is time to get cleaned up and go to Kona Cafe for dinner.

A picture of the ride in the lobby.

 

A Boardwalk resort pin to commemorate the stay.

 

Walking to DHS to catch a bus to the Poly.


----------



## AirGoofy

A panoramic view of DHS - hat, boat, ToT.  I don't know if the boat beat us there or not.

 

Some friends greeting us at the Poly.

 

At Kona.  Time for dinner.  Service still slow, but the food is great.    They were playing pass the pager.


----------



## AirGoofy

First up.  Lapu Lapu.  A drink so nice, they say it twice.

 

Next up.  Family split some sushi  Excellent.


----------



## AirGoofy




----------



## AirGoofy




----------



## AirGoofy

On the monorail to TOTWL @ BLT for Wishes.

 

A beautiful site.

 

The last of my pins this trip.  Grumpy for 7DMT, since I couldn't find the actual ride pin.  And, the marvel pin because its freaking cool.


----------



## that's nice

Kona dinner is on our bucket list.  Good to know you are able to get a pressed pot with dinner. 

Enjoy Wishes from TOTWL!


----------



## MaMudduck

Have you and Ron meet up yet?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dvc at last !

Loved seeing you and your family having a great time at MNSSHP.
I also love being up early at WDW - enjoying the morning outside with a cup of coffee - it is heaven.  We are not eating at Kona this trip, but dinner at 'Ohana 
also Yak & Yeti, Sanna, Boma etc.  Some old some new.
Enjoy your time and family   !


----------



## AirGoofy

Arrived at TOTWL @ BLT.  Wishes was moved to 10:00 PM.  But, that's ok as we can enjoy the view and another beer.  

 

See you tomorrow.


----------



## AirGoofy

that's nice said:


> Kona dinner is on our bucket list.  Good to know you are able to get a pressed pot with dinner.
> 
> Enjoy Wishes from TOTWL!



Thanks.  We ate at Kona on our honeymoon or one early trip for dinner.  Then, we never went back until last year, in order to try new ones.  This one may be a consistent repeat.



MaMudduck said:


> Have you and Ron meet up yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Not yet.  We have never had trips overlap or been in close proximity.  Maybe one trip.  We have 28 years left on this contract.



dvc at last ! said:


> Loved seeing you and your family having a great time at MNSSHP.
> I also love being up early at WDW - enjoying the morning outside with a cup of coffee - it is heaven.  We are not eating at Kona this trip, but dinner at 'Ohana
> also Yak & Yeti, Sanna, Boma etc.  Some old some new.
> Enjoy your time and family   !



We've been to those as well.  Sanaa was my least favorite of those, but that I because that type of cuisine is not my favorite.  The food was hot & fresh.  You have four restaurants ending in vowels - intentional or coincidence?


----------



## psac

Hopping on board, great reviews and pics. 

Your assessment of Kona seems to match our recent experiences. It's always been one of the best non-signatures for the food, but the service keeps getting worse and worse with every visit. It's not an attitude problem, just SUPER slow, even for things like drink refills, where you can't blame the kitchen. I think they're just terribly under-staffed. 

Keep enjoying!


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Hopping on board, great reviews and pics.
> 
> Your assessment of Kona seems to match our recent experiences. It's always been one of the best non-signatures for the food, but the service keeps getting worse and worse with every visit. It's not an attitude problem, just SUPER slow, even for things like drink refills, where you can't blame the kitchen. I think they're just terribly under-staffed.
> 
> Keep enjoying!



Yes, our server was really friendly and knowledgeable kitchen runners brought food timely, but it was a wait to get the server to the table.  I probably would have ordered another drink I they had been more timely.  Still, food is good, great location, and I can time it with Wishes from TOTWL (or Poly beach) is even better.


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning from the Boardwalk laundry room.  We are packing and doing laundry.

 

No one else would post a picture like this but me.  I already have the room packed.  I'm giving DW a break from guarding the clothes while they dry.


----------



## that's nice

AirGoofy said:


> Good morning from the Boardwalk laundry room.  We are packing and doing laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one else would post a picture like this but me.  I already have the room packed.  I'm giving DW a break from guarding the clothes while they dry.



Do they only have 1 washer and 1 dryer? I guess you stayed in a studio this time… 

Hopefully brought the laundry back folded and not in a big pile.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> Good morning from the Boardwalk laundry room.  We are packing and doing laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one else would post a picture like this but me.  I already have the room packed.  I'm giving DW a break from guarding the clothes while they dry.



Did you need a FP+ for that?


----------



## AirGoofy

Bye from Boardwalk.  I know I says Welcome, but today it means goodbye.  A short, but fun trip.

 

Before we leave, it is lunch at ESPN Club.  Another war on reuben sandwiches, as the one off this menu is gone.  I did get in another Disdad meet with CJ.

 

I had the chicken & waffles and my two beers.  CJ is squared away on those KY wins (UK & UL football) over those Florida teams.


----------



## MaMudduck

I really loved BWV too (2008), did that walk to DHS many times...was quicker than walking to get the buses or even boat to get to other parks. I still think that clown slide is creepy! Glad you had a good time. oh one of the best thing when we stayed there was the Broadwalk bakery makes ALL the gingerbread for all of WDW, and it smelled of gingerbread everywhere around our hotel room, halls, everywhere( needless to say gingerbread always now reminds me of BWV)

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AirGoofy

We made it to Vero Beach Resort.  There were some great photo opportunities when we arrived, but the GPS maps killed my battery.  So, after a short charge, unpack stuff, we begin phase 2 of the vacation.

A good way to start.  Yuengling draft in the Green Cabin Room.

 



...with a great view.


----------



## AirGoofy

Here are some beginning pictures that I missed.  

The view from our balcony.  Garden view of the parking lot.  I'm points cheap, so the view is ok by me.

 

Because I can walk a few more feet for this one.


----------



## AirGoofy

A quick walk on the beach.  Watching and listening to the tide roll in is amazing.  I think I need to move to the beach.  The salty ocean smell is enjoyable as well.

 

VBR has some rockers as well.  Although, I'm more partial to the ones at Congress Park at SSR.

 

Some evening banjo entertainment in the background.


----------



## AirGoofy

MaMudduck said:


> I really loved BWV too (2008), did that walk to DHS many times...was quicker than walking to get the buses or even boat to get to other parks. I still think that clown slide is creepy! Glad you had a good time. oh one of the best thing when we stayed there was the Broadwalk bakery makes ALL the gingerbread for all of WDW, and it smelled of gingerbread everywhere around our hotel room, halls, everywhere( needless to say gingerbread always now reminds me of BWV)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



We rotate back and forth and the Luna pool and quiet pool.  Not so much for the clown, but just for the quiet.  I'm guessing you stayed close to Christmas time?  I didn't smell any gingerbread this trip.  But, DW said she did smell it but couldn't figure out where.  She likes gingerbread.


----------



## AirGoofy

We had a great evening relaxing at the pool, in the hot tub, some pizza and a few more beers.  I really liked this one from Mousekeeping.

 

I get my wife a Disney vacation for her birthday every year.  It"s a coincidence school fall break happens that week.  

Good night all.


----------



## that's nice

Great pictures Norm!

You posted a picture of Yuengling but all I saw was a picture of a sign. 

Do they have any tennis courts there? 

Great pics of the DDs on the beach.

Sweet dreams!


----------



## dvc at last !

AirGoofy said:


> Thanks.  We ate at Kona on our honeymoon or one early trip for dinner.  Then, we never went back until last year, in order to try new ones.  This one may be a consistent repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet.  We have never had trips overlap or been in close proximity.  Maybe one trip.  We have 28 years left on this contract.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been to those as well.  Sanaa was my least favorite of those, but that I because that type of cuisine is not my favorite.  The food was hot & fresh.  You have four restaurants ending in vowels - intentional or coincidence?



Funny   !


----------



## dvc at last !

Please tell and show more VB.  We have been thinking VB-WDW or
WDW-VB next year !

I love the sound of the waves, too   !


----------



## AirGoofy

that's nice said:


> Great pictures Norm!
> 
> You posted a picture of Yuengling but all I saw was a picture of a sign.
> 
> Do they have any tennis courts there?
> 
> Great pics of the DDs on the beach.
> 
> Sweet dreams!



Yes, I posted the picture of the name of the lounge in case I drank too much, I could use it as a reference to find my way back there.  

They do have tennis courts but my family doesn't play.  You walk thru a tunnel under Road to get to basketball court and tennis court.  



dvc at last ! said:


> Please tell and show more VB.  We have been thinking VB-WDW or
> WDW-VB next year !
> 
> I love the sound of the waves, too   !



I'll get some more pictures today.  This is our 2nd trip, and it is a great resort.  It has all the amenities of a DVC resort, right on the beach, and in a small, non-commercial town.  I think there is a barrier island as well, so not much boat traffic.


----------



## AirGoofy

I managed to sleep in to 7:30 AM.  After some coffee and a banana, the family finally woke.  After breakfast, DW surprised me and suggested we go play tennis.  The rental place opens at nine, and we were there.  Here is a list of rentals - some cost and some are free.

 

Here is a list of activities for the day.  You also get a weekly list at check in.

 

There is this terrific green space where you can check out stuff and play.  It is in front of the barrier.  We checked out a soccer ball (free) yesterday and played there awhile.  I'm not used to my bare feet with the ball. I need to rethink that.


----------



## AirGoofy

We checked out some tennis rackets, tennis balls, and went played tennis about an hour.  Played is word really open to interpretation.  To get to the tennis courts and basketball court. It is a short walk under the tunnel under A1A.

 

Don't know if this guy was invading or escaping, but his fate ended either way.

 

At the tennis Courts.

 

Normally, one doesn't play thru or hit the ball over the fence in tennis.  

 

Still, I enjoyed the hour with DW while the dds terrorized the resort.  Younger dd even showed me how to gain roof top access.  I don't think the door was supposed to be open, as there were a lot of mechanicals.


----------



## AirGoofy

On the way back from tennis, I returned the rackets and took some more pictures.  There is a lot of cool stuff at this resort.  On the green space, there is home plate - Lasorda Field - in tribute to the Dodgers and Spring Training Camp more than 50 years ago in this area.

 

A news article.

 

A pirate boat with DCL behind it.

 

The cannon in front of the spa.

 

Outdoor green space between hotel and beach barrier.

 

Palm tree.

 

Older dd found me taking pictures.  Time to go swimming.


----------



## AirGoofy

Younger dd likes the pool.  They have the water slide, sauna community hall, Eb & Flo, shuffleboard, ping pong, pool games, hot tub, pool side bar & food, spray park, and mini golf.

Water slide.  I had to test it as well.

 

Sauna. 

 

Even decorated for Halloween.

 

I hope.


----------



## AirGoofy

Beach time.

 

She made a Mickey sea shell head.

 

I brought lunch (boiled shrimp), kids meals, and beer for lunch. My view.  My foot

 

Sea turtles mate.

 

Crab claws?  Those's don't look very filling.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> Water slide.  I had to test it as well.



The slide looks closed; did your test break it?


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> The slide looks closed; did your test break it?



After I went on it, they had to close it for my awesomeness for awhile.  It was a nice gesture, but I had them re-open it.


----------



## AirGoofy

Here is the view of the resort from the beach.  Some of the beach umbrella hanging in the picture.  The VBR thread on here used to do a DVC Member pass the chair thing.  Not sure if they still do.  Younger dd made a sand castle.  Older dd made a sand turtle.  She did a really good job.


----------



## AirGoofy




----------



## AirGoofy

Dinner tonite at Green Cabin Room again. We sat inside this time.

 

Pizza

 

Tidal wave.  Not quite as big as kitchen sink.

 

A little disappointed in the menus at Shutters and Sonyas.  There was not much seafood on the menu.  I think the plan is to try Ocean Grill tomorrow.  But, the food at the Green Cabin Room has been excellent and service even better.

Next up - campfire.


----------



## AirGoofy

A beautiful night.  The moonlite is reflecting off the ocean.  The picture does not show how awesome this really is.  So, they do campfire singalongs a few nights a week, followed by s'mores.   Once the fire is going, it is time for campfire songs.  Brandon & Brandon were the CMs and did a great jobEveryone lines up for two marshmallows and a skewer.  DW roasting her marshmallows.

 

Then, back in line to return the skewer and get graham crackers & chocolate.  A great end to an awesome day.  And, we get to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> Tidal wave.  Not quite as big as kitchen sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little disappointed in the menus at Shutters and Sonyas.  There was not much seafood on the menu.  I think the plan is to try Ocean Grill tomorrow.  But, the food at the Green Cabin Room has been excellent and service even better.
> 
> Next up - campfire.



For some reason the colors are making my mind think there is cold slaw and pickles in that ice cream?!?   

Thanks for taking us along, haven't seen too many trip reviews of VB. Your oldest DD did a great job with the Mickey head and the sand turtle. Youngest DD has to start upping her game.


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> For some reason the colors are making my mind think there is cold slaw and pickles in that ice cream?!?
> 
> Thanks for taking us along, haven't seen too many trip reviews of VB. Your oldest DD did a great job with the Mickey head and the sand turtle. Youngest DD has to start upping her game.



 

No pickles or slaw.  Scoops of vanilla, chocolate, strawberry ice cream, bananas, whip cream, cookies, brownie, cherries.  It was real good.  As for the beach, younger dd has started to warm up to the beach, but still prefers the pool.  Older dd is a stronger swimmer, and not as intimidated by the ocean waves.  

It is more difficult to do review of the ocean resorts because sand and water don't play well with the phone.  I've enjoyed VBR this trip, but I have to admit that I'm just as tired as a WDW trip.  The sun, sand, and swim take the energy as well.


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning all.  The whole family was wiped out and slept in late this AM.

 

We have a garden view inn room, so there are two queen beds.


----------



## AirGoofy

Started the day at the beach today.  

 

It is a lot more crowded today, the waves are bigger, and there are more smokers on the beach.  Not sure if their is a full moon correlation or not.  And, I don't care if you want to smoke, just don't lite up around me.

Older DD was at it again making sand animals.  Her jellyfish needs some work.

 

We played some Frisbee for awhile.  Younger DD preferred the view in the shade.

 

Wish this was me on the paddleboard, but I'm not that talented. 

 

There aren't as many chairs, umbrellas, cabana covers for all the guests.  So,if you plan on sitting all day at the pool, get down early for your rental, rent for the week, or bring your own.  Also, VBR is doing beach/pool towels in the room and exchange at Eb & Flo for clean ones.


----------



## AirGoofy

Younger dd got knocked down by a wave chasing the Frisbee.  Her beach day is done.  So, I took her to the pool.

Ocean fun.

 

 

Older dd joined us at the pool.  I bought lunch for them, and took lunch and beer to DW at the beach.

 

With the choppier waves and without a float, older dd didn't want to hang at the beach.  So, she's with her sister at the pool and DW and I are enjoying the view and sound of the ocean and no sound from the dds.  

 

I guess the other snafu is there is not beach beer concierge service.  And, it's a long walk back to the poolside bar.  Really need to bring my cooler.


----------



## AirGoofy

Teno runs the beach activities.  My oldest had fun on the surf board.  Make sure you go see him and he will help you have some fun.  He doesn't offer a concierge beach beer service, which may be a great idea for a future career.


----------



## dvc at last !

Thanks for all the great pics - looks like your family had a super vaca.
Love your tan line at the ankle.  There are plenty of activities for all, the grounds are beautiful and a beach you can go into the water (unlike some beaches at WDW).  Great water view.  Enjoy your stay   !

This will be a great place to visit next year combined with a WDW stay  !


----------



## AirGoofy

Our closing dinner at Shutters.  Everyone voted down pizza again.

 

Mickey head butter.

 

I had the Wahoo, Florribean style (cross between Florida and Caribbean).

 

I also sampled younger dd's steak and finished older dd's scampi & linguini.


----------



## AirGoofy

The service at Shutter's was excellent, just like the Green Cabin Room.  The server asked why dd had a celebration button, and dd is jealous we are here for DW's birthday instead of hers.  So, our server created this button.  

 

Another tidal wave.  Photobombed by oldest dd.

 


DW birthday cake and birthday song.

 

An excellent meal and experience to end the vacation.


----------



## AirGoofy

Not sure Disney gets credit for this one.  Around 7:30 P on the rocking chairs outside, we get to watch the red moon rise over the horizon of the Atlantic Ocean.

 

Again, this photo does not do this scene justice.  Incredibly beautiful.  This should do it for the night.  I may get one more picture tomorrow before we leave.  Goodnight all.


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Thanks for all the great pics - looks like your family had a super vaca.
> Love your tan line at the ankle.  There are plenty of activities for all, the grounds are beautiful and a beach you can go into the water (unlike some beaches at WDW).  Great water view.  Enjoy your stay   !
> 
> This will be a great place to visit next year combined with a WDW stay  !



Thanks, and we really enjoyed it.  It was an easy 2 hour drive from WDW (toll roads to I95 to state road) and I nice change of pace.  I don't think I'm convinced about the whole split stay thing, but moving form WDW to Vero makes it a little more worth it.  Good luck planning your stay as well.


----------



## that's nice

Enjoying the pictures and the commentary. 



> I tried to flush it in the bathroom, but the entire community of Vero beach must be in there pooping at the same time.



See, great visuals. 

The Tidal Wave looks really good... any chance you could finish it by yourself? 

Sorry your trip is coming to an end.... you heading home tomorrow?


----------



## AirGoofy

that's nice said:


> Enjoying the pictures and the commentary.
> See, great visuals.
> 
> The Tidal Wave looks really good... any chance you could finish it by yourself?
> 
> Sorry your trip is coming to an end.... you heading home tomorrow?



Yes, leaving tomorrow.  Sometimes, it's a good idea not to include pictures.  

The four of us didn't finish the tidal wave tonit, but we also had the cake.  I think it is three scoops of ice cream, 2 bananas, 2 brownies, cookie crumbles, hot fudge and caramel, and a bunch of whip cream.


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning all.  This may be our last day here, but I thought this was a cool way too start the day.  Here is the same moon from last night.

 

These two pictures were about 12 hours apart, one facing the ocean, and the other from our parking lot view.  But, it was the same moon rising and setting.  I thought about walking over to get the sunrise picture, but that was too much effort this AM.

We'll be packing soon to get on the road.  Thanks for following and have a magical day.


----------



## workin4vacation

Found your TR link(s) this morning...and so glad that I did!

Love your pics (and that's a riot about your girls rockin' a bit of hillbilly - we always say our family has some redneck goin' on. ) - your DDs are adorable!

We arrive for our first stay at BWI - the hubs hasn't been to WDW in 19 years, so it's gonna be a real blast! 

Thanks for sharing your vacation w/us.  Safe travels today!


----------



## brettcw23

AirGoofy said:


> Good morning all.  This may be our last day here, but I thought this was a cool way too start the day.  Here is the same moon from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two pictures were about 12 hours apart, one facing the ocean, and the other from our parking lot view.  But, it was the same moon rising and setting.  I thought about walking over to get the sunrise picture, but that was too much effort this AM.
> 
> We'll be packing soon to get on the road.  Thanks for following and have a magical day.



Thanks for taking the time to include us all in your trip. Looks like an excellent vacation was had. Wishing you a speedy and safe trip home!


----------



## AirGoofy

Managed to get one last picture - one last sight, sound, & smell - of the ocean.

 

And, because we missed it on the way down, we stopped at Okahumpka to get KFC and Dunkin Donuts.

 

That's right folks, drive over 500 miles from KY for some KY Fried Chicken.  Anyway, I made it thru Florida and DW gets Georgia.  We should hit Atlanta traffic at exactly the peak of rush hour.  

We've talked about extending the stay until Saturday next time.


----------



## AirGoofy

workin4vacation said:


> Found your TR link(s) this morning...and so glad that I did!
> 
> Love your pics (and that's a riot about your girls rockin' a bit of hillbilly - we always say our family has some redneck goin' on. ) - your DDs are adorable!
> 
> We arrive for our first stay at BWI - the hubs hasn't been to WDW in 19 years, so it's gonna be a real blast!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your vacation w/us.  Safe travels today!



Thanks.  They can be really adorable, sometimes.  Hope you enjoy BWI.  We own DVC there (BWV) and it is one of my favorite resorts.  



brettcw23 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to include us all in your trip. Looks like an excellent vacation was had. Wishing you a speedy and safe trip home!



Thanks. I enjoy doing the reports as well.  I never have been much of a video guy, but I enjoy being able to tell stories thru photography, and adding my own commentary makes it even more fun.


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> The service at Shutter's was excellent, just like the Green Cabin Room.  The server asked why dd had a celebration button, and dd is jealous we are here for DW's birthday instead of hers.  So, our server created this button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another tidal wave.  Photobombed by oldest dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW birthday cake and birthday song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent meal and experience to end the vacation.



You can actually see its brownies this time and not pickles.  happy birthday to DW, glad you had a good trip!


----------



## AirGoofy

Happy New Year.  

2015 vacation plans are starting to emerge.  Looks like we will be doing Universal & Sea World in June with my in-law family vacation.  I'm still hoping to arrange or add some WDW time.  To be continued .......


----------



## brettcw23

AirGoofy said:


> Happy New Year.
> 
> 2015 vacation plans are starting to emerge.  Looks like we will be doing Universal & Sea World in June with my in-law family vacation.  I'm still hoping to arrange or add some WDW time.  To be continued .......



When I look at the combination of events and participants, I am not sure that it qualifies as a vacation for you!


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning all.  I didn't do a LIVE! trip report this year, but wanted to continue the trend of posting my trip reports here.  This year was a different type of trip on many levels.  First, we went with the in-laws.  FIL retired from his job and wanted to take his two children and their families (his grandchildren) on vacation.  So, it was great as it was an almost free vacation, minus the booze.  Second, there wasn't total harmony.  FIL didn't want to make any decisions or any plans.  In order to make everyone happy, the end result of the vacation ended up being a stay at Cabana Bay Resort, two days of Universal, one day of Sea World, and two days of WDW (MK & Epcot).  Third, FIL hurt himself while on vacation and rented a wheel chair for him.  So, I got to learn about the Disney Disability program, and was super impressed.  Finally, no ADRs made and FP+ made only a few weeks before the vacation started. 

So, let's go on vacation with the June 2015 Trip Report.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, we started with last Saturday.  DW woke me up at 2:00 AM and we were out the door by 3:00 AM.  This was the first time we tried driving this way and it was nice as it beat the traffic, and I wasn't completely exhausted by the time we made it to WDW.  From the post reports, we drove all night and I slept by the pool the following day.  I'm too old for that now. But, 2:00 AM was a bit early.  I'm going to see if maybe we can leave a bit later.

Seeing these trees inside Florida just is the best way to start the trip.



We couldn't stop at the usual Okahumpka plaza on the Florida Turnpike as it was down for construction.  So, I had to go to the Turkey Lake Plaza to get a picture with this guy.



Anyway, that first night there we stayed at a Marriott as we wanted to try that part of the drive as well as check out the Cabana Bay Resort the whole day on Sunday.


----------



## AirGoofy

I'm sure many of you have thought to same question, why June?  Well, that is the ONLY time in the year that BIL can go on vacation.  And, it is hotter than .... well, there are a lot of jokes that can be inserted there.  We definitely were not ready for the heat, but did have jumbo case of water from Sam's Club and drank it all by the time we left.

Sunday morning, we missed Mass at the usual church we go to, and quickly found another in the area.  Holy Family Church.



We were woefully underdressed, but it was a nice Father's Day message.  Happy Father's Day to all those reading.

Next, onto Cabana Bay Resort.  It is a Disney Value Resort, minus the Disney quality with a smaller food court.  Most all of the staff were amazingly friendly, the resort was very clean, the activities were very nice, and the alcohol was very cold.  The suite we stayed in was nice as well, bigger than the studios, smaller than the 1 BR.  I did like that there was a separate place to sit on the couch than the sleeping area.  There is a parking garage, which keeps your car cooler.  Those were some of the nice parts.



That's all the photos I have of the resort, because, that is where it ends and where Disney just makes it so much better.  Cabana Bay has that parking garage, but you pay to park every day, whether you use the garage or not.  Cabana Bay has free Wifi, but you can't upload pictures unless you purchase the premium wifi package.  There is a second pool with a fun lazy river.  To get a tube to float in, you have to purchase it.  Fortunately, we were blessed with a free vacation.  It seemed like there was an extra charge for everything.


----------



## AirGoofy

We spend that Sunday by the pool at the lazy river.  We eat lunch when BIL decides to eat lunch.  We get out of the pool when BIL decides to get out of the pool.  We are going to City Walk to eat when BIL decides we are going to eat.  After a shower,  I go to the bar and drink.  After one bourbon, one bourbon, one beer, one beer, the vacation has started.

Then, it is the twelve of us on to City Walk.  I guess the best way to describe City Walk is that it is the dark side version of downtown Disney, er um, Disney Springs, except a lot smaller.  And, it connects to the two theme parks - Universal on one side and Islands of Adventure on the other - with the Harry Potter train to connect between the two parks.  There are no free rides here, and one can't travel by train unless purchasing their park hopper ticket to go to the other park.  City Walk is nice and there is a lot of energy.  But, when I want to go to the park, I just want to go to the theme park, not thru a bunch of restaurants and shops.  But, tonight is fun and it gives us something to do.




Anyway, back to City Walk.  So, with no reservations or plans on a crowded Sunday night, DW has a Landry's membership, we go to Bubba Gump Shrimp and have about a 15 minute wait.



Of course one can't sit 12 people in a restaurant on a crowded Sunday night, especially with no notice and the two tables are divided into two groups of 6.   I get to sit at the kids' table with 5 girls age 14 and under.   And yes, only two of those girls are my children.  So, a couple more beers for me.

After dinner, we take a walk on the City Walk and I get this picture.



Day 1 has ended.  Everyone is still alive.  Monday will be the first day of theme parks.  Are you ready?


----------



## AirGoofy

Universal and IOA have their express pass available for purchase (limited numbers, so buy them ahead of time) and you get the FP cue for every ride that has it.  This was really a great idea.  I'm not sure how much it cost, but it was well worth it as there was little wait for everything in the express pass line.  We also bought the meal plan with this package.When we went to Cabana Bay Resort and printed all these things out, there are no magic bands.  You get a theme park ticket, an express pass ticket, and a meal plan ticket per person.  Yes, that would be 11 multiplied by 3.  Wait, if you buy the express pass for each day, then you get a more express pass tickets as they are only good one day at a time.  Yes, there are lots of tickets.  And, when you buy your meal, each individual meal plan ticket has to be swiped.

Monday morning and time for the theme parks.  Today, we are all going to Universal.  FIL has said that everyone can go and do whatever they want to do on vacation and doesn't need to stay together.  Only thing is that he and the 5 grandchildren all want to stay together.  The sixth child is a 1 year old. 

So, DW wakes us all at 6:00 AM, breakfast at the Cabana Bay cafeteria, and off to the parks.  There are three bus entrances, but they only go to City Walk where you then walk to Universal or Islands of Adventure.  We go inside the park and four of the grandchildren, FIL, FIL's girlfriend, and DW and I are going to ride the Minions ride.  We are waiting on BIL & SIL. As you can see from dd's shirt, she really likes Minions.  It is a really fun ride.  Universal does have great queue for their rides.



The dds ride the rocket roller coaster.  I barely squeezed into the test seat, so I decided to sit this one out.  Onto the Transformer's Ride.



What an awesome ride.  Of course, I am a big nerd and remember the cartoon show on tv.  The animation and 3d effects are awesome.  Another lengthy delay to discuss who is getting on the ride.  The express pass line is non-existent.

Later, we end up at the backstage tour, and FIL's girlfriend gets selected to be an audience participant.  She has never been to a theme park outside KY, so this I a big deal.  I didn't get any pictures, but DW video recorded it from her phone.  She had a blast.


----------



## AirGoofy

Another part of the meal plan was the Park refillable mug.   I initially thought this was a good idea since the concrete is on fire with the June heat.  However, I quickly realize that I now have to carry this thing everywhere for the rest of the day.  That isn't fun.  Some of the rides, it has to be stored in a locker.  And, some of the refill stations are not conveniently located, and not all locations will refill them.  Too much hassle on vacation.

Next, onto Springfield and the Simpsons, which turns out to be my favorite ride at both Universal parks.  I have always been a fan, the simulator is great, the story line is funny, the queue is great, but the humor is what makes it the best.  Here are some pictures.

       

They have the Simpsons meet n greet characters in a couple different locations.  If you wear a Disney shirt with Bart Simpson, he will cover his eyes and shake his head at you.  Then, we go to Krusty Burger to eat.  The burger is gross - frozen patty reheated - but the chicken n waffles are excellent.  Once you enter, there are several stations themed from the Simpson's to choose from and then, the staff will help find a seat for everyone.  I also had a Duff beer.  It was beer, but not a great beer.

While we are eating, BIL and SIL leave their other children with us and just go ride another ride.  After we finish, FIL says he and his girlfriend are done and are going back to resort.  So, we wait and find BIL and SIL, return their other children, and then we go our separate ways.


----------



## AirGoofy

With just my family, we are able to knock out the remainder of the Universal report quickly, especially with the express pass.  MiB is a shooter game, with the ride cars spinning and jerking you around.  But, you can't carry on any of the mugs and you are sent to the lockers.  We didn't stay and do any of the shows at Universal.  It was a bit overwhelming with all the confusion and early rise from the AM as well as the excessive heat.  We made it all the way around the park by 4:00 PM.


----------



## AirGoofy

Tuesday morning takes us to Islands of Adventure.  We sleep in a bit later, but are still there when the park opens.  We have our express passes for today.  BIL and his family are somewhere in the park, and FIL stayed behind at the resort. 

On the way thru City Walk.

 

At the entrance. 



Time to start the day.


----------



## AirGoofy

Universal and IOA are not the best parks for big people.  I could not fit on the Mummy ride at Universal.  There were some others that were really tight fits - Rocket, Hulk, Dr. Doom Fear Factory.  Some of them I did, some I didn't, some I wish I hadn't.  The Hulk has a modified seat.

First up, the Mad Hatter Tea Cups on Steroids - Storm Force.  I guess the coffee hasn't kicked in yet.



Future car.



Dr. Doom Fear Factory.  Guys, be afraid for your boys.  Maybe skinny men don't have that problem, but that seat design didn't work for me.



Onto Spiderman 3D.  This may be the best 3D action and storyline at Universal/ IOA.  It will be my 2nd favorite after the Simpsons.  If you weren't a Simpsons fan, then I would put this one first.




The express pass is definitely worth it.


----------



## AirGoofy

There is some really nice theming here.  Many cartoons and places to pose. 



Many of these action shots for the children to play with.  The plunger operates so you think igniting the bomb. 

 

Jurassic Park from the opposite side we were touring, with two water rides and a smaller, flying ride for younger children.  The Jurassic Park music is playing.  I was absolutely soaked with water after the ride. 



We went to eat lunch afterwards and dry off.  Still, incredibly hot.  I wanted to try the Dagwood Sandwich in the restaurant with the comic strip from Blondie.  However, youngest dd is in chicken nugget only mode, so we couldn't eat there.


----------



## AirGoofy

Next, onto Harry Potter.  We didn't do the other side at Universal, but did check it out here.  The theming is terrific. 



There are several rides.  One inside the castle, a smaller roller coaster outside the castle, and then the double dragon roller coaster down a bit further.  I have never read any of the Harry Potter stuff and didn't get any of the names, so I'm not much help.  The one inside the castle had the talking hat in the queue.  The express pass is not eligible for this ride, so we used single rider. 



Of course, I got some butterbeer.  It's good, but could use some vodka or rum.


----------



## AirGoofy

We wrapped up the day in Dr. Suess land with a train ride.  No one wanted to do the carousel here or at MK this trip.



More pictures in AdventureLand, or whatever it is called. 



Again, we were done around 4:00 PM.  All that heat really wears out the young ens.  The bus ride home. 



I am glad to have traveled on the dark side.  Universal/ IOA were fun, but just don't compare to WDW.  The express pass was a great bonus.  The next level up resort gets boat transportation and hopefully some better dining options, but we just enjoyed WDW so much more.  I probably should have taken the time to plan out some more stuff and places to rest and recharge like we do at WDW.  Maybe we'll be back one day, probably not.  Good bye from the dark side.


----------



## AirGoofy

Wednesday is Sea World.  Again, no planning and no expectations, but I am excited. My family really enjoys aquariums.  We get there right when the park opens.  We had to drive this one, and the $5 extra was worth it for preferred parking.  We will meet up occasionally with BIL and SIL, but are not touring with them.  FIL and his girlfriend will go to the park later, but will not stay long.  We don't see them. 

Does this count as a topiary?



First up, the Manta.  This  my new favorite roller coaster.  For those that don't know, you are a Manta Ray, as the chair rotates 90 degrees backwards so you are seated and staring at the sea floor like a Manta Ray.  Then, you get to spin on the track.  Amazing!!!  No cameras allowed on this ride.



Then, a little visit next door with an aquarium for some fish viewing.  The queue was warm as I didn't get a lot of AC or fan, but it was still cool to be in the aquarium.


----------



## AirGoofy

We then went and did the three main shows - dolphin, sea lion, and killer whale in their different theatres.  The shows were spaced out for 10, 11, & 12.  In retrospect, we could have spaced them out as we ended up walking the park twice.  However, all four of us really wanted to see those shows and it was worth it.  My phone camera stinks, so no decent pictures of the first two shows, but I did get this one of the killer whale show.



Both dds were able to feed the Manta Rays ($5). 



Pet dolphins.  This picture is the under water viewing area, but there is both a young dolphin nursery (no touching) and a dolphin cove where you can pet a dolphin.  There is an additional pay experience to be able to spend more time with the dolphins and pet them. 



DW tried to kiss the eel through the glass.



And, there was a shark experience.  No, you can't pet the sharks.  The only problem is that the aquariums and coves are spread out, and one has to do a lot of walking to get there.


----------



## AirGoofy

We did get to see Shamu.  He is in his own aquarium and doesn't perform anymore.  I couldn't get a picture as he was really deep in the water.  We almost missed the "Wild Arctic" simulator on the way out.  The simulator is old and really needs a refurb, but the animals afterwards were excellent.  We saw a beluga whale, walrus, and seals up close and doing tricks. 

 

We skipped the Space Needle as DW doesn't like heights, the Penguin Adventure had a 60 minute wait, and the Kracken ride broke down while we were in line.  We had a late lunch at the restaurant nearest the bridge, and it served fajita sandwiches.  I had a Cuban sandwich on French Bread, which was an odd combination but good food.  We got done around 7:00 PM, and would have knocked out the park with those last three rides, but there was a thunderstorm rolling in and rained on us in the parking lot.  We will definitely return to Sea World as it was a whole day park and had even more pay excursions we could have done.  They also have the quick queue express pass system.  That might be worth the cost as well.  The only downside was that we drove there instead of using Disney transportation.


----------



## AirGoofy

Day 4 takes us to the Happiest Place on Earth.  Or, maybe it's the most magical.  For me, it's both.  We are going to the Magic Kingdom.  It turns out FIL hurt himself, which was why he was absent the last two days.  So, DW called and rented a wheelchair, and they delivered it to Cabana Bay Resort.  Went over to MK around 11:00 AM in two separate vehicles with FIL and his girlfriend.  BIL made it for RD.  FIL wanted to have a picture made with his whole family, ride Hall of Presidents, IASW, and Haunted Mansion.  So, that was what we did.  We started the day with a picture with Mickey with all 12 of us.



After a quick bathroom break, there's the parade exiting.  Great timing and view from the shade.



Cinderella's Castle.  How I missed you.



It's always a wait for Mickey, so after the Hall of Presidents, I torture the children.

 

Then, onto lunch at Columbia Harbour House.  The lobster roll is NOT as god as the one on Boardwalk Bakery.



We ride IASW and Haunted Mansion.  I am super impressed with Disney's attention to those guests with disabilities.  This is my first experience.  FIL could not walk without assistance, but could transfer with help.  At Haunted Mansion, the CM even went and found a stronger, male CM to help.  Super impressed.


----------



## AirGoofy

We get a Pineapple Dole Whip Float, although I do prefer the vanilla swirl. 




We then ride Spaceship Earth.  Not really sure FIL could handle it, but he wanted to go on it again.  Then, Carousel of Progress, where it started raining when we exited.  We waited there for it to clear, and he decided he wanted to go back to the resort and not stay in the rain.  We went for one more picture in front of the castle.



I offered, but FIL wanted DW to help him go back to the truck with girlfriend.  So, I stayed and fed my dds while they walked and she returned from parking lot.  I know that an ice cream dinner isn't healthy, but I think they will survive.



Edy's ice cream outside the Plaza.  Unfortunately, no ADRs and no openings.


----------



## AirGoofy

Back to Tomorrowland for the People Mover and the Laugh Floor.  Looks like I found a new avatar.

 

I tried to catch the Train, as it had been refurbed and I hadn't rode it in years.  Unfortunately, we just missed the last one around 9:00 PM.  So, we did the rides in FantasyLand, ate a Candy Apple, and watched Wishes. 

   

We had never been behind the castle for Wishes before.  Yes, it was much louder, your head is on a swivel, and you can smell the gunpowder.  It was a different perspective, and easy to find seating 15 minutes before Wishes started.  Then, we did the new Belle's adventures.  This was the first time we experienced this since they relocated over to Belle's castle.  It was a cute show.  We finished with the electrical lights parade, but BTMR and Splash Mountain were both long lines, so we headed on back to the car and drive back to the Cabana Bay Resort.  I really missed staying Disney property with that drive.


----------



## AirGoofy

The next and final day was Epcot.  Again, we toured with FIL and FIL's girlfriend, using the wheelchair.  Both my dds and FIL's girlfriend wanted to do the Duffy/ Perry tour the country and obtain travel stickers.  So, that was exactly what we did.  We started in Mexico, did the boat ride, and got some margaritas to go from le Cave del Tequila.  It was the worst Margarita I ever had.  Yuck. 

 

Then, to Norway for stamps and pictures.  We met BIL in China.  While the dds got their stamp there, I got a beer to wash down that disgusting Margarita, and met up with BIL's family.  They decided to go to Germany for lunch.  BIL went ahead to get us reservations, but by the time we got there, he and his family were eating on the Quick Service side.  FIL wanted to eat the buffet on the restaurant side.  So, we ate at the Biergarten, and hadn't been there since our Disneymoon.  It was better, but we have a much better German food restaurant closer to home.  The beer was good.



No drinks in Italy, but more stamps.  The Grey Goose Slush is very good.  I drank a lemon all my own, as the adult were silly enough to want to split them. 

 



We toured all the countries, watched the France movie, and watched the Canada movie.  The Canada movie claims it isn't all snow and penguins up there.  Propaganda.


----------



## AirGoofy

After invading Canada, we headed to Future World where we finished out the Day with Living with the Land and Soarin'.  FIL's girlfriend was raised on a farm, so she really enjoyed the Land ride.  And of course, Soarin' is just one of the top rides at WDW.

 

We finished with Spaceship Earth, printed out some pictures of the trip, and then rode he monorail to TTC and back again.  It was about 7:30 PM and we decided to go ahead and call it a day as youngest dd fell asleep on the monorail.  Everyone was tired and hot, and we only had another 1.5 hours until the park closed.

 

FIL and FIL's girlfriend were appreciative of us staying with them and help push him around in the parks.  He asked if he was holding us up.  I had two thoughts.  Yes, we usually tour non stop around the parks and do more rides.  However, my dds also had an opportunity they will probably not ever get the chance to do again, and that is to tour WDW with their papaw.  I remember my grandfather taking me on his sailboat one time before he sold it.  It was just the two of us before his health declined.  I hope this is a trip and experience my dds will always remember.


----------



## AirGoofy

Well folks, that is another trip report in the books.  And, we planned next year's trip on the car ride home.  Looks like we are doing two trips next year.  I'm hoping to get VGF or Poly for Spring Break vacation and back to the Boardwalk for Fall Break trip.  I'll post more once we are booked.  Thanks for reading along on this 18th Disney trip.


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> Well folks, that is another trip report in the books.  And, we planned next year's trip on the car ride home.  Looks like we are doing two trips next year.  I'm hoping to get VGF or Poly for Spring Break vacation and back to the Boardwalk for Fall Break trip.  I'll post more once we are booked.  Thanks for reading along on this 18th Disney trip.



Thanks for the surprise update! Definitely with you on the Simpsons ride. Absolutely loved it, I wish Disney had something like it. Star Tours may be close, but not really. Too bad the Kracken ride was down at Seaworld, it's been a while, but I remember really liking that one. I don't think they had the Manta open when we went. It sounds really cool. Also being a big guy I remember having problems in some of the Universal rides. It's part of the reason I haven't rushed to go back. The only ride I've had a problem with at WDW has been the Mine Train. Just uncomfortable (so no desire to ride again), but still fit. 

We're heading down to BLT in a few days for mostly a resort and monorail restaurants long July 4th weekend, with maybe some short MK visits thrown in since we have APs. My wife hates weather over 80, and with the 95+ temps, I don't think we'll spend more than an hour or two in the park.


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Thanks for the surprise update! Definitely with you on the Simpsons ride. Absolutely loved it, I wish Disney had something like it. Star Tours may be close, but not really. Too bad the Kracken ride was down at Seaworld, it's been a while, but I remember really liking that one. I don't think they had the Manta open when we went. It sounds really cool. Also being a big guy I remember having problems in some of the Universal rides. It's part of the reason I haven't rushed to go back. The only ride I've had a problem with at WDW has been the Mine Train. Just uncomfortable (so no desire to ride again), but still fit.
> 
> We're heading down to BLT in a few days for mostly a resort and monorail restaurants long July 4th weekend, with maybe some short MK visits thrown in since we have APs. My wife hates weather over 80, and with the 95+ temps, I don't think we'll spend more than an hour or two in the park.



Yes, 7DMT was tight and cramped on the knees.  I didn't want to ride this time, but was going to go thru queue with dds.  It was a 45 minute wait, so they opted to skip it.  I like Star Tours since the last refurb, but they are still nothing like the ones at Universal.  I wonder if Disney will be able to do a Marvel character based simulator? There are some story lines there.  

I play tennis outdoors almost every day of the week in the summer here, but I still wasn't ready for the heat.  Keep cool.


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> Yes, 7DMT was tight and cramped on the knees.  I didn't want to ride this time, but was going to go thru queue with dds.  It was a 45 minute wait, so they opted to skip it.  I like Star Tours since the last refurb, but they are still nothing like the ones at Universal.  I wonder if Disney will be able to do a Marvel character based simulator? There are some story lines there.
> 
> I play tennis outdoors almost every day of the week in the summer here, but I still wasn't ready for the heat.  Keep cool.



I agree they could do great things with Marvel, but as I understand, the contract with Universal prevents Disney from any Marvel attractions east of the Mississippi for 99 years from the contract, which is nowhere near done. Hopefully some day Universal will want to overhaul that area and sell the rights back to Disney.  Our best bet is lots and lots more Star Wars.  and Blue avatar creatures.


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> I agree they could do great things with Marvel, but as I understand, the contract with Universal prevents Disney from any Marvel attractions east of the Mississippi for 99 years from the contract, which is nowhere near done. Hopefully some day Universal will want to overhaul that area and sell the rights back to Disney.  Our best bet is lots and lots more Star Wars.  and Blue avatar creatures.



I forgot about that contract thing.  I still have mixed thoughts on AvatarLand, but it is Disney and I'm sure they will make it great.


----------



## AirGoofy

2015 October Live Trip Report if the phone works.

 

We will be here for a few days before heading on to Vero Beach Resort.  This will be the last of the All Star Resorts - Movies.  I think they made these rooms smaller than they were 15 years ago.


----------



## AirGoofy

Great theming at the resort.

 

 

 

Over to DHS to Boardwalk to get a beer and then onto Guest Relations at IG before dinner.


----------



## AirGoofy

After getting the TiW card, we went to eat at Ale & Compass at Yacht Club.  Our first time here, but I'm guessing they share a kitchen with Captain's Grille.  I had some Kona Lager bottle beer, DW had LiTs, and we ordered the burger, lobster roll, & shrimp to split.  We are watching the Cubs beat the Cardinals, 6-3 in the 7th.  Back to the Future movie said this was the year.

 

I've always been a NL Central fan - Cardinals & Reds.


----------



## AirGoofy

Stopped at Beaches n Cream for dessert.


----------



## psac

Enjoy your trip!! Were you able to get the TIW for the old price or $150 already?


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Enjoy your trip!! Were you able to get the TIW for the old price or $150 already?



 $150.  But, we are going Spring Break next year and the CM set it thru the end of November.  So, we are definitely getting two trips out of it - maybe 3 - which will make it worthwhile.


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> $150.  But, we are going Spring Break next year and the CM set it thru the end of November.  So, we are definitely getting two trips out of it - maybe 3 - which will make it worthwhile.



I think that's what they're supposed to do, end of the next month the year after. I agree, for two or three trips it's still worth it!


----------



## dvc at last !

Yeah - another TR !
Thanks for sharing.
The TIW is worth it - and you get 2-3 trips from it - great !


----------



## AirGoofy

We started this AM at Mass at Mary Queen of Universe Church.  After 19 trips, I've almost figured out how to navigate down here.  



Lots of changes at Disney Springs.  We'll have to get over there next trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

Lunch at All Star Movies.  

 

TiW works here as well.  A fresh salad topped with salmon, with Capt Morgan juiced up LiTs.  Drinking before noon makes a great vacation.  The dds have went swimming at the pool.  I'll find them after lunch - maybe.


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> I think that's what they're supposed to do, end of the next month the year after. I agree, for two or three trips it's still worth it!



We've always had them go until the end of the month, but I haven't had 13th month included before.  It won't matter unless I win the lottery and move to Golden Oak.  



dvc at last ! said:


> Yeah - another TR !
> Thanks for sharing.
> The TIW is worth it - and you get 2-3 trips from it - great !



Thank you.  And, I agree about TiW.  We did the ddp for years, but TiW is way better for us.


----------



## dvc at last !

AirGoofy said:


> We've always had them go until the end of the month, but I haven't had 13th month included before.  It won't matter unless I win the lottery and move to Golden Oak.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  And, I agree about TiW.  We did the ddp for years, but TiW is way better for us.



I like TIW so much better - the DDP was too much food.


----------



## AirGoofy

After lunch, it is time for some dessert.  Rice Krispie Mickey is attacking my beer.   

 

More great theming at the pool.  Sorcerer Mickey battles giant broom man with my oldest dd caught in the middle of the epic battle of good & evil.  

 

She wasn't as amused by the story as I was.


----------



## dvc at last !

You may be banned from the pool !


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> I like TIW so much better - the DDP was too much food.



I don't think the phone is correctly translating.  Too much food?  I'm not sure what that means.  



dvc at last ! said:


> You may be banned from the pool !



There is always a good chance of that.  I wouldn't bet against me.  

They closed the pool bar until 3:00 PM today.  I'm not sure what they were thinking on that one.


----------



## dvc at last !

Yes, too much food and too many ADR's and too much having to follow the ADR schedule.  
I would rather eat when and where ever with a few ADR's with TIW.
What were they thinking for sure !
Have fun with your beautiful family and give us more ....... !


----------



## AirGoofy

Pool games bingo champion.  My card.  Her prize choice.


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Yes, too much food and too many ADR's and too much having to follow the ADR schedule.
> I would rather eat when and where ever with a few ADR's with TIW.
> What were they thinking for sure !
> Have fun with your beautiful family and give us more ....... !



I eat too much, but that is a different issue.  I agree with you about the food choices on ddp.  I remember eating those chocolate cake desserts that came with the QS meal.  Both my dds were begging not to eat them.  But, since we paid for ddp, I was going to get my money worth and ate 3-4 chocolate dessert cakes for lunch. I also remember going home with 20 krispie treats because we had to use up those snack credits.  

 With TiW, I go where I want, eat what I want, drink what I want, and take my 20% discount.


----------



## dvc at last !

Dads are the best !


----------



## dvc at last !

AirGoofy said:


> I eat too much, but that is a different issue.  I agree with you about the food choices on ddp.  I remember eating those chocolate cake desserts that came with the QS meal.  Both my dds were begging not to eat them.  But, since we paid for ddp, I was going to get my money worth and ate 3-4 chocolate dessert cakes for lunch. I also remember going home with 20 krispie treats because we had to use up those snack credits.
> 
> With TiW, I go where I want, eat what I want, drink what I want, and take my 20% discount.



We did have the please eat me - you paid for it problem !

Now we just over eat with TIW and credit cards !


----------



## AirGoofy

On the way to Boma.  Fun with letters. 

 

&

 

Like all good parents, I ignore the cautions to not sit on the letters.


----------



## AirGoofy

By the way,just to prove that I am here, this is a picture of us on the bus.

 

I post, there for I am.


----------



## dvc at last !

Your daughters are cuties !
Eat me some Boma - we have an ADR for Boma in November ! 
Love the offerings - everyone finds something they love !
Have you been to Boma for a Breakfast?
It is worth the weight gain !


----------



## AirGoofy

Boma for breakfast was great.  We would definitely return for it.  Dinner at Jiko was great and we would definitely return for it.  

Boma for dinner.  Not so good.  Here was my favorite plate.

 

I haven't tried dessert yet, but fruit, salad, and safari ale amber beer are the best.  I liked the roasted chicken and spiral pasta, but everything else, not so good.  It was cooked and tasted fresh, but it was overseasoned to the point of everything tasting the same.  

I really looked forward to the seafood stew, but I couldn't tell a taste difference between the shrimp and mussel, only texture difference.  

The pumpkin cheesecake dessert was good so far.  The vote from everyone else is that Boma is great for breakfast, but no return for dinner.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, we are heading out to look at Victoria Falls, when CM Todd gets on the elevator with us.  He was going Club Level, and was nice enough to smuggle us along.  A wonderful view out of the balcony.  

 

We weren't permitted to join the club level buffet, but he showed us the hidden Mickeys, explained that each shield was handmade in Africa to represent tribal affiliation, the stone Mustafa watching the Savanna, and  about the right of passage display unique to AKL.


----------



## AirGoofy

Some more pictures this trip.  

Bo & DW.



Oldest dd near the waterfall at the bar.

 

Outside Boma.

 

DW received a cupcake for her birthday.  

 

I am stuffed.  I sampled a lot of food to experience the different flavors.  Again, a bit disappointed at Boma, but the Club Level tour made up for it.


----------



## dvc at last !

Your plate looks yum -
Happy Birthday to your wife !
Sorry you were disappointed with Boma - I love the food.
Another good reason we love Boma is that our daughter who is vegetarian our son who is vegan are treated as royalty.
The chef gives them the tour of the buffet and what is right for them - then makes special meals for them.
Even special dessert !
Lucky you seeing the Club Level !
I have never been up there.  Someday will book CL !


----------



## AirGoofy

More from AKL.


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Your plate looks yum -
> Happy Birthday to your wife !
> Sorry you were disappointed with Boma - I love the food.
> Another good reason we love Boma is that our daughter who is vegetarian our son who is vegan are treated as royalty.
> The chef gives them the tour of the buffet and what is right for them - then makes special meals for them.
> Even special dessert !
> Lucky you seeing the Club Level !
> I have never been up there.  Someday will book CL !



Yes, the salad and fruit were great.  I should have started and stopped with those.


----------



## AirGoofy

Bus over to MK and riding the resort monorail.  CMs already lining rope to get ready of mass exodus.  One said it was bad last night.


----------



## dvc at last !

Have fun !

What do you mean bad last night ?


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Have fun !
> 
> What do you mean bad last night ?



I didn't ask for specifics.  I just figured a lot of people trying to exit at the same time.


----------



## AirGoofy

Did a little shopping at CR & then into the lobby at BLT.  

 

 

Went to TOTWL with some DisDads, a crazy group of dads that love their families and enjoy Disney.  

 

We enjoyed more beer, pretzels, great conversation, and an amazing view of Wishes.  A great way to end the night.


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning.  We slept in late this AM, tired from a late night at TOTWL & surviving Mario Andretti driving us back on the bus.

 

The food court is filled this AM, busier than either weekend day.  I hope this isn't an omen of the crowd levels at MNSSHP tonight.


----------



## AirGoofy

Made it to Disney Springs.  Some familiar sites and some changes.

 

Tweedle dee and dum are gone.   Frozen is here.

 

A new topiary and walkway to stairs to parking area.

 

A new walkway to Fulton's Crab House. 

 

Just a cool tshirt.

 

Tick Tock is gone.  (the crocodile from Captain Hook).  But, I still managed to get the clock.

 

Did some shopping.  DW got a new purse.


----------



## AirGoofy

Stopped for Wetzel pretzel, Starbucks frappecino, Ghirardelli ice crew, and a frozen margarita.

 

Not that I needed to, but I made it to afternoon before my first drink selfie.


----------



## AirGoofy

After the candy apple and slushies, we are heading back to the resort to rest and B ready for MNSSHP.


----------



## AirGoofy

Going to the MNSSHP.

Sulley.

 

Mike.

 

Mike & Sulley.

 

The weather is beautiful right now.  I'm hoping it will stay this way throughout the night.


----------



## AirGoofy

DW & I.



Not quite as much preparation, but we did have to pack and wear them on the right day.


----------



## AirGoofy

Walking up Main Street USA and grabbed a picture with the band.  

 

Stopped at Columbia Harbour House for dinner.  I had the clam chowder and DW had the Seafood Mac n Cheese.

 

With our bellies full, let's go have some fun.  Well, full enough until I get a dole whip.


----------



## AirGoofy

At Pete's sideshow tent getting pictures for our Christmas cards this year.  

Madame Daisy Fortuna
 

Minnie Magnifique


----------



## AirGoofy

One more time thru.

Great Goofini was scared.

 

Astounding Donaldo was ready to scare.  

 

Is this Cannibalism?  

 

Missed the train yet again.  Disney has a conspiracy against me to not ride the train.  I've missed it with FantasyLand expansion, refurbs, missed the last running in June, and this trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

Time for the Laugh Floor.



The camera gave them an honorable mention, but it was too fast to get a picture.


----------



## AirGoofy

Candy time to Trick or Treat.

 

Getting ready for the dance party.  The canisters from laugh floor triggered the picture.

 

Space Mountain.
 

+1



I'm always amazed with the Imagineering of the People Mover as it connects to all those rides in Tomorrowland, and actually goes thru them.


----------



## AirGoofy

A beautiful night.

 

Dole Whip.  

 

Dole Whip Float.

 

A ride on the Magic Carpets.


----------



## AirGoofy

A ride on POTC.

 

There have been 10 minutes of wait time or less at most attractions.  It was more crowded at check in and the hub area, but so far, has been easy to navigate.


----------



## AirGoofy

After POTC, watches the parade outside Pecos Bill Cafe.  It is getting dark, so the picture quality on my phone is going.

 

Inside BTMRR.  

 

The singing dead barbershop quartet?

 

The dds didn't want to go to Splash Mountain in fear of getting their tutu wet.  So, we went to the hub and watched the Hocus Pocus show at center stage, followed by Hallowishes.  

I doubt there will be many more posts this evening with the dark and fading battery.  I may sneak a few more in.


----------



## AirGoofy

We did Celebrate the Magic, the show on the Castle wall, and I was amazing.  We sat on one of the new hub walls and had great seats.  We stayed for Hallowishes there.  The long fireworks were partially obstructed by the tree, but close ones around the castle were excellent there.  We went and finished with Haunted Mansion, I bought my MNSSHP pin, and now we are taking a picture with magic Mickey.  We are skipping the 2nd parade and going back to the resort.


----------



## AirGoofy

One last picture with Mickey, the Master Magician.  

 

We managed to watch the Headless Horseman go around the circle at the end of Main Street.  It was another great day at the MK.  Goodnight, Ned!


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning sports fans.  While the family is still sleeping, I'm up to charge the phones.  We should be leaving around noon for Disney's Vero Beach Resort for the remainder of the vacation.


----------



## AirGoofy

This place is packed this AM.  I already had my morning coffee and banana, but a cruise bus dropped a bunch of people here.  I guess since the rooms are not ready, everyone went to the food court.  So, we had a late crowded breakfast at the closed pool bar.

 

Maybe it's too early to teach them to eat at the bar.


----------



## AirGoofy

We did make it to Disney Vero Beach Resort.  The clouds are a bit ominous from the 4th floor laundry window.

 

We went to the town of Vero to eat at a local restaurant.  The food was ok, but really pricey.  We did have Florida lobster and crab.

 

After a beer run at Publix, we get to enjoy some beach & resort time.


----------



## AirGoofy

Well, we finally had a bucket of rain dropped on us - er the resort - I was dry under the outdoor balcony/ porch/ deck/ seating area.

 

There is an ocean behind that beer.


----------



## AirGoofy

Not many pictures today for this part of the live report.  

 

Some action, but the scenery doesn't change all too much.

 

The most exciting thing was a military chopper went by overhead.  The weather was absolutely amazing.  I managed to stay on the beach for 7 hours, sitting under the umbrella, and enjoying Corona (cans).


----------



## AirGoofy

Dinner tonite at the Green Cabin Room.  

 

Spinach dip appetizer and pizza for dinner.  Maybe not gourmet food, but the view is terrific.


----------



## AirGoofy

Some mini golf after an early dinner. 

 

Of course I won.  You play to win the game.  We'll take a night stroll before campfire & s'mores.


----------



## dvc at last !

Just finished reading the last few days of your TR - work and stuff got in the way - boo !

Looks like a great night at MNSSHP for the family - glad the new Hub area was good for viewing.
Everyone wore something for the Party.
Give more about Vero.  We always say we are going there for a few days when at WDW, but have not done so.
How long was the trip to Vero from WDW ?
Is there much to see do or would a few days be enough.
I would be happy with nothing to do but sit on a beach and enjoy the view and a soda.
Others here disagree.

Have fun - enjoy the vaca !


----------



## franandaj

Looks like a great time!


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> We did make it to Disney Vero Beach Resort.  The clouds are a bit ominous from the 4th floor laundry window.
> 
> View attachment 128727
> 
> We went to the town of Vero to eat at a local restaurant.  The food was ok, but really pricey.  We did have Florida lobster and crab.
> 
> View attachment 128728
> 
> After a beer run at Publix, we get to enjoy some beach & resort time.



I'm catching up on the posts from behind and really loving them. I like the cool stormtrooper faces shirt your daughter held up. I had to buy a Star Wars Disney Cruise tee shirt when we were on board even though our cruise wasn't one with the special SW events. (But they had the shirt in my size, which is often difficult!). 

And the Mike W lollipop cannibalism question was really funny. 

But I had to comment on this one. First, after days at WDW, you said the restaurant THERE was expensive?? I can't imagine. Then the sign in the window. Pastostas does make the best ravioli!! We get their lobster ravioli on occasion. Some of the NY Italians won't touch anything else.


----------



## psac

Oh yeah the other thing was the AKL club. I agree, the views and everything from up there are awesome. That was really cool of the CM. We liked the AKL club so much we bought an add on contract resale with AKL as the home on that one, which of course means we'll never stay club there again.  but we didn't really like Kidani. Great view but insanely long hallways, like it laughs at the BW long. We also miss the convenience of the MK or Epcot resorts when we stay at AKL. We've been using those points for our other stays (BLT this year and Poly next year), but we'll do Jambo DVC eventually. 

Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Just finished reading the last few days of your TR - work and stuff got in the way - boo !
> 
> Looks like a great night at MNSSHP for the family - glad the new Hub area was good for viewing.
> Everyone wore something for the Party.
> Give more about Vero.  We always say we are going there for a few days when at WDW, but have not done so.
> How long was the trip to Vero from WDW ?
> Is there much to see do or would a few days be enough.
> I would be happy with nothing to do but sit on a beach and enjoy the view and a soda.
> Others here disagree.
> 
> Have fun - enjoy the vaca !



This is our third trip to Vero Beach Resort.  I prefer Disney World to the beach, so a few days here is fine for me.  But, if you like beach resorts, this place has it all.  From the pictures, you can tell it is right on the beach.  There is the beach, built up sea wall, small green space, and then resort. 

There is a lot of free stuff to do - pool, pool slide, community hall, billiards, & ping pong.  There is also a place to check out equipment - Croquet, football, etc and play in the greenspace - as well as tennis courts and basketball court.  There are the pool games (just like at Disney), campfire songs and s'mores, sea turtle searches on the beach with staff, and probably a few others i am missing.  The 9 hole mini golf costs $1 per person. 

Then, there is the paid stuff - two restaurants and 1 lounge (Green Cabin Room) and they all take the TiW.  There is a character breakfast on Sat AM and some pirate buffet dinner we miss because it's a different time of year.  One can rent beach chairs, umbrellas, paddle boards, etc and the beach.  They also have a morning and evening kayak excursion only twice during the week in the connecting river where you may see manatees or dolphins.  There is a spa here as well. 

Then, you have that short trip into Vero and there are some outlet stores.  But, we rarely leave the resort after the initial beer and snack run.  I'll post a weekly guide thing. 



franandaj said:


> Looks like a great time!



Thanks. 



psac said:


> I'm catching up on the posts from behind and really loving them. I like the cool stormtrooper faces shirt your daughter held up. I had to buy a Star Wars Disney Cruise tee shirt when we were on board even though our cruise wasn't one with the special SW events. (But they had the shirt in my size, which is often difficult!).
> 
> And the Mike W lollipop cannibalism question was really funny.
> 
> But I had to comment on this one. First, after days at WDW, you said the restaurant THERE was expensive?? I can't imagine. Then the sign in the window. Pastostas does make the best ravioli!! We get their lobster ravioli on occasion. Some of the NY Italians won't touch anything else.



True.  I guess I should have said pricey for off Disney property.  DW found reviews online and this was supposed to be a place for the 'locals', so I was expecting cheaper pricing.


----------



## AirGoofy

I managed to get a few days from the guide.  There is stuff listed everyday of the week.  They also have the child care services like at WDW.

 

Other ones I forgot to mention were fishing excursions, bike hike, and surf school.


----------



## AirGoofy

With all the list of activities, I had to go try the tennis court this AM.

 

They have a "wall" of some hanging boards.  It gave me a good workout, and i never can win against it.


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Oh yeah the other thing was the AKL club. I agree, the views and everything from up there are awesome. That was really cool of the CM. We liked the AKL club so much we bought an add on contract resale with AKL as the home on that one, which of course means we'll never stay club there again.  but we didn't really like Kidani. Great view but insanely long hallways, like it laughs at the BW long. We also miss the convenience of the MK or Epcot resorts when we stay at AKL. We've been using those points for our other stays (BLT this year and Poly next year), but we'll do Jambo DVC eventually.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip!



Yes, we lucked out with that CM.  I agree with you about AKL - Kidani was nice and we ended up on the side closer to Jambo where bus stop was.  So, we didn't get that hallway experience.  I also agree with you about the hallways - BWV is nothing in comparison.  I liked the water area better at Kidani, but everything else about Jambo and I would want to stay there, especially club level.

The spread out resorts (SSR, OKW, Kidani) are great for some, but we like the hotel style at BWV & BLT.  We'll eventually get over to Poly & VGF, but I'm concerned about staying in the far building and walking to get to everything.


----------



## AirGoofy

Appetizer or pre-dinner and drinks at Green Cabin Room again.  We are going to try Sonya's later if we can get in.  

 

It is windy.


----------



## AirGoofy

Drinking on the verandah.

 

We are facing the ocean.  LiTs are a cheaper way to get drunk than paying the bar tab.


----------



## dvc at last !

Gotta love the soda !


----------



## dvc at last !

AirGoofy said:


> This is our third trip to Vero Beach Resort.  I prefer Disney World to the beach, so a few days here is fine for me.  But, if you like beach resorts, this place has it all.  From the pictures, you can tell it is right on the beach.  There is the beach, built up sea wall, small green space, and then resort.
> 
> There is a lot of free stuff to do - pool, pool slide, community hall, billiards, & ping pong.  There is also a place to check out equipment - Croquet, football, etc and play in the greenspace - as well as tennis courts and basketball court.  There are the pool games (just like at Disney), campfire songs and s'mores, sea turtle searches on the beach with staff, and probably a few others i am missing.  The 9 hole mini golf costs $1 per person.
> 
> Then, there is the paid stuff - two restaurants and 1 lounge (Green Cabin Room) and they all take the TiW.  There is a character breakfast on Sat AM and some pirate buffet dinner we miss because it's a different time of year.  One can rent beach chairs, umbrellas, paddle boards, etc and the beach.  They also have a morning and evening kayak excursion only twice during the week in the connecting river where you may see manatees or dolphins.  There is a spa here as well.
> 
> Then, you have that short trip into Vero and there are some outlet stores.  But, we rarely leave the resort after the initial beer and snack run.  I'll post a weekly guide thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Wow - Vero does have a lot to offer AND a beach.  I love all the activities.  Good you can use TIW.
> Did you enjoy the food offerings ?  Did you have a kitchen - if so was there a place on the way or in the area to pick up a few groceries ?
> Since we fly to WDW thinking .......rent a car at the airport drive to Vero for a few days  - back to WDW turn the car in and stay at WDW a few days and take the ME back to MCO.
> 
> How was the weather at Vero in October ?
> 
> 
> 
> True.  I guess I should have said pricey for off Disney property.  DW found reviews online and this was supposed to be a place for the 'locals', so I was expecting cheaper pricing.


----------



## dvc at last !

AirGoofy said:


> I managed to get a few days from the guide.  There is stuff listed everyday of the week.  They also have the child care services like at WDW.
> 
> View attachment 129073
> 
> Other ones I forgot to mention were fishing excursions, bike hike, and surf school.



That is a full schedule of activities to take advantage of !

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AirGoofy

We finished off with dinner at Sonya's restaurant last night.  The blue crab bisque was very good.  I'll have to wake up everyone else and get them going soon.  It will be a long day driving home.


----------



## psac

Safe driving, glad you had a nice trip!

I agree about the "hotel" style locations. That's our biggest worry with Poly in March, that it'll pour and we'll be trapped. But we will be close to the TTC, so that will be convenient for the monorail options.


----------



## AirGoofy

We managed to stay in the same room as last time.  I know most don't like rooms near elevators, but I like the 2nd floor Inn rooms with inside stair and elevator access.  

 

2204 is the other room in the corner.


----------



## AirGoofy

After loading up the car, we had a late breakfast at Shutter's restaurant and one more picture at the beach.

 

Another fun vacation has ended.


----------



## dvc at last !

Thanks for taking us on your family vacation !  Glad it was a great time - and loved your pics.
Have a safe ride home - it is always a sad trip home !


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Thanks for taking us on your family vacation !  Glad it was a great time - and loved your pics.
> Have a safe ride home - it is always a sad trip home !



Thanks for following along.  We had an easy trip home, with limited traffic issue.  We left Vero at noon ET, which would have translated to 1:30 - 2:00 PM ET from WDW and made it thru Atlanta with no traffic until the north side with construction.


----------



## dvc at last !

Glad your drive home was safe !
Are you and your family planning the next trip ?


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Glad your drive home was safe !
> Are you and your family planning the next trip ?



We are booked at BWV for Spring Break in April.  It will NOT be in the peak two weeks of Easter season.  So far, that is my favorite time of year - low crowds and cool weather.

Eventually, once the girls are out of school, we will visit in each month to try them all out.   I like the fall for MNSSHP, and I really want to go the 10 days where I could get both a MVMCP & MNSSHP.  I'd like to try the first weeks of December, but will not go during the crazy two Christmas weeks.


----------



## dvc at last !

Our next rip is November for the Half Marathon (not me) our son, daughter and her husband will run.  We will be at BCV.
It is also Food & Wine.  We will see the Osborne Lights for the last time.
We have done MNSSHP, but never MVMCP.
Then Presidents week in February AKV-Jambo.

Your Spring Break will be great !
I do like BWV also.


----------



## disneymayz

Back on page 27, I think, there was a picture of a clock at Disney Springs. Where is this located? Do they sell them?


----------



## AirGoofy

disneymayz said:


> Back on page 27, I think, there was a picture of a clock at Disney Springs. Where is this located? Do they sell them?



It is in the World of Disney in the jewelry section or the one next (right) to jewelry section.  It used to have the alligator/ crocodile from Peter Pan underneath it, holding up the clock.  I haven't seen any for sale, but I really haven't looked for any.  I have taken pictures over the years with the dds in front of it.  When I saw the construction, I figured I would still get the picture.


----------



## AirGoofy

Welcome to 2016 LIVE! trip report.



Our 4th floor view studio standard view.


----------



## AirGoofy

This is our 3rd trip to BWV.

 

We unpacked.  Our studio even has the Murphy Bed.

 

Everyone was hungry after a 13.5 hour car ride.



Starting with dinner at ESPN Club with Yuengling Draft.


----------



## dvc at last !

Good to see your family's happy faces - let the games begin .......

but, how did they have smiles after 13 plus hours driving ?

I know - you get that way at the happiest places on earth !

BWV - nice location, too !

Ready for the live TR .......


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Good to see your family's happy faces - let the games begin .......
> 
> but, how did they have smiles after 13 plus hours driving ?
> 
> I know - you get that way at the happiest places on earth !
> 
> BWV - nice location, too !
> 
> Ready for the live TR .......



They were happy because they were getting ready to eat.  

Also, it will be a semi-live trip report this time.  My battery didn't charge last night as I left wifi on.  So, I didn't have enough battery life for pictures and posting.


----------



## AirGoofy

We start this trip at Animal Kingdom.  It turns out we haven't been to this park since 2010.  Not sure how I overlooked it, but I guess so.

 

I have a new phone with selfie camera.

 

Not sure how that gray hair got there.  EMH this morning and started with our favorite at Kilimanjaro Safari with FP+ saved for the afternoon.


----------



## AirGoofy

We had to wait for several giraffes to get out of the road and they finally crossed over it.

 

The lions were awake.  No roar though.

 

A terrific photo opportunity.

 

We were going to ride KS twice, but the line was too long.  So, we went over to Expedition Everest with a short wait.

 

Managed to get front car.  Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

We did some dancing.  The drums are cool.

 

Pangini forest??

 

Festival of the Lion King was a great show as usual.  We sat close to the very top of the giraffe section.  I wish we had skipped the forest and got there sooner.

 

Finding Nemo.  The performer who played Nemo was terrific.



I think the male actor who played Marlin was the same as the last time we were here, but maybe not.


----------



## AirGoofy

That was all done by noon.  The park did get crowded and an announcement was made to open the park to 7 for an extra hour.

Lunch at Yak n Yeti.  DW is a Landry's Member and we had a $25 off reward.  Notice the phantom hand.   

We had a great meal with mahi mahi, swordfish, and ribs were all exceptional.  A couple draft beers and the pineapple wanton dessert.

 

Time to start FP+.  First was Dinosaur.

 

Second was Expedition Everest again.

 

Not front car this time.


----------



## AirGoofy

We had some time for Kilimanjaro Safari FP+ so it was Kali River Rapids.  The dds were wet.

 

Then, we went and rode the train and back.  We didn't stop.

 

We finished with the Kilimanjaro Safari ride again.  No extra pictures.  We did the Life is Tough being a Bug in there somewhere, but I don't remember where and didn't take a picture.


----------



## AirGoofy

We were tired and left AK around 6:00 PM.

Went back to the Boardwalk where there was some entertainment.

 

Then, we bought a pizza from the Boardwalk pizza window and drank a frozen Grand Margarita while we waited for it to be cooked.  We enjoyed dinner poolside and the quiet pool.  

That is updated for now......


----------



## AirGoofy

Was able to watch the Star Wars fireworks from BWV.  I could hear some of the music, but it was quickly drowned out by the passing boats.  Still, I nice addition this trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

We made it to Epcot.  Wouldn't you know it?  DW was selected to be wanded but not me!  I was so jealous.


----------



## AirGoofy

Made it thru IG.  

 

Mission Space.  This one may be shot of the day with the sun overhead, topiary, and background.

 

With Soarin closed, Test Track had 115 min standby and 45 min single rider wait. 

 

So we listened to the drums and moved on.


----------



## AirGoofy

We rode Living with the Land twice and had a quick chicken wrap snack.

 

We tried our first ever behind the scenes tour, which was the seeds tour.

 

Pumpkins.  Over 50 lbs.

 

Fluted pumpkin.

 

And

 

And red with fish envy.



We were able to feed the tilapia fish pellets which was fun.


----------



## AirGoofy

Time for more food.  The winner was lemon grey goose slush and croissant from France.

 

Another topiary.

 

Beer and pretzel from Germany were not as good.



DW had fresh caramel popcorn from Karamel Kuche and a drink from China.  No time for a picture.


----------



## AirGoofy

More fun with selfie camera.

 

Three Caballeros.  They have the three birds as animatronics now at the end. 

 

Honey, I shrunk the audience, er um, Captain Eo, er um Pixar Disney short films.  They were fun.  

 

DW wearing her Figment of Imagination while at the Figment of the Imagination ride.



Some weird posted times.  30 min stand by time had no wait.  I found that at other rides yesterday and today.


----------



## AirGoofy

Some really close planning times, maybe too close, and definitely to far away.  We hustle from Figment to get the last picture with Alice.

 

Right after last picture with Alice, our ADR at Rose n Crown.  I had the Shepard's pie for the first time ever.  It was good.  We had the trifle and sticky toffee pudding for dessert.

 

Then, back down for FP+ at Character Spot.

Then, over for FP+ at Test Track.



I wanted the big redneck truck, not that it would be a KY stereotype.  DW picked out the paint, flames, and the rest of the accessories. The high score design if the day was 230.  We got 213.


----------



## AirGoofy

Mickey.

 

Goofy.

 

Minnie.


----------



## AirGoofy

We were out in time for Illuminations to catch a spot close enough to the water to see the globe and feel the heat from the fire.  

Then, we rode Spaceship Earth.  My creation.

 

Test track had another huge wait and it was close to 10:00 PM.  We decided to call it a night.

 

One last topiary to end the day.  Another great day at Epcot.  I think we are sleeping in late tomorrow before MK.


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning from the madhouse, er um, Magic Kingdom.  

 

It is a full blown mob scene with a 30 minute wait for Mickey Mouse.  The crowd to get in with bag inspection is horrendous.  We have evening FP and are supposed to be back on Friday.  I already asked DW if we can change Friday plans.

By the way, according to DW's fitbit, we walked 9.4 miles at AK and 9.36 at Epcot.  I'm going to try to make that a much lower amount today.


----------



## declansdad

AirGoofy said:


> The lions were awake.  No roar though.



You think they would make those animatronic lions roar more often.


----------



## AirGoofy

declansdad said:


> You think they would make those animatronic lions roar more often.



I had to make some jokes and asked on the Behind the Seeds tour if the flies were animatronics.  I got a half smile, but I don't think my joke was appreciated


----------



## AirGoofy

Stopped in for a picture with Tinkerbell.  Our Christmas cards are family Disney pictures, so you may be previewing the winner. 



The first time for us.  A picture with the mayor in the car.

 

Jungle cruise had a 60 min wait posted, but we made it in 30.

 

Definitely has her father's maturity.

 

We are planning on MK again Friday, so we are taking today really slow and walking as little as possible.


----------



## AirGoofy

Finished off Adventureland with Pirates of the Caribbean at 30 min.

 

Walked directly onto Tiki room.  I still like the show with Iago and Zazu better.  And, got a picture with Jasmine and Aladdin.

 

We ate lunch at Skipper Canteen.  We could only make the ADR the day of.

 

It was a very good meal, better than BoG.  No alcohol on menu yet.  I had the steak, DW had fish (mahi mahi), and dd had pork.  The pork was not very good.  We had an appetizer  (stuffed dumpling) which was very good.  A lot of different flavors and spices.  Concierge at BWV said it is not getting much business due to the menu/ flavors.


----------



## AirGoofy

My dessert.  Dole whip.

 

Oldest DD had nuttella strawberry waffle since she didn't like her meal from Sleepy Hollow.

 

Youngest dd went to ice cream shop by plaza for dessert.  

 

DW got an apple on Main Street 

 

We enjoyed our desserts before riding around MK on the train a couple times.

 

One of the trips thru, we managed to see the parade and the fire breathing dragon from train while it was parked at the station.  It had been a few years since i was able to ride the train, and was able to take advantage of it.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rafiki from earlier.  He was hanging out by Skipper Canteen.

 

After the train, we exited at Frontierland and did Country bear Jamboree.

 

Listened to the banjo and went and on the paddleboat.  I missed a picture.   

 

Onto the Hall of Presidents for a 20 minute seated rest and trip report posting.

 

Early dinner at Columbia Harbour House.  They took the seafood mac n cheese off the menu.  




Time for FP+.  Will post more tomorrow.


----------



## AirGoofy

IASW.  Not a FP+.

 

Philharmagic.  Not a FP+.

 

Splash Mountain.  FP+ 

 

Waiting inside the gift shop for 15 minutes because I didn't time my FP+ well.

 

Not priceless.  Time for BTMRR.


----------



## AirGoofy

BTMRR selfie cam.

 

We skipped the parade and did Haunted Mansion on 25 min wait instead.

 

....and

 

Over to the carousel.  This one is to see if anyone is even bothering to read this. Maybe my grandchildren in 2 decades or so.

 

Then, onto the Little Mermaid.  The dds started fighting again so I didn't get a picture.  It was a longer walk to get on the ride than the ride itself.  The queue is well designed.  We had another chocolate caramel apple.

 

Then, found a seat opposite the store in front of Dumbo behind 7DMT for Wishes.  

 

We were able to see the castle out one eye and the fireworks behind the castle with the other.  Loud but beautiful show as always.


----------



## AirGoofy

After Wishes, strolled back down to Peter Pan Flights and used our last FP+.  It was still a 40 minute wait.    But, not with FP. 

 

It was around 10:30 PM, it was drizzling, and we were tired from yet another long day. DW said we walked 7.5 miles.today, and this was an easier day as it was 2 miles leas than each previous day. 

One last picture of Cinderella's castle.



We will be back at MK on Friday, with FP+ at Space Mountain, Dumbo, and Mickey.  The plan is to just stay in Tommorrowland and Fantasyland, except if we ride the train around again.

Tomorrow is DHS.  Goodnight Ned.


----------



## pkondz

AirGoofy said:


> Not sure how that gray hair got there.



Simple. DDs.
I feel your pain.



AirGoofy said:


> We had to wait for several giraffes to get out of the road



Ingrates.



AirGoofy said:


> Managed to get front car. Yeah!!!!!!



I pretty much _only_ rode in the front last time. DD wanted it.
You do know you can ride in the front everytime, right?



AirGoofy said:


> Went back to the Boardwalk where there was some entertainment.



What was he doing?



AirGoofy said:


> Mission Space. This one may be shot of the day with the sun overhead, topiary, and background.



That right there is a pretty cool shot.



AirGoofy said:


> We tried our first ever behind the scenes tour, which was the seeds tour.



How'd you like it?



AirGoofy said:


> Definitely has her father's maturity.







AirGoofy said:


> My dessert. Dole whip.



Want.



AirGoofy said:


> IASW. Not a FP+.



My condolences.



AirGoofy said:


> This one is to see if anyone is even bothering to read this.



Nope. This is an automated reply robot.



AirGoofy said:


> It was a longer walk to get on the ride than the ride itself.


----------



## RMColosimo

Awesome pictures. And a lot of dedication to do that posting while there.


----------



## declansdad

Keep up the good work, we're all counting on you.


----------



## AirGoofy

pkondz said:


> I pretty much _only_ rode in the front last time. DD wanted it.
> You do know you can ride in the front everytime, right?
> 
> What was he doing?
> 
> How'd you like it?
> ::



I know.  But, I like front car at random.  I roll with that as the extra magic.  That was a magician entertainer on the Boardwalk.  He was waiving goodbye in that picture.

We all enjoyed the Behind the Seeds tour.  But, we are from KY.    I really like the Living with Land ride and go on it each time.  Plus Soarin was down, so it filled 45 minutes.  I will do the tour again in a few years. 



RMColosimo said:


> Awesome pictures. And a lot of dedication to do that posting while there.



Thanks.  Actually, it was just easier than procrastinating on it when I get home.  This way, my trip report is over when my vacation is over.  And, I can post to it when the family is sleeping or we have a 30 min wait and I'm tired of the dds fighting.



declansdad said:


> Keep up the good work, we're all counting on you.



Thanks.  I'm listening to that message like it is a line from Princess Bride.


----------



## MarbleBob

The behind the seeds tour looks cool.  Would be interested in hearing more about what you thought of it...


----------



## RMColosimo

Yeah, I have three DDs, and every time we go there is one big blow out fight.  <sigh>  Just once I would love for them to not fight while we are at the happiest place on earth.  The wife and I are pretty good about not snipping at one another, we have been together long enough to know when to leave the other alone.


----------



## wasnotafan

AirGoofy said:


> ...Then, onto the Little Mermaid.  The dds started fighting again so I didn't get a picture.  It was a longer walk to get on the ride than the ride itself.  The queue is well designed.  We had another chocolate caramel apple...



I understand that situation all too well.


----------



## AirGoofy

MarbleBob said:


> The behind the seeds tour looks cool.  Would be interested in hearing more about what you thought of it...



Really fun and entertaining.  You sign up behind Soarin desk, and tours are scheduled throughout day.  Like Jedi academy, sign up earlier than later, or you will pay and have to return way later.  It is a 45 minute walking tour.  You start in the lab and they talk about the different research projects.  The CM answers questions.  Then, you walk into the Land Area ride itself in different parts of the greenhouse and fish farm room.  No touching plants, but take pictures and ask questions.  They explain about the different types of growing systems in more detail, taste sample cucumbers grown there, and you do get to hold the fluted pumpkin and a coconut.  The group each receives fish food in your hands (if you want) and you throw it into the Tilapia tank.  I'm sure the tour changes as the different crops grow.  They explain about how long it takes stuff to grow.  If you like the Living with the Land ride, you will enjoy this tour.   

Cost was $20 per person?  You get a 15% discount with Disney Visa or TiW or a few others. 



RMColosimo said:


> Yeah, I have three DDs, and every time we go there is one big blow out fight.  <sigh>  Just once I would love for them to not fight while we are at the happiest place on earth.  The wife and I are pretty good about not snipping at one another, we have been together long enough to know when to leave the other alone.



I'm hoping they grow out of it.  At 14 & 12, when does it happen?


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning from DHS.  We all slept in late, and apparently, the dds were even more tired than me.  So, we didn't arrive until around 10:00 AM, with a slow stroll from the BWV.


----------



## AirGoofy

We went a rode single rider at Aerosmith Rock n roller coaster.  We had about a 20 minute wait, which I guess that means the secret is out.  Stand-by was 60 min though.


----------



## AirGoofy

I'm having wifi problems here at DHS, so more later.  Great American Movie ride was 45 min stand by, so this is going to be another crowded day as well.  We watched Vader attack some young Jedi and had a frozen banana snack with the dds having lemon slush.  

Time.for Indiana Jones stunt show.  Third row from the front for the first show.


----------



## AirGoofy

Lunch at Mama Melrose.

 

DW had the wine flight.

 

We did the Fantasmic package, our first time at this restaurant and first time for package.  Each person for $45 each gets app, entree, and dessert and tickets for Fantasmic seating tonite.  It was a lot of food.  I had mussels and fish of the day (grouper), DW had mozzarella & tomatoes and shrimp campanella, both had calamari, and one had steak and the other pasta & chicken in chess sauce.  Dessert was a trio of tiramisu, cheesecake (lemon), and blood orange cake.  Really good, really expensive, really a lot of food.  We would return to Mama Melrose, but maybe not do package.

Then, it was the Muppets as everything else is closed for refurb in that section.

 

DW photobombs now.


----------



## AirGoofy

Onto Star Tours.  It was a 40 min stand by wait, but I would think closer to 25.  

 

We managed to get the one that follows the Millennium Falcon off the death star, past the imperial fleet, to SW 7 first fight scene (Falcon goes vertical to shoot guns), to opening flying scene in #3, to traffic scene in #2.


----------



## AirGoofy

Over to Little Mermaid.  30 min wait.

 

Tower of Terror FP+.

 

Great American Movie ride.  30 min wait.  Oldest DD was standing in Donald Duck's footprints.

 

Toy Story Mania FP+



Long waits all day.  Rethinking this Spring Break time.


----------



## MarbleBob

AirGoofy said:


> Really fun and entertaining.  You sign up behind Soarin desk, and tours are scheduled throughout day.  Like Jedi academy, sign up earlier than later, or you will pay and have to return way later.  It is a 45 minute walking tour.  You start in the lab and they talk about the different research projects.  The CM answers questions.  Then, you walk into the Land Area ride itself in different parts of the greenhouse and fish farm room.  No touching plants, but take pictures and ask questions.  They explain about the different types of growing systems in more detail, taste sample cucumbers grown there, and you do get to hold the fluted pumpkin and a coconut.  The group each receives fish food in your hands (if you want) and you throw it into the Tilapia tank.  I'm sure the tour changes as the different crops grow.  They explain about how long it takes stuff to grow.  If you like the Living with the Land ride, you will enjoy this tour.
> 
> Cost was $20 per person?  You get a 15% discount with Disney Visa or TiW or a few others.



That sounds fun.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AirGoofy

MarbleBob said:


> That sounds fun.  Thanks for sharing!



No problem.  It is a max group of 20.  If you have any more questions, ask and I'll try to answer.


----------



## AirGoofy

We leave TSM and go to Star Tours for another 20 min wait.  We get first scene again, followed by battle scene at Nabu, and then crash underwater with Jar Jar and dry dock on Nabu.

Then, we use FP+ AND GET VADER.  This ua my favorite one, where Vader holds your ship with the force, and uses the light saber.  The next two were Falcon and Nabu again.  At that point, I didn't care at all.  The best one is Vader.

As we walk toward Fantasmic, it is 7:50 PM, they announce that Fantasmic is filled except standing room only.  Lucky we did that Mama Melrose FP+ .  

We have a seat in the reserved Scar section about 15 rows up on the end.  The dds went to the bathroom, DW got some snacks (churro for me), and we are now waiting for show.  

Other than the massive crowds we aren't used to, the wifi has been crap in the parks.  Also, the rules on Star Tours changed.  The first time, FP had exclusive left side loading.  The 2nd time, the line mixed at the load station, and the third time, it was mixed by CM.  Anyway, bring on Fantasmic and looking forward to Star Tours.


----------



## AirGoofy

Fantasmic was terrific.  I hadn't seen it in awhile and forget some of it.  Both dds enjoyed it.  But, Star Wars fireworks were even better. I really enjoyed the music and voiceovers from the movies.  Hallowishes is still better, but Star Wars fireworks may have vaulted to #2 over Wishes.


----------



## pkondz

AirGoofy said:


> That was a magician entertainer on the Boardwalk.


 
Any good?



AirGoofy said:


> We went a rode single rider at Aerosmith Rock n roller coaster. We had about a 20 minute wait, which I guess that means the secret is out.


 
still.... 1/3 the wait time.



AirGoofy said:


> We watched Vader attack some young Jedi


 
did he lop off his hand?



AirGoofy said:


> Time.for Indiana Jones stunt show.


 
Man. Been decades (literally) since I've seen it.



AirGoofy said:


> Then, it was the Muppets as everything else is closed for refurb in that section.


 




AirGoofy said:


> DW photobombs now.


 
 Didn't catch that at first.



AirGoofy said:


> and then crash underwater with Jar Jar


 
Oy.



AirGoofy said:


> Hallowishes is still better, but Star Wars fireworks may have vaulted to #2 over Wishes.


 
Really! I'm surprised. That good, huh?


----------



## AirGoofy

pkondz said:


> Any good?
> 
> Really! I'm surprised. That good, huh?



Yes, the street performers are good.  There are four different performers over the years, and they move to different sections of the Boardwalk.  I have a few pictures in past trip reports.  It is a short show, but fun to watch and part of that Boardwalk mystique.

As for Star Wars fireworks, yeah, they were great.  I'm a big Star Wars nerd, so hearing the voice of Vader, evil music intro, blasters, and fighters in addition to the fireworks just makes it more fun for me.  We sat around the front of Belle show and looked toward the Movie ride.. Not as impressive as Cinderella's castle as a backdrop, but still a great show.  It may also just be a new show.


----------



## AirGoofy

A slow start this AM for both getting the family out of the room and the buses.  Two buses for AK & Disney Springs before 1 bus to MK.  Disney really doesn't need to write an algorithm, just have the CM call on the radio and say send a freakin buss.


----------



## AirGoofy

Welcome to the Magic Kingdom, again.

 

Taking pictures with princesses.  I hear a little voice over my shoulder.



5 crowded consecutive park days.  Where is the bourbon?


----------



## AirGoofy

Not a lot of action from Tiana.

 

Rapunzel is just hanging around. 

 

This is more like it.

 

A princess pose.

 

Maybe a bit less than 30 minute standby wait.


----------



## AirGoofy

She is too tall now for the front house at Winnie the Pooh.

 

I told her to get used to the bars at Eeyore's house.  

 

I was able to play the drums a bit in this 30 min standby line.  It has taken some adjustment for these crowd levels.  Still, it has been a wonderful trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

Part 1 lunch at Cosmic Ray's with burgers and fries.  We'll be heading over to Lunching Pad for pretzels, Plaza for cookie ice cream sandwiches, and Mrs Potts soft serve ice cream.  Now, that's a four course meal that rivals Victoria & Albert's.


----------



## AirGoofy

Monsters Inc.

 

People Mover.  There was even a wait for People Mover.

 

Carousel of Progress.



We have picked everyday wrong this week.  Each park we went to was the highest for crowd levels.  But, we already made FP+, and do we try and change them all?  We don't do Park Hoppers, but it may be better.  Maybe it is just a bad string of luck after many favorable trips.  

Either way, we have all the FP+ starting next hour followed by dinner at Kona.


----------



## AirGoofy

Mad Hatter tea cups.



The mouse managed to photobomb this picture.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dumbo FP+

 

I did get to watch a mom and four kids cheat the FP+ system.  I noticed as the CM was busy with a family, and she told her kids to go.  The oldest boy asked, "What about our cards?" pointing to the FP scanner.  There are cheaters everywhere.  But, it was a good teaching point with my dds there on the spot.


----------



## AirGoofy

We grabbed some snacks - lemonade & Mickey Apple ...

 

....and went and rode the train around the park.  

 

I have missed riding the train.  And, this is a great way to avoid the crowds.  We rode all the way around (twice).  Next stop is Main Street and FP+ picture with Mickey.

We sat in the back row and I was able to talk with the different CMs about the college program, job opportunities, etc.


----------



## pkondz

AirGoofy said:


> I'm a big Star Wars nerd, so hearing the voice of Vader, evil music intro, blasters, and fighters in addition to the fireworks just makes it more fun for me.


 
Ah. Yeah, I can see that as making fireworks cooler.



AirGoofy said:


> Disney really doesn't need to write an algorithm, just have the CM call on the radio and say send a freakin buss.


 
You wait for busses? Odd.





AirGoofy said:


>


 
I've always wondered.
How many times a day does she need to shave her legs?



AirGoofy said:


> I told her to get used to the bars at Eeyore's house.


 




AirGoofy said:


> We have picked everyday wrong this week. Each park we went to was the highest for crowd levels.


 
Ah, well. You're still in Disney.



AirGoofy said:


> Mad Hatter tea cups.


 
Spewsville.



AirGoofy said:


> I did get to watch a mom and four kids cheat the FP+ system. I noticed as the CM was busy with a family, and she told her kids to go. The oldest boy asked, "What about our cards?" pointing to the FP scanner. There are cheaters everywhere


----------



## AirGoofy

pkondz said:


> I've always wondered.
> How many times a day does she need to shave her legs?
> 
> 
> ad2:



Only once.  Remember, after she cuts her hair once it turns brown and never grows back.


----------



## AirGoofy

What happens when it is really busy at the parks with long wait times?  Be creative.

FP+ with Mickey.

 

Watch the parade.

 

Watch the Dapper Dans.

 

Go to the first aid station.  DW thought dd had a fever.  I didn't think so.  Nurse said no fever, but probably dehydrated.  Go ride Carousel of Progress again.

 

Take funny pictures inside Space Mountain FP+



We decided to skip the dance party and call it a day.


----------



## AirGoofy

We ride a monorail over to Polynesian Village for our dinner at Kona.  This will be our closing dinner of the vacation.  The only thing better than a Lapu Lapu is two of them.  I enjoyed the Lava Roll sushi, ahi tuna, and Kona press pot.

 

We rode the boat to MK and then to WL over the water bridge.  

 

Then, bus back from the WL.

 

Then, we ended the trip soaking our feet in the hot tub and watching the Star Wars fireworks at DHS.  We could hear some of the music, but not all the music or phrases as it is too far away.  

We also were able to disrupt some teenagers, two girls and one boy, talking about popping their breasts out of the swim suit and tan lines.  I enjoyed making sure that hook-up didn't happen on my watch.


----------



## pkondz

AirGoofy said:


> Only once. Remember, after she cuts her hair once it turns brown and never grows back.


 
It does that? Sheesh, I don't even remember that.
Well, if she can market that, all those waxing places'll be outta business.



AirGoofy said:


> DW thought dd had a fever. I didn't think so. Nurse said no fever, but probably dehydrated.


 
Perked up after a rest and a drink, I hope.



AirGoofy said:


>


 
Hey, you two. Family board! 



AirGoofy said:


> Then, we ended the trip soaking our feet in the hot tub and watching the Star Wars fireworks at DHS.


 
I think that's the nicest way I've heard to end a vacation.



AirGoofy said:


> We also were able to disrupt some teenagers, two girls and one boy, talking about popping their breasts out of the swim suit and tan lines. I enjoyed making sure that hook-up didn't happen on my watch.


 
DISdads are always on watch.
And will be as long as there are dumb teens.


----------



## AirGoofy

pkondz said:


> Perked up after a rest and a drink, I hope.
> 
> DISdads are always on watch.
> And will be as long as there are dumb teens.



She did.  Thanks.

I just wished I had used an impression from Ros from Monsters Laugh Floor, "I'm watching!!! Always watching!!!".  But, I did drive that point home with my own dds.  No fornicating as dad will always be around.


----------



## AirGoofy

That's it folks.  Another Disney vacation in the books.  It was the most crowded we have experienced before, and we haven't done 5 consecutive park days in quite some time.  But, we will learn some new tricks from this trip and apply them next year.

 

Still have to load up the car, so if anyone is around, stop by and say hello and I'll add your picture to the trip report.  I don't remember posting it, but we enjoyed two evenings at the Bellevue Lounge.  We had the St Bernadus Abt 12, which is a great beer.

 

We are going to try and find a Mickey waffle somewhere.  Have a great day and thanks for following along.


----------



## AirGoofy

One last picture.  We decided to try Trattoria al Forno for breakfast so the dds could get Mickey waffles and we could try a new breakfast at Spoodles, er um Kouzzina, oh nevermind.

 

I think wine for breakfast sounds like a great way to start the day.


----------



## pkondz

AirGoofy said:


> But, we will learn some new tricks from this trip and apply them next year.


 
I thought you couldn't teach an old dog...
Oh! You meant _the DDs_ learned some new tricks.

Gotcha.



AirGoofy said:


> Have a great day and thanks for following along.


 
Thanks for posting this!



AirGoofy said:


> I think wine for breakfast sounds like a great way to start the day.


----------



## AirGoofy

AirGoofy said:


> One last picture.  We decides to decide Trattoria al Forno for breakfast so the dds could get Mickey waffles and we could try a new breakfast at Spoodles, er um Kouzzina, oh nevermind.
> 
> I think wine for breakfast sounds like a great way to start the day.



Breakfast was good with typical Disney prices.  I had the Breakfast pizza, which was a sausage pizza with two eggs on top.  It was really good.  I wouldn't have thought of that flavor combination.



pkondz said:


> I thought you couldn't teach an old dog...
> Oh! You meant _the DDs_ learned some new tricks.
> :



I can still learn a few, just not many.  The traffic has just been stop n go out of Orlando.  I'm thinking we can just go in early June next year and fly down.


----------



## pkondz

AirGoofy said:


> The traffic has just been stop n go out of Orlando.


 
Ugh. Been there.
That's like adding insult to injury.


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> Really fun and entertaining.  You sign up behind Soarin desk, and tours are scheduled throughout day.  Like Jedi academy, sign up earlier than later, or you will pay and have to return way later.  It is a 45 minute walking tour.  You start in the lab and they talk about the different research projects.  The CM answers questions.  Then, you walk into the Land Area ride itself in different parts of the greenhouse and fish farm room.  No touching plants, but take pictures and ask questions.  They explain about the different types of growing systems in more detail, taste sample cucumbers grown there, and you do get to hold the fluted pumpkin and a coconut.  The group each receives fish food in your hands (if you want) and you throw it into the Tilapia tank.  I'm sure the tour changes as the different crops grow.  They explain about how long it takes stuff to grow.  If you like the Living with the Land ride, you will enjoy this tour.
> 
> Cost was $20 per person?  You get a 15% discount with Disney Visa or TiW or a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they grow out of it.  At 14 & 12, when does it happen?



Not reading real time, but reading nonetheless... Even THAT picture.  this seeds tour sounds interesting. We haven't done any of them either, and this one is a lot cheaper than the others. It might be worth it sometime, thanks for posting about it!  Looks like you're having so far for what I'm up to!  Nice view for your standard room, too. I'd be very happy with that view.  It's better than the non-BW preferred view we had for our one-night stay last year. 

We did a quick three night cruise in the Dream last weekend, so I'm catching up on my Disboards reading now. It was a lot of fun, but very pricey, obviously! We actually rented out our AKL points from next year to pay for it. Worked out well. We're planning to do Disneyland next year, so we knew we wouldn't use those AK points.


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Not reading real time, but reading nonetheless... Even THAT picture.  this seeds tour sounds interesting. We haven't done any of them either, and this one is a lot cheaper than the others. It might be worth it sometime, thanks for posting about it!  Looks like you're having so far for what I'm up to!  Nice view for your standard room, too. I'd be very happy with that view.  It's better than the non-BW preferred view we had for our one-night stay last year.
> 
> We did a quick three night cruise in the Dream last weekend, so I'm catching up on my Disboards reading now. It was a lot of fun, but very pricey, obviously! We actually rented out our AKL points from next year to pay for it. Worked out well. We're planning to do Disneyland next year, so we knew we wouldn't use those AK points.



Thanks.  I've heard that's the best way - to rent out points and pay cash for cruise.  I've not been on one, and am not opposed to a consecutive day non-stop buffet.  DW went on a Carnival Cruise with friends from work and had a great time.  Every time I start planning another trip that doesn't involve WDW, I usually stop and reconsider.  Even when we go to Vero Beach, which is a great resort, I'm always thinking about adding a day at WDW.  

I did the whole beach vacation with my parents and just can't sit still that long.  Once you start adding in all those extra activities, I could've just gone to wdw.


----------



## AirGoofy

We made it back to KY where it is in the 40s this AM.  Why do I live here?

 

I found this on my email.  Apparently, not only does one of my dds think highly of herself, she is skilled in navigating a Disney computer program.


----------



## pkondz

AirGoofy said:


> I found this on my email. Apparently, not only does one of my dds think highly of herself, she is skilled in navigating a Disney computer program.


----------



## psac

Finally got back to your report! Looks like a lot of fun despite the crowds. I definitely have to see the SW fireworks.  The Vader (better than Kylo) and Chewy meet and greets were awesome, as were the Stormtroopers, but we missed the fireworks. 

This has to be one of the scariest things I've ever read:

>>People Mover. There was even a wait for People Mover.

ugh. 



AirGoofy said:


> Dumbo FP+
> 
> View attachment 160973
> 
> I did get to watch a mom and four kids cheat the FP+ system.  I noticed as the CM was busy with a family, and she told her kids to go.  The oldest boy asked, "What about our cards?" pointing to the FP scanner.  There are cheaters everywhere.  But, it was a good teaching point with my dds there on the spot.



Was the lesson that sometimes you can cheat and get away with it?


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Finally got back to your report! Looks like a lot of fun despite the crowds. I definitely have to see the SW fireworks.  The Vader (better than Kylo) and Chewy meet and greets were awesome, as were the Stormtroopers, but we missed the fireworks.
> 
> This has to be one of the scariest things I've ever read:
> 
> >>People Mover. There was even a wait for People Mover.
> 
> ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Was the lesson that sometimes you can cheat and get away with it?



We didn't get to SW character meet at DHS.  That was one of the things I would have liked to do, but those weren't characters high up enough on the list of priorities for the family.  

As for the crowds, this one was partially our fault as we did the parks with EMH each day.  Usually, we go the other route which means we don't get a few park hours, but we get smaller crowds and shorter waits which is worth it.  I think the only EMH that is really worth it is AM at AK to get the Safari ride at 8:00 AM.  I'm hoping to do Wild Africa Trek next year.  

I do try to dispel that notion that cheaters never win.  Cheaters do win and some never get caught.  Sometimes, they get caught later.  But, it takes way more effort to continually lie, and it has a cost to the soul and to the family.


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> We didn't get to SW character meet at DHS.  That was one of the things I would have liked to do, but those weren't characters high up enough on the list of priorities for the family.
> 
> As for the crowds, this one was partially our fault as we did the parks with EMH each day.  Usually, we go the other route which means we don't get a few park hours, but we get smaller crowds and shorter waits which is worth it.  I think the only EMH that is really worth it is AM at AK to get the Safari ride at 8:00 AM.  I'm hoping to do Wild Africa Trek next year.
> 
> I do try to dispel that notion that cheaters never win.  Cheaters do win and some never get caught.  Sometimes, they get caught later.  But, it takes way more effort to continually lie, and it has a cost to the soul and to the family.



That's a better lesson than mine.  

I totally agree though.  We had one time where the scanners weren't working right, and the CM sent us in without actually using the FP, so we changed it to something else. But that was more like a gift than stealing!  

I was later interrogated for it though.


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> That's a better lesson than mine.
> 
> I totally agree though.  We had one time where the scanners weren't working right, and the CM sent us in without actually using the FP, so we changed it to something else. But that was more like a gift than stealing!
> 
> I was later interrogated for it though.





Did you try the whole, these aren't the droids you're looking for? 

And yes, that was a gift and not trying to cheat anyone.  The young boy knew what the rules were and the mom told him to ignore them.  Think there will be a time in the future where she tells him curfew is at a certain time and he ignores it?  Parents set an example for their children more by what they do than what they say.  Are there any other significant areas of life where learning to cheat the rules might be problematic (school, work, relationships)?


----------



## AirGoofy

Welcome back to 2017 Live Trip Report. It sure has been a long time, especially missing Vero Beach Resort in October due to the hurricane.



Somehow, we managed to wind back up at the All Star Movies Resort, in Dalmatians this time.

We have 5 days of parks planned and only a few ADRs.

Mon - CRT breakfast
Wed - Via Napoli
Thurs - Tony's (later changed to Kona)


----------



## MaMudduck

Good to see the new report! I'm down to WDW in 20 days, .  Very curious about crowds, and temperatures.


----------



## AirGoofy

It is beautiful today. Crowds at Disney Springs are low. Of course, Easter is just around the corner....


----------



## AirGoofy

Disney Springs is amazing. We hadn't been since all the construction. We stopped at the Coca-Cola store for mimosas, poured dds slushies into empty mimosa cups, and then snacked our way around splitting pretzels, chocolates from ganachary, and a candy apple from Goofy's candy store.



Had to get Characters in Flight in the background. We stopped at the Boathouse and watches them launch the car/boat into the water. That was fun to watch, and a large crowd gathered. I didn't see the price.



Slushy mimosa?



My first selfie with this new phone.


----------



## psac

Happy to see the update pop up! Enjoy your trip! We're on day one as well, but we're doing it West Coast style!  Checked into the Disneyland Hotel a few hours ago. (My first time, and my wife only came once as a kid.). Enjoy the East Coast Mouse!


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Happy to see the update pop up! Enjoy your trip! We're on day one as well, but we're doing it West Coast style!  Checked into the Disneyland Hotel a few hours ago. (My first time, and my wife only came once as a kid.). Enjoy the East Coast Mouse!



Sounds fun. Never been to DL, but I would like to do a stay there and Aulani


----------



## AirGoofy

Here we are at the Dalmatians section. Sadly, this was the only time I can remember getting hosed on the room. We booked the preferred room, but this one is in a  preferred building, but the room faces the parking lot, furthest from elevator, etc. Didn't go thru the manager, but got the run around. I should know better than to go with the value resort again.


----------



## AirGoofy

Despite the room snafu, we had a great day. We snacked around Disney Springs. I got a room text, but it didn't have the room #, so I had to go back to the check in to get it. First time that happened. We parked and unloaded the car, ate dinner, went to Corpus Christi Church in Celebration, back to resort to swim, some draft beer, showers, and then ready for bed.

That was our first time in Celebration as well. I know I'll be looking at real estate there when I get back to work next week.  It is a beautiful community.


----------



## MaMudduck

We love Celebration, its always part of our Disney trip. I'm hoping to eat at Cafe D'Angelo again (if it's still there) on our next trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

MaMudduck said:


> We love Celebration, its always part of our Disney trip. I'm hoping to eat at Cafe D'Angelo again (if it's still there) on our next trip.



That was our first time there, in 17 years worth of trips. I think we will make it a more frequent experience.


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning from Hollywood Studios. We slept in a bit late and made it after 9:00 AM. This is an EMH day, so it's crowded. We usually follow the schedule if NOT going to a park that has EMH. But, our original plan was to drive down today and not get her until noon. All FPs are after lunch.

We did Aerosmith's RNRC single rider, and all managed to be in the same limo, but not setae's together. It was a time of about 35 minutes as opposed to 75 minute stand by time posted.

We stopped for snacks, pretzel and beer for me, and frozen lemonade for family.

We are in stand by line for TSM, and there is no Wifi in here. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## AirGoofy

Stopped for lunch at ABC Commisary. BBQ chicken & ribs, chicken nugget, and burger. 2nd Yuengling draft and time to oat pictures.

TSM.



High score in cart. VIP!



Pretzel and beer.



The picture from RRNC didn't post. Will try again later.


----------



## AirGoofy

That's better.


----------



## AirGoofy

After lunch, we had pictures made with Mickey and Minnie before going over to the Muppets 3D.

We headed back to Great American Movie ride, grabbed some churros and Mickey ice cream sandwich to enjoy while in line.



Something is up with my new phone or Disney network, as I keep getting an error message that some photos are too large to post. I'll try to figure it out later.


----------



## cj9200

AirGoofy said:


> That was our first time in Celebration as well. I know I'll be looking at real estate there when I get back to work next week.  It is a beautiful community.



I thought you were holding out for Golden Oaks.

Nice pics, looks like you guys are enjoying yourselves.


----------



## AirGoofy

After Great American Movie Ride, we went and took a picture with Kylo Ren. The voice and music were terrific. As scary as he wa trying to be, my girls just kept laughing. I tried to get the photo pass photographer to take a picture with us being force choked, but it didn't work. She didn't want to play along.


----------



## AirGoofy

Force choke Kylo Ren.



Too happy and laughing. My youngest asked if he would go out in the parks with us.



Sorcerer Mickey


----------



## budamacdvcr

R


AirGoofy said:


> After Great American Movie Ride, we went and took a picture with Kylo Ren. The voice and music were terrific. As scary as he wa trying to be, my girls just kept laughing. I tried to get the photo pass photographer to take a picture with us being force choked, but it didn't work. She didn't want to play along.


Looks like you and the family are having a blast! Enjoy!


----------



## AirGoofy

budamacdvcr said:


> R
> 
> Looks like you and the family are having a blast! Enjoy!



Thanks.


----------



## AirGoofy

Got some great front row shot of the stage show, Star Wars, A Galaxy Far, Far Away.

Vader.



Maul.



Phasma.



They also have a 2nd show of the March of First Order, where captain Phasma leads the troops up to the stage.  They are both really cool.


----------



## AirGoofy

Tower of Tower FP+. The phone ate my picture.

Star Tours twice. Then Star Tours FP+.



We got one with Vader at the start on the first time. Then to Hoth and Courrescant.



2nd with Falcon to Pod racing to Corescant. Third time with Falcon to Chewbacca to Nabo & underwater with Jar Jar.


----------



## AirGoofy

After the 3rd Star Tours, we missed Indiana Jones and got a picture with Olaf.



We ate at Fairfax Fare - empanada platter and fajita platter. Both very good. The dds ate chicken nuggets.



Youngest wanted the tie fighter popcorn, and I wanted one too. I'll play with hers though.


----------



## AirGoofy

And a first for everyone.  No one wanted to stay for Fantasmic and Star Wars fireworks. I think we are spoiled with dvc, as we can walk over from Boardwalk and watch & listen to fireworks each night. Or, go to TOTWL and watch New Wishes. 

As the wind picked up, we decided to just go back to the resort and get an early night sleep to get to MK in the morning. Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning from the Magic Kingdom.



CRT


----------



## budamacdvcr

AirGoofy said:


> Good morning from the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> CRT


Good morning back at you - glad you got to see the new Star Wars things at Studios.


----------



## AirGoofy

Network or boards or phone or wifi is terrible today. I'm done trying.


----------



## AirGoofy

budamacdvcr said:


> Good morning back at you - glad you got to see the new Star Wars things at Studios.



Thanks. It is really busy at MK today. UC rates it a 7, but there was a line in men's bathroom.  I'm thinking it's higher.


----------



## AirGoofy

Been a long day. The crowd levels have been high and difficult to maneuver. I looked last night and the hours were 9 to 9. This morning, they were 8 to 11. I can't imagine both DW and I looked at wrong and it was wrong when I scheduled FPs. But, I guess we did the best we could.

Haunted Mansion



IASW.



It's not the busiest ever - it did get a 10 on a Columbus Day weekend one year. I was ready to call it early.


----------



## dvc at last !

Good to see you and your family at WDW- looks like you are all having a great time.

I like your eating around Disney Springs - Yum ! 

Never saw Celebration, but understand it is a very nice place to be.
Golden Oaks - too expensive or me.

Kylo Ren saw last trip he is intimidating.

Your girls have grown so much - adorable !

Enjoy your stay - 

waiting for more !

(We are planning a November trip.)


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Good to see you and your family at WDW- looks like you are all having a great time.
> 
> I like your eating around Disney Springs - Yum !
> 
> Never saw Celebration, but understand it is a very nice place to be.
> Golden Oaks - too expensive or me.
> 
> Kylo Ren saw last trip he is intimidating.
> 
> Your girls have grown so much - adorable !
> 
> Enjoy your stay -
> 
> waiting for more !
> 
> (We are planning a November trip.)



Thanks, and yes, they keep on getting older. I tried to use the force with the photo pass handler for Kylo Ren. It was a fun experience and I like how they stay in role. Celebration is probably out of our price range also, but it is a beautiful community.


----------



## AirGoofy

Not getting trip photos posted in order. I did get a new phone two weeks ago, and haven't figured out everything, like the settings on photo sizes.

Front Car of FP+ BTMRR.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, we did get to CRT and it was empty with the park your changes. W made it up an hour before our ADR was scheduled. I thought the previous stuffed French toast was better than the current offering.

Ariel.



Armory at PoC. The line was that long.



DW and I on Magic Carpet's.



my shirt says, "My favorite Disney Evil Queen is my wife". Lots if comments yesterday.


----------



## AirGoofy

My well planned 90 days FP+ didn't work when Splash Mountain went down. But, Disney automatically frees up the FP and gives you a list of other rides to go on. Or, you can wait and try the other later if/ when it re starts.

We opt for Space Mountain.



Indy cars.



From the stands.



Tomorrow land cleared out nicely after the parade and we did CoP, Laugh Floor,and People Mover as well.


----------



## AirGoofy

We finished off the park with a few more rides and snacks. The family split a Apple and a had a Dole Whip Float.



We finished the evening at TOTWL for Wishes. A great way to end the day.


----------



## AirGoofy

Now if I can just get everyone out of bed this morning an over to Animal Kingdom....


----------



## budamacdvcr

AirGoofy said:


> Been a long day. The crowd levels have been high and difficult to maneuver. I looked last night and the hours were 9 to 9. This morning, they were 8 to 11. I can't imagine both DW and I looked at wrong and it was wrong when I scheduled FPs. But, I guess we did the best we could.


Don't feel bad, had that happen to me and DS last summer as they changed park times the day before. We hit MK one morning for an updated 8:00 opening and half the Cast members weren't sure what time the park opened. They seem to be doing these park time changes on the fly more and more.  


AirGoofy said:


> Now if I can just get everyone out of bed this morning an over to Animal Kingdom....


Let us know how that works for ya


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning from AK.



We arrived just as the park opened. No, an hour late. Just that many people backed up.


----------



## dvc at last !

AirGoofy said:


> my shirt says, "My favorite Disney Evil Queen is my wife". Lots if comments yesterday.



Love it   !


----------



## dvc at last !

I do like Wishes also -

Everyone looks like they are enjoying the stay.


What is up for tomorrow (Wednesday) ?


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> I do like Wishes also -
> 
> Everyone looks like they are enjoying the stay.
> 
> 
> What is up for tomorrow (Wednesday) ?



Epcot today.


----------



## AirGoofy

AK was packed. I know these are 7s on the crowd capacity, but they feel busier. However, the CMs even recognize it will be busier in the next few weeks for Easter.

 

We go to Expedition Everest and ride single rider (20 min).

Then, EE FP+. Front car baby.



That's two years in a row.


----------



## AirGoofy

From there, we go to lunch. We eat at the Yak & Yeti QS. I had the chicken, it was really good. The dds both had hamburgers, and we watched the birds dive bomb for food. I didn't manage any pictures - I guess we were too hungry.


----------



## AirGoofy

Then, we go over to FoTLK. It is my favorite non fireworks show.  It is swarmed, and we made it under the roof queue. So, even though we were in the giraffe section up top, it was still a great show.

 

Some my use there FP to sit in the lower sections.  It is a great idea to get a reserved spot, but people still were there early and waiting for those front low floor seats.


----------



## AirGoofy

We zip back across the park for the Nemo show, and Sat in the very top section. It is still a good show, and the music is great. I think seats in the top floor section or first part of the next section are better to see the show.

Then, it's over to Dino ride.



Haven't mentioned it, but early this AM, I hurt my back. I wasn't doing anything, just twisted it while getting up.



I think EE was worse on the back going backwards though than Dino ride.


----------



## AirGoofy

Made it to my favorite ride of the day, Kilimanjaro Safari. It started to rain, so we just did the stand by thing. Big mistake, as everyone else must have had the same idea. But, it was a good ride though even with the long wait.






We went and ate Flame Tree BBQ. It was our first time there, and I won't go back. The chicken was dry. We have much better and cheaper BBQ less than 10 miles away in my home town.

Then, we go back to KS for FP+.  Anyone watch the tv show "Blackish"? In the episode where the dad buys a vip package at WDW, he walks thru the FP line while holding up his magic band yelling, "VIP". That's what it felt like with the 120 min stand by line.

We did get stared down and stopped on the road by a White Rhino.



A lot of crossing the park to make all the attractions. Maybe we will do better next time.


----------



## AirGoofy

We finished up the night at Rivers of Light. There are two sides - stand by loading by Nemo and FP+ loading by EE. There have been many debates on using a FP for the end of the evening shows. Just my opinion - I like doing the dinner FP packages. That way, I still get to have the three FP for rides, get a nice meal,and then a good seat for the show.



However, Rivers of Light will not be one I would go back to. The music is great and water projection is better than Fantasmic. I know the show can't end with fireworks as stampeding elephants wouldn't be a good idea. But, for me, the lion king would be a better ending show.  If they could have done more laser lights or fire, then I may have enjoyed it more. But, I'm old - get off my lawn!


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning from Soarin' around the world.



Stand by followed by FP+.  Park capacity is again at 7, so it's gonna be a long day of waiting.


----------



## dvc at last !

Love Soarin' - sounds like lots of waiting in lines today - how did that turn out ?

Phone life any better ?

Where did you get the Evil Queen Your Wife tee ?


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Love Soarin' - sounds like lots of waiting in lines today - how did that turn out ?
> 
> Phone life any better ?
> 
> Where did you get the Evil Queen Your Wife tee ?



My wife's cousin bought the shirt, somewhere online, not sure where.


----------



## AirGoofy

Epcot was a lot better today than the rest of the week. It was crowded, but more manageable. Or, maybe we just know the park better.

As for the phone, I think it is the wifi. But, I need the wifi to upload pictures as I don't have the unlimited data plan.  So, I'll just post the story and add photos later. Not the best plan, but all I got.

The first Soarin was great. Row three in section B.

The FP put us in row 1 in section C. Soarin looked more like Inception with the building curving.

I liked the original better.


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

Great trip report(s)!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

After the stand by/ FP+ Soarin combo, we had a little snack at Sunshine Seasons.

Then, it was up to the Circle of Life.

 

Then, Living with the Land FP+.



I timed those right.


----------



## AirGoofy

We headed over to the Imagination to do Figment and check out the dvc Member lounge inside.  It was a 30 min wait for Figment, so we moved on. Sadly, the lounge closed at 6 and we didn't make it back in time to check it out. Maybe next year.

But, it's time to eat and drink around the world, family style.

Cronut (croissant donut) was better this time.  Can't find the photo.  Dang it.

Coffee Crisp in Canada.


----------



## AirGoofy

The dds did the Kidcot stop. No more color Duffy, but a passport.



No food in England, but did get a topiary picture.


----------



## AirGoofy

A croissant and chocolate beignet in France.

Beauty and Beast topiary.



Watched the movie about France.



Drank the lemon slushes.



Cheers.


----------



## AirGoofy

Jasmine in Morocco.



Morroco-arita?



The spelling probably isn't right.


----------



## AirGoofy

Japan.



Tokyo sunset.


----------



## AirGoofy

America.

Funnel cake.



Pretzel



American experience.



Surprisingly, I had never watched the show here. It was good, although the Morgan Freeman voice over at Hall of Presidents is better.


----------



## AirGoofy

Italy for ADR at Via Napoli.

 

Their pizza is terrific. We watches them through the door, and fresh mozzarella is awesome.


----------



## AirGoofy

Germany for caramel popcorn.



Topiary.


----------



## AirGoofy

China.





An authentic Yuengling draft.


----------



## AirGoofy

Went to Norway. Frozen after Ever was down, and we arrived when they re-opened. So, we made it on with a 5 minute wait.



I was sad when they did away with the Maelstrom, but the Frozen Ever After ride was done really well with the character animatronic and placement. And yes, they still play "Let it Go".

Still found the troll.



And, onto a 20 min wait for photos with Elsa and Anna.  I'm partial to Elsa.



Ana



I had a discussion with the CM about Prof Xavier training Elsa to use her powers.


----------



## AirGoofy

Mexico.



Three caballeros boat ride.



Front Car.


----------



## AirGoofy

Test Track went down while we were standing in line. So we wrapped up the day with Mission Space and Spaceship Earth.



Figment topiary.


----------



## AirGoofy

Good morning from the Magic Kingdom.

Space Mountain FP+


----------



## budamacdvcr

Looks like a great time being had. Are you using the word "photo" as a place holder to go back and add pics later?


----------



## AirGoofy

budamacdvcr said:


> Looks like a great time being had. Are you using the word "photo" as a place holder to go back and add pics later?



Yes, having problems with picture settings on phone and wifi burning thru battery life.


----------



## AirGoofy

Space Mountain FP+.



Then, went to Starbucks for mid morning coffee. Stopped for the Main Street Marching band. Hadn't seen them before.



Didn't take a picture of that line.


----------



## AirGoofy

Mad Hatter Tea Party.



The many adventures of Winnie the Pooh.



Seems to be about a 30 minute stand by for these rides so far this AM. Space Mountain was 85 minutes at FP+ time. Another busy day.


----------



## AirGoofy

Time for some churros, pretzel, and popcorn snack. Then, onto the Emporium to find socks for DW as some nasty woman splashed the dirty rain water on her sock/ shoe. No need to itch all day.

Then, onto Philharmagic.



Also changed dinner dining reservation this evening from Tony's to Kona.  Definitely an upgrade and better way to end this vacation. Now we have to figure out where to watch Wishes - Poly beach or TOTWL.

Peter Pan Flights.



Would be better if bourbon flights were served while waiting in line. However, at least the line is indoors and has AC.


----------



## psac

Looking like a great vacation! The 20 min wait for EE single rider line is a good perspective. I never have to wait more than 5-10. It really seems like ROL missed the mark a bit. 

We're still out on our Disneyland trip. We want to try Aulani once, too, but it's just such a long flight from NY. For DL, we are glad we came here, but no plans on ever coming back. WDW is so much better in every way. The only thing really "have to see" is Carsland. It really lives up to the hype. They did an amazing job. And we're seeing World of Color tonight, which is supposed to be great, too. 

One of the biggest things we're realizing is how much we like the FP+ system. They still have the old paper system for the rides here that can even take it, while some, like Peter Pan and Toy Story Mania, don't have it at all. After seeing the 55 minute wait at 7:30am for Hyperspace Mountain, and not being able to pull a FP yet since it wasn't regular open, we got really bummed out. All the backtracking and everything with the paper system just really stinks. We waited in more 30-45+ minute lines this week than we ever have in our WDW trips. They are changing it later this year so that you can book through the app, but it will work just like the old paper system (one at a time, pull the next one at the start of the prior FP window, etc), but you don't have to go to the physical machine. Oh, and that will cost $10 pp/day extra for that option. Yay?


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Looking like a great vacation! The 20 min wait for EE single rider line is a good perspective. I never have to wait more than 5-10. It really seems like ROL missed the mark a bit.
> 
> We're still out on our Disneyland trip. We want to try Aulani once, too, but it's just such a long flight from NY. For DL, we are glad we came here, but no plans on ever coming back. WDW is so much better in every way. The only thing really "have to see" is Carsland. It really lives up to the hype. They did an amazing job. And we're seeing World of Color tonight, which is supposed to be great, too.
> 
> One of the biggest things we're realizing is how much we like the FP+ system. They still have the old paper system for the rides here that can even take it, while some, like Peter Pan and Toy Story Mania, don't have it at all. After seeing the 55 minute wait at 7:30am for Hyperspace Mountain, and not being able to pull a FP yet since it wasn't regular open, we got really bummed out. All the backtracking and everything with the paper system just really stinks. We waited in more 30-45+ minute lines this week than we ever have in our WDW trips. They are changing it later this year so that you can book through the app, but it will work just like the old paper system (one at a time, pull the next one at the start of the prior FP window, etc), but you don't have to go to the physical machine. Oh, and that will cost $10 pp/day extra for that option. Yay?



I agree on the walking part. However, with that system, I could walk to ride, get FP, ride, and come back later. Can't do that now.  If we could just get more than 3 FP+, and book extra ones on the phone, then it may be better. Or, an Express Pass like at Universal.


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> I agree on the walking part. However, with that system, I could walk to ride, get FP, ride, and come back later. Can't do that now.  If we could just get more than 3 FP+, and book extra ones on the phone, then it may be better. Or, an Express Pass like at Universal.



Yeah the express pass system is the best perk by far. But at WDW they would probably need to restrict it to just a few of the deluxes or probably charge extra for it. Or both!


----------



## dvc at last !

AirGoofy said:


> Epcot was a lot better today than the rest of the week. It was crowded, but more manageable. Or, maybe we just know the park better.
> 
> As for the phone, I think it is the wifi. But, I need the wifi to upload pictures as I don't have the unlimited data plan.  So, I'll just post the story and add photos later. Not the best plan, but all I got.
> 
> The first Soarin was great. Row three in section B.
> 
> The FP put us in row 1 in section C. Soarin looked more like Inception with the building curving.
> 
> I liked the original better.



I/we like the original best also.


----------



## dvc at last !

AirGoofy said:


> Germany for caramel popcorn.
> 
> photo
> 
> Topiary.
> 
> photo



I am with you - Germany for caramel popcorn !


----------



## dvc at last !

AirGoofy said:


> Italy for ADR at Via Napoli.
> 
> photo
> 
> Their pizza is terrific. We watches them through the door, and fresh mozzarella is awesome.



If you enjoy pizza and have the time try Blaze pizza at Disney Springs.


----------



## dvc at last !

AirGoofy said:


> Went to Norway. Frozen after Ever was down, and we arrived when they re-opened. So, we made it on with a 5 minute wait.
> 
> photo
> 
> I was sad when they did away with the Maelstrom, but the Frozen Ever After ride was done really well with the character animatronic and placement. And yes, they still play "Let it Go".
> 
> Still found the troll.
> 
> photo
> 
> And, onto a 20 min wait for photos with Elsa and Anna.
> 
> photos
> 
> I had a discussion with the CM about Prof Xavier training Elsa to use her powers.




Tried for this a few times - never made it - maybe Novemeber.


----------



## dvc at last !

What did you choose - Poly Beach or TOTWL - I like both, but if the weather is warm I like the beach best.


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Yeah the express pass system is the best perk by far. But at WDW they would probably need to restrict it to just a few of the deluxes or probably charge extra for it. Or both!



True. Or, 3 to ticket pre-purchases, add one more for staying at resort, one more for dvc member, one more for AP holder.



dvc at last ! said:


> I/we like the original best also.





It's not that the new one is bad (other than Inception view buildings), but they could have just added the Epcot scene to the end and kept the old one.



dvc at last ! said:


> If you enjoy pizza and have the time try Blaze pizza at Disney Springs.



Big pizza fan. Will add it to the list for next time at Disney Springs.



dvc at last ! said:


> Tried for this a few times - never made it - maybe Novemeber.



We only happened on it by luck. If the ride hadn't went down, then probably would have skipped. I don't want to use a fp with the tier over there.



dvc at last ! said:


> What did you choose - Poly Beach or TOTWL - I like both, but if the weather is warm I like the beach best.



Neither. We finished with a great meal at Kona. I think dw felt bad for me with my back hurting and said to go back to the resort early.


----------



## AirGoofy

7DMT fp+.  I do like using the acronyms someone came up with on the Disboards.

 

This is my 2nd time riding this, and I still don't get the appeal. It is as small as the Barnstormer, lasts less time than Dumbo, and has a 120 minute wait. 

I liked the old Snow White ride better as well. And, yes, Get off my lawn! I know the other wasn't a roller coaster, but this isn't much of one either.


----------



## AirGoofy

Had some time to kill before the next FP+, so I went over to get a Dole Whip float.  We left the dds to get ice cream and do whatever else they wanted. Perhaps a trial run for future visit.



Back to Dumbo FP+.



Mad Hatter FP+.



Adding FP+ with phone isn't difficult. And, I can see a strategy of getting them real early and then continually adding one on during the day. I liked the old system of hoarding fp and lumping/ touring rides with a purpose in the parks. This way, I didn't have to walk from Splash to Space Mountain. However, the new system wto get more will require a need to walk further or adjust for rides that are closer.


----------



## AirGoofy

We rode a boat to the Poly for dinner. I like those boat rides.



The boat is nice too.



Then, a nice dinner at Kona. Of course, we each had to get the lapu lapu - a drink so nice they named it twice.



Kona is one of our favorites at WDW, and it seems like a must do each trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

We are going to leave later than normal tomorrow, around 3:00 PM, and see if that helps with traffic.

Some other thoughts new to this trip. First, if you hurt your back, rest it. I tweeked it Wednesday just picking up something light. I managed to suck it up for three days in the park, but would have been better off just using a heating pad/resting one day and then going the next two.

Next, there was a lot missing. The water spray pirate at beginning of Pirates of Caribbean, the moving sidewalk up to People Mover not going, voice at TSM, and a few others.

Also, Splash Mountain shut down, Test Track shut down,and ride times were different on app than what is posted. On 7DMT, CMs divided up the FP line into different sections, with the fp people behind me getting on the ride first. Then, they yelled (not nicely) about if you see the floor to move forward.

All these are minor issues, but when park capacity is a 7 and it's hot, they become magnified. It seems like many resorts have been added and not many new rides over the years.


----------



## dvc at last !

AirGoofy said:


> 7DMT fp+.  I do like using the acronyms someone came up with on the Disboards.
> 
> photo
> 
> This is my 2nd time riding this, and I still don't get the appeal. It is as small as the Barnstormer, lasts less time than Dumbo, and has a 120 minute wait.
> 
> I liked the old Snow White ride better as well. And, yes, Get off my lawn! I know the other wasn't a roller coaster, but this isn't much of one either.



I have been on 7DMT a few times - the first time we waited an eternity.  The next time had a FP.
7DMT is a lot of tight turns and a very short ride.

Hope the back is feeling better !


----------



## AirGoofy

We made it home, after a 15 hour drive.  It was start/ stop traffic for an hour on Florida parkway.  Oldest was car sick and vomited.  Thankfully, I have ziploc bags in the car for such an occasion.  So, we took a detour through Florida state roads up through Alabama and missed the stop and go.  It was a scenic, but long ride.  I have already looked at fights for next year.


----------



## dvc at last !

Oldest car sick - thankful for the bags for sure.  Glad you all had a safe trip home.
We live too far for us to handle driving unless we had lots of time.

We love the SW non-stop flights (2 bags free).

When is the next trip ?

Thanks for your TR !

If you find out where the Evil Queen shirt came from please let me know.


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Oldest car sick - thankful for the bags for sure.  Glad you all had a safe trip home.
> We live too far for us to handle driving unless we had lots of time.
> 
> We love the SW non-stop flights (2 bags free).
> 
> When is the next trip ?
> 
> Thanks for your TR !
> 
> If you find out where the Evil Queen shirt came from please let me know.



We are looking at SouthWest flights out of Louisville or Nashville next year. We have Allegiant closer, but I hear and read bad stuff about their flights.

We are going to the Poly for a few days this summer after a few days in Atlanta. So, we will need to drive this time. No parks in July - just the Poly.

As for the shirt, she said she ordered it online, but didn't remember where.


----------



## MaMudduck

When you said the parks were at "7" for crowds, what crowd predictor apps/sites are you using? 

Glad you had a great trip! Im feeling really stressed about my upcoming trip in 14 days: crowds, heat, baby issues.....must be a "grandma" worrying thing   I can't ever remember feeling like this before about a Disney trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

MaMudduck said:


> When you said the parks were at "7" for crowds, what crowd predictor apps/sites are you using?
> 
> Glad you had a great trip! Im feeling really stressed about my upcoming trip in 14 days: crowds, heat, baby issues.....must be a "grandma" worrying thing   I can't ever remember feeling like this before about a Disney trip.



Undercover Tourist.  You should be ok in 14 days because you will miss Easter.


----------



## AirGoofy

Hello from another trip to WDW.  This time, it's the Poly. Never stayed here before.



We are all the way out in Pago Pago, which translates to bad DVC standard view use of points.  No parks this trip.  Just a few days at the Poly to check it out.


----------



## AirGoofy

We checked in and DW did laundry from our last few days in Atlanta.  While washing/ drying, we toured the resort.  I have to admit i like the hotel style of BWV and BLT better.  We are at Captain Cook's, watches the new Happily Ever After fireworks, and then over to Trader Sam's outdoor for some drinks.  



We split at Uh-oa!  Yes, it was on fire.  I missed Wishes.  The new show is ok, and does include some of that great POTC music.  Otherwise, I'm moving Star Wars Fireworks at DHS in front of Happy Ever After.  And, i like the view better at TOTWL than the beach at the Poly.  Get off my lawn!


----------



## smidgy

I have been awol for many moons.  but your TR popped up in my email notifications.     I have to agree with you about the "legacy" FP.. nebo and I loved to make rope drop. do standby on rides ande collect fast passes as soon as we could.    have lunch, then retrun to the resort for swimming.  have cocktail hour then return to the park to use our fast passes.. ahh, the good ol' days.
   we stayed on points at the poly this last april  we were lucky enough to get a room in Tokelau.  1st loor. beautiful view of landscapefrom our pation and just steps away from the oasis pool  we loved it!


----------



## AirGoofy

smidgy said:


> I have been awol for many moons.  but your TR popped up in my email notifications.     I have to agree with you about the "legacy" FP.. nebo and I loved to make rope drop. do standby on rides ande collect fast passes as soon as we could.    have lunch, then retrun to the resort for swimming.  have cocktail hour then return to the park to use our fast passes.. ahh, the good ol' days.
> we stayed on points at the poly this last april  we were lucky enough to get a room in Tokelau.  1st loor. beautiful view of landscapefrom our pation and just steps away from the oasis pool  we loved it!



We have a view if the parking lot and monorail when it drives by.  Still, it was a standard view.  My points do go a lot further at the BWV.  The rooms here are really large, and the two bathroom showers are nice.  I enjoyed the rain shower last night.


----------



## AirGoofy

Morning Kona press pot.



Since my girls are teens, we've given them some charging limits and told them to go have fun.  DW and i are going for a walk on the beach.


----------



## smidgy

AirGoofy said:


> We have a view if the parking lot and monorail when it drives by.  Still, it was a standard view.  My points do go a lot further at the BWV.  The rooms here are really large, and the two bathroom showers are nice.  I enjoyed the rain shower last night.


  we also loved the extra vanity and shower.  but nebo got tired of going into the wrong bathroom and looking for the toilet!   lol I would hear, "they took the toilet again!"


----------



## AirGoofy

smidgy said:


> we also loved the extra vanity and shower.  but nebo got tired of going into the wrong bathroom and looking for the toilet!   lol I would hear, "they took the toilet again!"





I was thinking that as well.  We put shampoo and hygiene stuff im one bathroom, and i kept walking into the other confused as to where it went.


----------



## AirGoofy

DisDad Club Summer Convention?  Well, impromptu version.  Always good to meet up with the guys.



We smuggled them into the Poly for a visit.  Don't tell anyone.  

We had a terrific, relaxing day, swimming at both pools, trying Poly slide, hot tub, drinking at the pool bars.  And, DW and I finally had that walk on the beach.


----------



## AirGoofy

Tambu Lounge for a lapu lapu.  A drink so nice you say it twice.  



We had a great dinner at Kona with Dan and his family.  During dinner, it rained, thundered, and lighteninged so hard that all of MK must have emptied into the Poly.  We were going to ride the monorail over to TOTWL tonight, but it is just way too crowded.  Now that the rain has ended, we may just watch from here at the Poly.


----------



## AirGoofy

Another first tonight. Watches the Happily Ever After fireworks from ferryboat launch at the MK.



A perspective attempt.  Not my specialty.  We also have an awning for the rain.


----------



## dvc at last !

Good to see your family back at WDW for some summer fun !  Your daughters are maturing too fast - they are cuties !
Thank goodness all DW do the laundry !

We have never stayed at Poly, but have visited for Tonga Toast at Capt. Cook's, dinner at 'Ohana and watched the fireworks on the beach.
We will see Happily Ever After in November.

Love the DisDad Club pic - how many members ?

Enjoy the lapu lapu this evening !

A drink so nice you say it twice - love that !

How many days will you be there ?

No parks - I could like that - just hanging out !


----------



## dvc at last !

Also, when we saw Zootopia I thought of Disneytopia.

Did Disney copy you ?


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Also, when we saw Zootopia I thought of Disneytopia.
> 
> Did Disney copy you ?



Obviously.  I'm suing for royalties.


----------



## AirGoofy

We finished our monorail drinking crawl at Mizner's Lounge at Grand Floridean.  I had never been here in all my trips, and i have to say, it is a terrific lounge.  This one moved up to the top of my list.



Great service always helps.


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Good to see your family back at WDW for some summer fun !  Your daughters are maturing too fast - they are cuties !
> Thank goodness all DW do the laundry !
> 
> We have never stayed at Poly, but have visited for Tonga Toast at Capt. Cook's, dinner at 'Ohana and watched the fireworks on the beach.
> We will see Happily Ever After in November.
> 
> Love the DisDad Club pic - how many members ?
> 
> Enjoy the lapu lapu this evening !
> 
> A drink so nice you say it twice - love that !
> 
> How many days will you be there ?
> 
> No parks - I could like that - just hanging out !



Just a short trip.  We took our oldest to the Johnson O'Connor Foundation in Atlanta for aptitude testing.  Then, 4 days here at the Poly. The Poly is a nice resort, but one we won't return to since the points are 50% more to stay.  It's worth a stay, better if you could get Hawaii building.  

We have over 840 Disdads.  Check us out here in the Disboards in the Families sub-section.  The criteria is a dad and Disney lover, but we have even waved dad requirement.  We have a group on FB as well.  Usually, when we meet up at WDW, we take a picture.  Many of us have become friends off line.  One has become their own TA business serving most of the dads, and we do an annual convention. Stop by and say hi if you want. We give you a member #.


----------



## AirGoofy

Back to Kona again. 



Most may not return to same restaurant two nights in a row.  However, Kona is one of our favorites, and we don't get the opportunity to walk to eat very often.


----------



## AirGoofy

And then the youngest still falls asleep during dinner.



I guess all the swimming and sun got her.  It was a really great vacation.  We have to leave tomorrow.


----------



## dvc at last !

Yes, Disney owes you royalties - they must be reading the DisBoards !

Mizner Lounge and you can have a comfy seat and listen to the music from the band in the upper lobby - nice touch !
The offerings at The Grand Floridian Cafe are not too pricey, but at Gasparilla Island Grill the offerings and prices are great.
You can eat inside or take your food to the tables at the Marina just outside the door.  You can see the Castle from there too.  It is also nice there in the evening to watch the MK fireworks !

Talking Poly you mentioned Hawaii - is that Club Level ?

My husband loves the points at OKW.  BWV points are good, too.

Hope all went well in Atlanta.

Youngest sleeping - the sun and pool will do that for sure.

I have seen DisDads on the DisBoards thought it was for Dads.

Will have to take a look again.

Enjoy the last hours with the family.  Hello to all.

Tomorrow will be a sad day.

Safe trip home.

Wish we lived close enough to drive.


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Yes, Disney owes you royalties - they must be reading the DisBoards !
> 
> Mizner Lounge and you can have a comfy seat and listen to the music from the band in the upper lobby - nice touch !
> The offerings at The Grand Floridian Cafe are not too pricey, but at Gasparilla Island Grill the offerings and prices are great.
> You can eat inside or take your food to the tables at the Marina just outside the door.  You can see the Castle from there too.  It is also nice there in the evening to watch the MK fireworks !
> 
> Talking Poly you mentioned Hawaii - is that Club Level ?
> 
> My husband loves the points at OKW.  BWV points are good, too.
> 
> Hope all went well in Atlanta.
> 
> Youngest sleeping - the sun and pool will do that for sure.
> 
> I have seen DisDads on the DisBoards thought it was for Dads.
> 
> Will have to take a look again.
> 
> Enjoy the last hours with the family.  Hello to all.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a sad day.
> 
> Safe trip home.
> 
> Wish we lived close enough to drive.



Yes, you do have to be male.  Sorry about that. I guess i did forget about that one.   

Hawaii does offer a club level, but I'm guessing there are non club level rooms in that building.  

I've been considering Grand Floridean for our 20th anniversary, just DW & I for a long weekend with dining at Victoria & Albert's.  

Today is a sad day.  Finished a morning swim and now cleaning up, packing, loading car, etc.  At least we are booked back at the Boardwalk in June.


----------



## AirGoofy

On a bus to Disney Springs.



Boathouse for lunch. The food is excellent.



Calamari app.  Shrimp n grits main course.  And, i sampled both girls meals of coconut fried shrimp and fried clam strips.  This is the way to live.


----------



## dvc at last !

Boathouse looks very nice.

You said BWV - we will not be there at the same time. We will be OKW and BWV in Novemeber.

VGF and V&A for your anniversary - WOW !
V&A - never been there - can not justify the cost for a meal, but it should be great.  I have seen the menu and read reports.

Keep us posted.

Assuming the trip home was uneventful ?


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Boathouse looks very nice.
> 
> You said BWV - we will not be there at the same time. We will be OKW and BWV in Novemeber.
> 
> VGF and V&A for your anniversary - WOW !
> V&A - never been there - can not justify the cost for a meal, but it should be great.  I have seen the menu and read reports.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> Assuming the trip home was uneventful ?



Boathouse was pricy, but very good. It is on the list to consider as a repeat. I'm not sure I want to drop $5K on a weekend trip to WDW.  There's a chance I could get VGF at 7 months on DVC points, but it's not certain. 

Similarly, dropping $1K on a meal sounds ridiculous. It's cheaper than that, but close.  It's a once in a lifetime thing though.  I still have a couple years to figure it out.

Trip home was fine.  A bit of construction traffic before Atlanta, but everything else was smooth.  Maybe it was leaving at 2:30 PM.  Maybe it wasn't Spring Break traffic.


----------



## dvc at last !

We did stay at VGF in a studio with a lake view (we do no own there). It was a short no kids vacation.  It was very nice.  
It has the 3 room bathroom you mentioned.  
A great view of MK and the fireworks.  As you know the grounds are beautiful.
And using the monorail was fun.

V&A would/could be a great experience, but pricey.

Let us know when you figure that out !

Hi to the family.

Take care.

96 days till WDW !


----------



## AirGoofy

2018 June Trip.  Back to BWV, our home resort, followed by a couple days at VBR.  But, we are flying this year!!!



Our first flight to WDW, and the first time my girls were on a plane.  It is so convenient.  We did fly out of our local airport into Sanford.  Next time, we may try another airport and fly into MCO and skip the rental car.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rent the car and drive in for dinner at pizza window at Boardwalk.  Sure it's greasy and not the best pizza, but enjoying the sunset from the Boardwalk is.



Pizza and beer.  This will be a difficult trip for me, as I hurt my knee a few weeks back.  I had a MRI the day we left, and still don't know the results.  All i know is it hurts to walk.

Oldest went for some ice cream.

 

We have our usual standard view studio room.  With online check-in, we went to the room.


----------



## AirGoofy

Had a great meal at Garden Grove in the Swan.  Last time was 10 years ago.  Then, Pluto "drank" my youngest dd's juice.  Today, not only is it the awesome seafood buffet, with non-watery crab legs like at Cape May, but each person receives 1/2 lobster - 1/2 tail, stuffed middle, and one claw.  Yum!!!  This was the best seafood meal we have had at WDW with the exception of the King Crab Claws at Fulton's Crab House.  This one had lobster though.  It was expensive, but well worth it.



And, they still had Pluto.

 

Pluto forgot about drinking dds drink.


----------



## AirGoofy

Spent Sunday at Animal Kingdom.  The AM dash to FoP was on.

 

We made it.  Strategy was FP+ for River Journey, Kilimanjaro Safaris, and Festival of the Lion King.  We went to Flights of Passage and did the hour stand-by wait for AM Extra Magic Hours.  Then, onto River Journey, Kilimanjaro Safari, Festival of Lion King, and lunch at Yak n Yeti.  

 

Then, onto Dinosaur, Primevil Whirl, Expedition Everest, Kilimanjaro safari again, and pictures with Mickey n Minnie. 

 

We did the Bug's Life and just wandered by this photo shoot.  Never found these characters before, so I bought oldest dd this tshirt.  Ever since Up, we have used "squirrel" with her as she gets so distracted.  Worth the money for picture opportunity.



I needed another break to rest the knee, so family decided to go back to the resort with me.  I was willing to have a few drinks in Nomad Lounge for them.  We had a great day at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## AirGoofy

Relaxing day.  Went to Disney Springs earlier and then relaxed at quiet pool/ community hall.  DW and dds made tye dye shirts. 

Dinner at ESPN club tonight. Appetizers of pretzel bread, tater tots, and chicken strips with pitchers of beer. 



The dds scattered.  Now that they are teenagers, DW and I can enjoy WDW at times with just the two of us.  Watching Game 4 of Stanley Cup finals.  This may be Capitals year.


----------



## AirGoofy

Epcot today.  Knocked out 3 FP+ with Figment, Soarin, Land, Nemo, and pictures with Mickey n friends.  

Goofy.

 

Minnie.

 

Finally made it to the DVC lounge.



Yes, it is impressive being there.  I always see those rooftops and wanted to go there.  However, after we got there, not so impressed.  First, it's not the best kept secret and really crowded.  Second, it's not a lounge.  I thought i could order beer or apps.  I guess i was expecting more of the TOTWL, with the last letter being lounge.  I didn't care for the furniture or not strong AC.  I think it's nice DVC tried to do something for members (coke & snacks) in the parks, but i don't plan to be a return visitor at this point.

We are eating and drinking around the world now.  Found Alice.

 

Continued drinking around the world.  I had the usual Grey Goose lemon slushes and a croissant from France.  Took in the movie in France and now onto the American adventure.


----------



## AirGoofy

We found Coco.  I haven't seen the movie yet though.

 

Another first for me this trip.



Dr. Doofenshmirtz rises up out of the roof top of the indoor building across from La Cava del Tequila in Mexico.  He's operating some type of device. Had some great tequila (mayor anejo) in a flight with dos equis draft.  Then, back to Tangerine Cafe (first) for swarma for DW, boat ride, test track single rider, Mission Space (minus Lt. Dan), Spaceship Earth, and ending with Frozen Ever After - my favorite ride at Epcot.


----------



## AirGoofy

According to DW's app thing, we did 20,000 + steps yesterday or 9 miles.  I'm exhausted and need a vacation.


----------



## AirGoofy

Wednesday to relax.  We went to the new ale & compass for dinner last night (formerly Captain's Grille).  It is now ties with or worse than Shutters (Caribbean Beach) for worst restaurant on property.  My dds ordered chicken n waffles, served bone-in, and had no flavor at all.  DW is sick this morning from the ravioli dish.  I had seared fish, which was then drowned in some thick, horrible, soupy, sauce.  A pretentious failure.


----------



## AirGoofy

Been a great day in MK today.  Splash Mountain, BTMRR, train to Main St and Town Square Mickey.

 

 

Sadly, talking Mickey no longer talks.  That was disappointing.  

Dumbo


Cosmic Ray's for lunch, People Mover, Castle Show, and a first for us, my Godson and his sister (cousins) in HS marching band.

Rob


Kelly


Onto Hall of Presidents.  I wonder if it will be cheers or boos for the new orange President.


----------



## AirGoofy

Hall of Presidents went well.  Did Country Bear Jamboree, Pirates of Caribbean, Jungle Cruise, Haunted Mansion, ate at Columbia Harbour House, PhilHarmagic, Small World, and Ariel.  

This trip had its issues.  I had hurt my "good knee" two weeks before the trip, had a MRI Friday, and still don't know the results.  I sat at home and used crutches for the last two weeks.  I limped around the parks as best I could, refusing to use a scooter.  

We also had the squeaky bed issue.  The box spring was broken, and he had no sleep on that first night.  The next day, we called housekeeping who sent someone to check right away, but the crew they sent didn't replace it.  I slept on the couch bed in attempt to have a quieter night sleep.  It didn't work.  Another squeaky night.  We guess we aren't going to have a replacement.  The next day, on the way back from laundry, DW can't get down the hallway because housekeeping is changing another rooms else's mattress/ box springs.  So, DW calls and emphatically repeats what I typed.  When we return from the parks, a new box springs, room cleaned, extra towels, and daily trash service.  Did I say it was emphatic?   

Last night, character breakfast, and then onto the beach.


----------



## AirGoofy

We leave the Boardwalk today to drive to Vero Beach.  The view from our room this trip.

 

Trattoria Al Forno character breakfast was not so great.  10 minute wait past ADR time, whole section seated almost simultaneously, first few seated, 40 minutes until food arrived.  Character interaction was fine with Rapunzel, Flynn, Ariel, & Eric, but lighting not great for pictures.  Food average.  Price expensive.

Rapunzel



Ariel

 

It was good last time before character meal, so probably not a future return.  It seems like this place has has the most restaurant changes over a 10 year time frame - Spoodles, Kouzzina, Trattoria.


----------



## AirGoofy

Hello from Vero Beach Resort.  Last night at the Green Cabin Room. 



We had a blue crab spinach dip and a fig flatbread.  Both were amazing, and you could really taste those feature ingredients in the dish.  The mojitos and mai tai were flowing.  We watched storms rolling across the ocean as well. 

The view from the room this morning.



We are doing the Sat AM character breakfast followed by a day of drinking on the beach. Life is good today.


----------



## AirGoofy

Lots of changes here at Vero Beach. Sonyas, their signature restaurant, is closed, increased the size of outdoor, QS restaurant, renovated Shutters to Wind and Waves (smaller, with non- restaurant indoor patio seating), and use their convention room for buffet (catering) character meals. It was extra loud.

Goofy 



Donald



Still, we had fun. After the character breakfast, we played tennis (or as best as I could hobble on my knee), swam at the pool, hung out on the beach, played Xbox video games, went to Mass off site at Holy Cross, back to eat dinner and Wind & Waves, and all just crashed since we were so tired.


----------



## AirGoofy

This morning's plan was my girls to do a kayak on the ocean, a new activity at Vero Beach.  In an ironic situation, my oldest dd - the swimmer, self-proclaimed beach junkie, and certified life guard gets queasy kayaking on the ocean. I figured it would be my younger dd that would get bored and give up. DW is afraid of the ocean, so I get a 50 minute ocean kayak opportunity this morning. It's a 2 person clear bottom boat. I saw some sea turtles, mate.



Afterwards, stayed on beach, went to pool, played mini-golf, back to beach.  Mojitos for lunch.  It was a great day.


----------



## AirGoofy

Made it home safely from Vero Beach.  Why did we drive all those years?  Flight was worth every penny. I'll work on getting the photos back into the thread.


----------



## psac

Thanks for taking us along! I don’t get on here as much as I used to, but it was good to see it pop back up in my subscriptions.   We did the Trattoria breakfast in March and really enjoyed it. It might have helped that we were one of the first tables in our batch to be seated, so we also were served at a good pace.  I think we also lucked out with a good Rapunzel, Flynn, and Ariel (I don’t really remember Eric), but those three were fun with us, which is not always the case for just two adults. We’re going to do one night at the BW before a cruise on the Fantasy in February, so we’re going to do the breakfast again that day. 

One of these days we should definitely try Vero Beach, it looks nice!


----------



## AirGoofy

Some final thoughts of our trip this year.

First, my knee injury was a lateral tear in the meniscus.  So, now, I have partial tears in both knees.  While I can have surgery, there is no guarantee and my insurance won't cover much.  So, I am opting to rehab it on my own.

Second, the magic is certainly declining.  The room we had at the Boardwalk had a squeaky box frame.  We went to the front desk (not call system on phone) and while they sent someone quickly, they didn't replace it.  The next day, the neighbors received our new box frame on the bed.  Back to the front desk to complain, and they replace it the next day.  But, that meant two nights of squeaky, wake you up in middle of the night sleep.  And, they didn't respond immediately as in years past.  The pizza at Boardwalk Pizza is bad, we couldn't get waited on at the Abracadabra Bar, so went to Bellevue Lounge as usual.  Captain's Grill was wretched, pretentious food.  And, Trattoria was really bad, which means its 4th restaurant will be there soon enough.  The boats aren't running to DHS.

Third, the magic bands wouldn't link with Vero Beach because of some new software thing.  I hate the magic bands as they make my wrist sweaty, which is why I don't wear a watch.  But, at the beach, it does make sense.  But, we get KTTW cards again without charging privileges, so it's back to the desk.  We had made a studio request for an inn room.  It's the room on the 2nd floor right by the elevator, which all staff has told us is the most unpopular room.  In fact, when we made the request, the CM laughed as no one wants that room.  It was full.  I know there are no guarantees.

Finally, when we get back, I try to buy our Christmas cards online from Disney, something I have done every year since I can't remember.  I usually order one or two sets of Christmas cards with one or two pictures from our trip.  Their website didn't work.  I sent them an email, and I got the carp response to reset your cookies on the computer.  Of course, I tried on Apple, Samsung, and Dell devices with mobile and desktop platforms and none of them worked.  So, it was their terrible IT system, and not my equipment.  No effort or quality service at all.

It's the first time a Disney vacation hasn't felt magical.  Sorry for the negative post.  I'm still planning a trip to the BWV October 2019.


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Thanks for taking us along! I don’t get on here as much as I used to, but it was good to see it pop back up in my subscriptions.   We did the Trattoria breakfast in March and really enjoyed it. It might have helped that we were one of the first tables in our batch to be seated, so we also were served at a good pace.  I think we also lucked out with a good Rapunzel, Flynn, and Ariel (I don’t really remember Eric), but those three were fun with us, which is not always the case for just two adults. We’re going to do one night at the BW before a cruise on the Fantasy in February, so we’re going to do the breakfast again that day.
> 
> One of these days we should definitely try Vero Beach, it looks nice!



We were one of the first in the new seating, but not first in the restaurant.  We probably got lost in the shuffle.   Still, it just wasn't the usual trip.  But, it ranked low enough to not return.


----------



## dvc at last !

Stinks about your knees and the stinko insurance.  Hope things get better.  Keep us posted.

Sorry your trip was not magical.

Hope the magic returns.


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Stinks about your knees and the stinko insurance.  Hope things get better.  Keep us posted.
> 
> Sorry your trip was not magical.
> 
> Hope the magic returns.



Thanks.  It is feeling better.  

As for the trips, I guess they can't all be magical.


----------



## dvc at last !

Get your beautiful family back to WDW and all will be well.


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Get your beautiful family back to WDW and all will be well.



Tried to swing another trip this year but I ran out of money and Disney wouldn't take an IOU.


----------



## dvc at last !

Funny - I know that problem.  Also the running out of points.

We will be at WDW in November not at Thanksgiving.
And had to purchased some one time use points from MS to stay Presidents week.
Thought many times of buying more points, but the prices have gotten so expensive and you have to
pay the dues each year too.

And because we fly that is an expense also.


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> Funny - I know that problem.  Also the running out of points.
> 
> We will be at WDW in November not at Thanksgiving.
> And had to purchased some one time use points from MS to stay Presidents week.
> Thought many times of buying more points, but the prices have gotten so expensive and you have to
> pay the dues each year too.
> 
> And because we fly that is an expense also.



Flying X 4 and WDW food X 4 adds up quickly.  We thought about adding more points as well.  Or, maybe a joint contract gift for our children when they become adults that we also use.


----------



## dvc at last !

We have 3 contracts.  All 3 have our names (me and my husband) and our adult son and daughter one granddaughter so far.
We pay all the dues.
It will be theirs someday.
We have food delivered Publix Instacart.  We have used Garden Grocer in the past, but like Instacart better.
We always have breakfast in the room, have sandwich makings, snacks and some easy dinners.
We also eat some lunches or dinners out.
This works for us.


----------



## psac

Sorry the trip was less than ideal. It happens. Usually for us it’s a different place like when we stayed at the BC, which we didn’t really like that much. Hopefully the next trip will make up for it!


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc at last ! said:


> We have 3 contracts.  All 3 have our names (me and my husband) and our adult son and daughter one granddaughter so far.
> We pay all the dues.
> It will be theirs someday.
> We have food delivered Publix Instacart.  We have used Garden Grocer in the past, but like Instacart better.
> We always have breakfast in the room, have sandwich makings, snacks and some easy dinners.
> We also eat some lunches or dinners out.
> This works for us.



That's awesome.  We have thought about adding on.  I would like a contract at BLT or Poly as both the resorts were fun.  We haven't stayed at VGF, but that outside DVC building is far away from the main house.  I'm not sure I will like that.  But, we are considering a place on the ocean as well.  Not sure I have enough money for both, and would rather have a place in Florida first.  



psac said:


> Sorry the trip was less than ideal. It happens. Usually for us it’s a different place like when we stayed at the BC, which we didn’t really like that much. Hopefully the next trip will make up for it!



Thanks.  It wasn't the usual, and there will be many more fun trips at the Boardwalk to be had.


----------



## AirGoofy

*WELCOME TO THE 2018 FALL BREAK mini, unplanned, hurricane filled trip report.  
*
It's October in KY, which is Fall Break in KY and one of our favorite times with MNSSHP and cooler temperatures.  It also brings lots of travel traffic, and I am just too old to keep making that long drive.  So, we are only flying in the future.

Since we just had the June trip and did passports X4 for upcoming cruise, we didn't plan a fall break.  We decided to drive youngest dd to the Johnson O'Connor Foundation, something we did with older dd a few trips report ago, for her aptitude testing.  And, there is a DisDad in ATL, and since we are doing a meet-up, I now have to complete a new chapter of the trip report.  

So, once we decided to go the Atlanta, we figured it would just be a short drive to the beach.  Our driving beach destination in the Destin area, since it is about 8-9 hours from KY and an easy drive down I-65 and avoiding Atlanta.  So, we would have to drive to Atlanta for the testing, but then could drive to the beach for a short drive home.

Wait a minute - hurricane!!! 

Hurricane Michael was heading for the Panhandle.  We had Vero Beach resort booked one year and cancelled when the state of emergency was declared.  But, the hurricane missed the area and we missed a vacation.  So, I didn't want to do that again, but I didn't want to battle a hurricane.  So, we booked a hotel at Amelia Island (Fernandina Beach) on the east side of the Atlantic.  

Time for vacation.


----------



## AirGoofy

We leave Sunday morning to drive to Atlanta.  This is normally a 6 hour drive from Owensboro.  And, since school was out Friday, we figured most of the travel traffic would be cleared.  Well, we were wrong!!!  It is probably some of the worst traffic ever.  We stopped several times on the Interstate, however, there was no construction, lane closures, or major traffic merging in.  Just so many cars and people not being able to drive to keep up the pace, that all three lanes stop.

I call them Gandalf drivers - pull up even with a semi in the left lane to determine that "Thou shall not pass".   



The 6 hour drive became an 8 hour drive.  Not a good start to this trip.  But, it only got worse.  We stayed at the Hampton Inn near Peachtree and Piedmont, and while very nice, the room was small and the bed was on top of the AC.  Not only was it loud, but cold.  I couldn't sleep.  Dinner at Marco's pizza was cheap and tasty.


----------



## AirGoofy

It's been a long night and an early Monday morning.  A free, hot breakfast gets us going though.  Here we are at the Johnson O'Connor foundation.  

 

Aptitude testing is what you are born with, not what changes over time.  The trick is to match aptitudes and interest to find a degree program or future career.


----------



## AirGoofy

After a long day of testing, it is time to relax.  The girls just want to hang at the hotel and watch tv.  So, it is more take out pizza and junk for them, and DW and I eat more healthy food at Jason's Deli right next to the hotel.  And, we find this guy.

 

Another DisDad meet in the books.  It was an enjoyable dinner with Doc and his daughter.  We talked about Disney trips, family, careers, and future trips.  Thanks Doc for taking the time out of your schedule to meet up for dinner and coordinating with me.  I was too grumpy the first night from the extra traffic and little sleep, so Doc had to go the extra mile to work this one out.


----------



## AirGoofy

After the results session Tuesday morning, it is time to get on the road to head to Amelia Island.  Of course, the hurricane is predicted to turn east and travel anywhere from east Florida to the Carolinas.  Well, we are taking the risk and going anyway.  Once we escape Atlanta, it is an easy drive over to the East coast.  The skies are clear, but it is windy.  What's left of my hair doesn't blow very much.  

 

The red flags are up which means to stay out of the ocean.  So, while there is no swimming, we enjoy a nice walk on the beach.


----------



## AirGoofy

We stayed at the Hampton Inn on Sadler Rd, which is short walk a couple blocks to the beach.  After our walk on the beach, we had dinner at Slider's Seaside restaurant right next door to a small little park.  Local shrimp and good seafood chowder.  It was our first time to this area, and it is absolutely wonderful.  It is a large shelf beach with really low and high tides.  There is public beach access at multiple locations, and the homes/ condos are built back off the beach with a walking wood access. I talked with the bartender and there is "tourist" season which brings in the crowds, but they are gone by October - except for a few.

The next day, the beaches are still closed, cloudy, and the wind has picked up quite a bit.  But, we still went walking on the beach again.



We picked up an Atlanta tshirt while there.  Her hair blows more than mine as well. 

Afterwards, we head into town (Fernandina Beach) for some lunch.  We went to the Salty Pelican for more shrimp and a fudge shop for dessert. 



The downtown area is all accessible by parking and walking with local shops.  There was also some revolutionary war history, boat tours, trolley tours, etc.  We even found some others from our home town escaping the hurricane as well.  I definitely could see me retiring to that area.  Great beach access, quaint downtown, and smaller area 30 miles outside Jacksonville.

Back at the hotel to plan travel for the next day, watching for the hurricane path, we get an unexpected show.  People are stopping, being re-routed perhaps from other destinations.  We watch the bird lady enter the hotel.  While I would need to have posted a video of the mayhem, it is people watching at its finest.  She has two small birds in a large bird cage, and the cage is below the check-in window.  The lady has to keep walking back and forth to her car on her cell phone, as she doesn't have a credit card and is trying to talk her dad into using his credit card, booking online, or transferring her money.  Since she is so loud, we hear the entire conversation.  In the meantime of her travels, the birds are squawking - LOUDLY!!!  The clerk can't see the birds, so she keeps looking around and asks if that is me making the noise.  I explain it is a bird at the base of the check in desk.  Other people in the lobby are laughing as well.  After all the mayhem, she has to return because the lady can't figure out how to use the electronic card to open the door.


----------



## AirGoofy

Our last day.  The hurricane hit PCB and Mexico Beach as forecasted, blew north of us, and was headed to the Carolinas.  So, our area never lost power.  We did get to get in one more walk on the beach in the morning before we left.  A gorgeous sunrise!!!

These two pictures were taken a few minutes apart with different cameras.



It was beautiful and sunny, as opposed to the selfie.



Sadly, the red flags stay up the entire trip.  So, while we didn't get to do ocean swimming, we had some pool swimming and did have fun on the beach.  The air is just so much better at the ocean.


----------



## AirGoofy

Thanks for reading along for another brief trip.  The next one will be a cruise, and I have never been on a cruise. 

Hopefully, I don't fall off the boat!!!


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> Thanks for reading along for another brief trip.  The next one will be a cruise, and I have never been on a cruise.
> 
> Hopefully, I don't fall off the boat!!!



Looks like a fun hurricane-free trip!  . What ship are you taking?  Cruises can be a lot of fun. Enjoy!


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Looks like a fun hurricane-free trip!  . What ship are you taking?  Cruises can be a lot of fun. Enjoy!



We are on Carnival.  Only DW has been on a cruise before.  So, we figured we would try the cheaper route first to see if we could all handle being on the water.


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> We are on Carnival.  Only DW has been on a cruise before.  So, we figured we would try the cheaper route first to see if we could all handle being on the water.



Smart decision. Pack some Bonine and Seabands, just in case!  I use both and I’m good. . Enjoy!


----------



## AirGoofy

*2020 Trip Report - Over the Edge and Back Again*

Well, it's been one year and 10 months since my last post here.  2019 was the first year we didn't make a trip to WDW since 2005.  This was the 24th trip, and there certainly was a lot of anxiety about going with COVID.  We had many debates and multiple changes, and in the end, are so glad we went.  My household had 2 "high risk" members based on medical conditions.  I've doubted the cloth masks ever worked (no issue with medical grade ones), but with some extra hand washing, I figured Disney would be safer than my local big box stores where I've been shopping for food.  This was my oldest daughter's senior trip, our first 2 weeks there with APs, and our first time on Wild Africa Trek.  With COVID, we changed it to a week at BWV in a 1 BR, dropped the APs since no park hopping, and the Trek was cancelled.  Still, this was certainly a trip to remember.


----------



## AirGoofy

We already had flights, but it turned out that was the safer way to go to eliminate exposure and avoid traffic protestors.

We flew a direct flight from Allegiant, which had about 100 people on board.  The pilot read a detailed explanation of the air flow on the plane, with some technical jargon, with the air being recycled throughout the plane thru the engines every 3 minutes, and that it was probably safer than any store we had been in.  Then, he ad libbed "Why wear a mask then?  I don't know, but just please do it".  Several laughed. But, we wore the mask unless drinking or snacks, and had a smooth 2 hour flight.

We did the rental car from Sanford, and made it to WDW on a Friday evening with no traffic issues.  That was certainly a first.  As we drove into the parking lot, we still hadn't received a room number, so I called the front desk while DW drove.  As soon as she parked the car, they answered, and said to check again.  The room number had been sent.  I don't know if that was by chance, processed from the guard shack, or after we called, but really convenient.

We went thru the lobby to get to the elevator with luggage and four flights of stairs. 



This would be the first time in this room and on the 4th floor, but I like the standard side with easy access to tennis courts.

One of the surprising aspects of the trip was just how much was closed.  The only table service restaurant open on the Boardwalk was Trattoria al Forno.  We had the same waitress that we had for character breakfast the last time we were there. It was a really good meal.



Some new appetizer that wasn't on the menu, but delicious.


----------



## AirGoofy

The 1 BR was nice, but I don't understand why Disney doesn't add the sleeper chair.  There is plenty of room where an existing chair is, or they could take out the end table and place there.  The washer/dryer in the room is so convenient, and having the extra 1/2 bath with sink & tub helps as well.  The only issue we have is DW called for an extra blanket, and they didn't bring one.  So, she called the next day, and they brought two blankets. 

Here is the view from the room.



This is our first trip with the skyliners.  They aren't convenient for use at BWV, although the walk to IG may be shorter than the walk to DHS, but the time to transfer skyliners is considerable.  It's a nice view to have in the morning with my coffee while everyone sleeps.  I also move the coffee pot into the bathroom with the jet tub, so I can have coffee and not wake both dds in the living room.


----------



## AirGoofy

Our first day is at the MK.  My first impression is how empty it is. 



Sorry for the sideways photo, this is a new phone and I haven't figured it all out.  



It's a short wait to get thru the screeners and entrance.  And yes, everyone wears a mask.



The new paint scheme on the castle.



We rode Buzz Light Year, where my oldest dd won for the first time.  Then, onto Astro Orbitor where it was us 4 and two others on the ride.  I haven't rode that one in years, and it is still a lot of fun.  We ride Space Mountain, Tea Cups, Peter Pan Flights, IASW, Hall of Presidents with just hardly any wait.  It takes longer to get thru the queue with all the walking.  



We get to eat at the Plaza without our masks on.  I had booked lunch everyday in the park as most of the restaurants weren't open.  I figured this would give us a nice break and a place to sit.  A not so magical way to check in is that the hostess wouldn't even speak to me.  I had to check in on the app, receive a text that I checked in, and then receive a 2nd text that the table was ready.  Then, they called our name.  It detracts from the spontaneity of the vacation.



We rode Splash Mountain and BTMRR, Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise, & POTC.  Haunted Mansion had the longest wait, but it just depends on when the cleaning cycle goes.  The parade was a clever way to still have one.  Youngest dd picked up a Minnie popcorn container.



Another way to wave at the characters.  It was disappointing not to get photos made with them, but we knew that going in.  I think it's a great way for Disney to try to keep them there. We rode most everything that was open in MK that we wanted to ride.  People move was down and we didn't do Country Bear jamboree, but we usually just do those to maximize time or have an AC break.  We were able to shop down Main Street to pick out some souvenirs to purchase later in the week.  They didn't have the caramel apples with Mickey Sugar and marshmallow ears, which is one of DW's favorites.



I just had to get a picture of the Figment bus.  We had a great day and could do everything we wanted with minimal wait. The low crowds are terrific.  The masks were terrible, face sweating in the sun.  No churros, but you can't walk and eat.  It was different, but we had a great day.


----------



## AirGoofy

The next day was DHS, as we wanted to ride the new attractions.  Unfortunately, most of my photos are sideways, so I don't have many.  The downside of DHS is that everyone has to arrive at the park as soon as it opens, and then everyone tries to get ROTR.  As you hear screams of success, we finally get in the queue for around 2:00 PM.  Success!!!  I'm happy to get the chance to ride it, but getting it that way is not a good plan.


Just like MK, the park is open 10 hours and we were able to ride everything we wanted with a short wait.  First up is the slinky dog dash.  It was our first time, and it was a terrific ride.  We did the re-located TSM, which took longer to walk thru all the queue. Then, we did Alien Swirling Saucers.  Who said the Disney Acronym Department doesn't have fun.



The longest wait we have is for the Mickey Runaway Raliroad at the former Great Movie ride.  I think it's 30 to 40 minutes.  Sadly, here is where we will see the most disrespect guests and inconsistency from Disney.  Now, Disney has stickers everywhere for people to stand to wait for the ride.  That's one reason it takes so long as the queues are long because of the distance. However, because it's hot, some people are not moving to the next spot because it's in the sun.  Others are having their children sit under the few trees, and then cut thru everyone waiting in line when the rest of the group got to the front.  That defeats the whole purpose of this 6 feet away stuff.  But, Disney CMs will yell to not have the mask under your nose.  I guess it's ok to be the mask police but not the 6 feet away or line moving police.  

After a long wait, it was definitely worth it.  I liked the Great Movie Ride, and was disappointed in was taken out.  However, MRR was amazing, and so much more than I could have ever imagined.  They did a great use of the space and made it a really fun ride.  I'm not sure the outside theming matches the ride so well, but it's great ride.  



Character parade with the Incredibles and CMs clearing the way.  Again, fun way to promote distancing and still have a short parade.  We ate at Brown Derby, one of my favorites. 

Finally, it's time Rise of the Resistance, which is now my new favorite rise at DHS.  



I won't spoil it for anyone else, but if you are a star wars fan, it is exciting and interactive.  We rode ROTC several times and Star Tours once.  We did a lot of walking back and forth across the park, but it was another terrific day.  



We tried the Skyliner and rode to the transfer station at Carribbean Beach Resort. There, you could catch another Skyliner to some different resorts and to Epcot IG.  It is a very smooth ride and nice with 4 people inside.  I'm not sure how many they would cram in without COVID.


----------



## AirGoofy

The next day is Animal Kingdom.  All my pictures are sideways, so I'll only post this one.  



It's another one of those bad news is the good news kinda things.  Maybe 10 rides are open at AK?  Sadly, no FOTLK as that was a favorite.  We usually ride everything in order to "get our money's worth", but we talked and no one wanted to ride Bug's Life or Dinosaur. So, we did the others, but rode Kilomanjaro Safaris, Flights of Passage, and Expedition Everest three times each.  There was no wait for any of the rides, but just a meandering thru the queues.  It was just so much fun.  We ate at Yak n Yeti TS, which is our favorite at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## AirGoofy

Back to DHS.  Sadly, we don't get ROTR this time.  The previous day, we are standing at the crossroads near the entrance.  This time, we are in line at TOT.  Maybe it's a distance thing.



For those of you who don't remember, DW is terrified of the TOT.  One time she rode, she squeezed the handle so hard that she broke her engagement ring band.  When the jeweler repaired it, he asked if she had been in a car accident.   So, she was going to try it again.  At the last minute, she decided no.



A picture of dd's graduation ears.



A picture of Mickey's Runaway Railroad?  Hmmm..



We ate at 50s Prime Time.  I had always avoided it as we have really good fried chicken.  Well, this was the most disappointing meal during the trip and one we won't return.  Maybe we could try the lounge for a PBJ shake that my oldest liked, but it wasn't for me.  We tried to get ROTR again at 2 PM, but wasn't able to get it then either.  Too bad.  But, we had some rain and rode everything again.  I was able to get the Vader opening at Star Tours, which is my favorite there.  ROTR is even better than that.  


Smugglers' Run was fun, but I was surprised it was another simulator as opposed to a roller coaster, but still a decent ride.


----------



## AirGoofy

Only one picture made it from Epcot that didn't get turned sideways, ugh.



Epcot was the latest of the parks to open at 11 AM, but as in all the others, it's a small crowd.  We started with a 2nd breakfast at Les Halles in France.  I like the croissant, but I think we all tried multiple things.  This was the most difficult park for me, as I like to eat and drink around the world.  But, you can't be doing that.  So, you have to sit when you eat or drink. So, we didn't buy nearly as much.  I tried a lobster roll in America, but the old one at Boardwalk Bakery was better.  


We had a reservation for Via Napoli which was excellent as always.  The CM was from Indiana instead of Italy, but the pizza was still great.  Remy waived hello, and this is our Christmas Card this year.  

We did the usuals with Frozen Maelstrom, CGI Soarin, Test Track, Nemo, Spaceship Earth, 3 Cabelleros missing a bird, Figment of the Imagination, and American Adventure.  We also caught a parade where the horse pooped during it, which made everyone laugh.  I did manage a Grey Goose slush before we left, but it wasn't the same to sit and drink it.  Epcot was the one that felt like it was the most significant change for the worse.


----------



## AirGoofy

Our last day at the MK, and only one picture again not sideways.



We ended up getting the parks late and missed a mini DisDad meetup.  But, I promised the family that I wouldn't push or drag them on this vacation.  We did the 7DMT, which is still too small, even having lost weight.  We all rode in a separate car in the Barnstormer, which is the only way I could fit in there. We ate at Be Our Guest, oldest's pick for her graduation meal.  It was the most expensive and probably the worst meal of the trip.  We usually don't do the TS ADR in MK because the food is so bad.  We will definitely return to that plan.  We rode the Mountains again, did our souvenir shopping, and made it an earlier day.  My stomach was bothering me after the BoG food.

After we returned to the room and recovered, DW and I went to kimonos at the Swolphin.  It was out first time there, excellent sushi, and a great date night out.  We will definitely return again.


----------



## AirGoofy

The next morning, we finished the food in our room, packed, and drove to the airport.  Usually, we try a last breakfast or some other farewell activity, but it just wasn't worth the hassle.  We have been home for the 14 days and no one has symptoms, so we are free again.  I'm not sure where the quarentine the healthy idea came from, but it was useless.  We were able to work from home or use paid sick leave days, but it was just a wasted measure designed to look like an intervention.

This will be a trip I won't forget, for different reasons.  The emptiness of the parks, senior trip for dd, and first time on many new rides were the highlights.  RoTR was an awesome experience.  The masks were a definitely lowlight.  More than one of us broke a mass each day, and while we were prepared with backups, it was not pleasant.  We were able to try some new places and return to some ones.  My new list is:
Favorite Park Attraction/ Dining
MK - Space Mountain/ Churro stand
DHS - RotR/ Brown Derby
AK - Kilimanjaro Safari/ Yak n Yeti
Epcot - Frozen Malestrom/ Via Napoli

One of the unexpected lowlights was the overplanning/ rigidity, which I guess had to be that way with the COVID.  One of my favorite trips was still our Disneymoon, when we had no planning or reservations and just walked up to places.  Sadly, it doesn't seem like Disney will be returning the spontaneity after this is over.  Despite that, we still had a great trip and I'm so happy we made the decision to go.


----------



## MaMudduck

AirGoofy said:


> Our last day at the MK, and only one picture again not sideways.
> 
> View attachment 518405
> 
> We ended up getting the parks late and missed a mini DisDad meetup.  But, I promised the family that I wouldn't push or drag them on this vacation.  We did the 7DMT, which is still too small, even having lost weight.  We all rode in a separate car in the Barnstormer, which is the only way I could fit in there. We ate at Be Our Guest, oldest's pick for her graduation meal.  It was the most expensive and probably the worst meal of the trip.  We usually don't do the TS ADR in MK because the food is so bad.  We will definitely return to that plan.  We rode the Mountains again, did our souvenir shopping, and made it an earlier day.  My stomach was bothering me after the BoG food.



I tried Skippers Canteen for the first time in Feb.2020, I really enjoyed that, and will definitely be my go to at MK from now on.

Thank you for the continuing adventures! Congratulations to DD on graduation 2020!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

MaMudduck said:


> I tried Skippers Canteen for the first time in Feb.2020, I really enjoyed that, and will definitely be my go to at MK from now on.
> 
> Thank you for the continuing adventures! Congratulations to DD on graduation 2020!!!!



I did like Skipper's Canteen, but the dds didn't.  I was hoping for a 20th anniversary trip with DW, but we nixed that with COVID.


----------



## DduzDis

I read through this whole thread today.  Thank you. It is such a great way to whisk away from reality right now.  We have two DDs 4 & 7 that have been going to WDW with us annually since they were less than a year old.  Your thread really hits close to home with the similarities.  When you let yours go on their own with a charge limit I got a lump in my throat.  I know our day is coming. While I like the idea of having adult time, I also really like the age we’re in right now.  I did a daddy/daughter trip with my DD7 in July for the MK AP preview and reopening at MK last month.  It was a trip I’ll remember forever.  Also stayed at the Poly in Tokelau for that one.  I love DVC for the opportunities it affords ( we own at BWV and BLT).  I have a lot of the same pics you have on various trips.  I do think your girls are more adventurous eaters than mine are so far.  There are a few places I’d like to try but can’t just yet with the menus as they are.  We have many years to get there.  I really enjoyed reading your adventures over the years today.  Well done sir and again thank you for sharing.  I thoroughly enjoy the live updates.


----------



## AirGoofy

DduzDis said:


> I read through this whole thread today.  Thank you. It is such a great way to whisk away from reality right now.  We have two DDs 4 & 7 that have been going to WDW with us annually since they were less than a year old.  Your thread really hits close to home with the similarities.  When you let yours go on their own with a charge limit I got a lump in my throat.  I know our day is coming. While I like the idea of having adult time, I also really like the age we’re in right now.  I did a daddy/daughter trip with my DD7 in July for the MK AP preview and reopening at MK last month.  It was a trip I’ll remember forever.  Also stayed at the Poly in Tokelau for that one.  I love DVC for the opportunities it affords ( we own at BWV and BLT).  I have a lot of the same pics you have on various trips.  I do think your girls are more adventurous eaters than mine are so far.  There are a few places I’d like to try but can’t just yet with the menus as they are.  We have many years to get there.  I really enjoyed reading your adventures over the years today.  Well done sir and again thank you for sharing.  I thoroughly enjoy the live updates.



Thank you for the kind words.  I never did a dad/ daughter trip, and that would have been a lot of fun.  Now, I only have the 21st birthday opportunity, which is as fearful as it is exciting.  Enjoy them while they are that age.  I tell everyone who says, "mine are too young" that we as parents get to see that magic of Christmas morning everyday.


----------



## psac

Always enjoy seeing an update pop up!  I rarely use the Disboards nowadays, but I just thought about you a couple of weeks ago. My wife and I were talking about non-WDW trips to possibly take, and we were talking about Hilton Head and Vero Beach, and I remembered your VB posts, and specifically the Italian a Restaurant with the Pastosa’s Ravioli sign in the window (you probably don’t even remember that, but they’re located here in NY). Anyway, sounds like a good trip all things considered. We would rarely go in the summer anyway because of the heat, so I can’t imagine that heat plus a mask.  We get hot days up in NY, but I work from home, so the few times I go to pick up dinner or whatever with the mask (everyone wears a mask up here) is nothing compared to ALL DAY outside in the parks. Yikes.

Anyway, stinks you had bad meals at 50s and BOG. Last trip in March (right before the world went to hell), we tried 50s for the first time and loved it. Didn’t do BOG that trip, but the year before that was our first dinner there, too, and also really enjoyed it.  But seeing a lot of reports on FB about the restaurants not having full menus, quality not as good, etc.  hopefully those things bounce back once things get back to semi-normal (2022?)

We didn’t get to ride RotR on our trip (was very hard to get boarding passes then), but totally agree with Mcikey’s. They did a great job with it! A lot of fun.

glad you had a good trip!


----------



## AirGoofy

psac said:


> Always enjoy seeing an update pop up!  I rarely use the Disboards nowadays, but I just thought about you a couple of weeks ago. My wife and I were talking about non-WDW trips to possibly take, and we were talking about Hilton Head and Vero Beach, and I remembered your VB posts, and specifically the Italian a Restaurant with the Pastosa’s Ravioli sign in the window (you probably don’t even remember that, but they’re located here in NY). Anyway, sounds like a good trip all things considered. We would rarely go in the summer anyway because of the heat, so I can’t imagine that heat plus a mask.  We get hot days up in NY, but I work from home, so the few times I go to pick up dinner or whatever with the mask (everyone wears a mask up here) is nothing compared to ALL DAY outside in the parks. Yikes.
> 
> Anyway, stinks you had bad meals at 50s and BOG. Last trip in March (right before the world went to hell), we tried 50s for the first time and loved it. Didn’t do BOG that trip, but the year before that was our first dinner there, too, and also really enjoyed it.  But seeing a lot of reports on FB about the restaurants not having full menus, quality not as good, etc.  hopefully those things bounce back once things get back to semi-normal (2022?)
> 
> We didn’t get to ride RotR on our trip (was very hard to get boarding passes then), but totally agree with Mcikey’s. They did a great job with it! A lot of fun.
> 
> glad you had a good trip!



Thanks for catching up.  I'm not a fan of those summer trips, but this one was dd's graduation.  After missing graduation & prom, I just couldn't cancel this, even with the masks.  Glad we did it, and hope it's the one and only.  Hope you all get to enjoy some vacation time as well.


----------



## psac

AirGoofy said:


> Thanks for catching up.  I'm not a fan of those summer trips, but this one was dd's graduation.  After missing graduation & prom, I just couldn't cancel this, even with the masks.  Glad we did it, and hope it's the one and only.  Hope you all get to enjoy some vacation time as well.


Congratulations to your daughter!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Back from another Disney trip, and definitely not feeling the magic.  It's the woke COVID rules.

This picture is from July 2020.

Limited park capacity, had to wear masks outdoors, couldn't eat while walking outdoors, and physical distancing.  However, NBA finals played indoors without masks in the bubble.

Now, December 2021.

Outdoor cue at Jungle Cruise during a high COVID county wide alert. No masks, no physical distancing, and park at capacity.  Eating while walking is permitted.

What has changed?  Follow the science?  Not a chance.  Vaccines do not prevent the spread of COVID, vaccines do not prevent the vaccinated one from getting COVID, only that the effects MAY not be as bad.



Then, FP in gone for the Genie +/ Lightening Lane available for.purchase. Character photos are eliminated.  Character dining eliminated. After buying tickets online, I still had to call to add the extra member to my party, sit on hold for an hour, and then once we got to Disney, make 3 trips to guest services to get the one extra person added. The magic has decreased while the price has increased.

I'm definitely struggling as a DVC member. I want to continue to use my DVC contract, which arbitrarily changed with COVID and I am prohibited from using 3 years of points as per the original contract.  I want to be able to take my grandchildren to Disney.   I guess it is time to just stay at the beach resorts for awhile and hope it gets better.

On to the trip report....


----------



## AirGoofy

This year, we add two new guest.  Oldest dd is pregnant and the baby daddy joined us.  He is a good guy, and I joke with him that he is baby daddy until he marries her.  This is our first time in a 2 BR, and it is really nice.  The room has some maintenance issues (no bathtub stopper, leaking shower door) but it is fixed the third day.

We left here around 2 AM Sunday, and arrived around 4 PM.  It was their first trip, so we did a park a day.

First day, went to eat at the new steakhouse where the Wave was in Contemporary Resort, the only place we could get an ADR on the drive down. The steaks and crab cakes were great, not the PB&J wings, but certainly interesting.


We did a monorail ride for the newbies as well, even though that is the bus picture, which are all back to being to full capacity.


We get to see the MK fireworks from the sky bridge to Contemporary. Sadly, TOTWL is closed for COVID. More science. Then, monorail to Poly for the Lapu Lapu.

I got a picture of the electric water parade with the 50th logo, which was cool.  Then, was told that Tambu lounge was out of pineapples and couldn't serve lapu lapu, but could do the drink.  Really?  Out of pineapples? Just lazy Disney. So, I asked for a backscratcher. They were out of backscratcher sticks, but offered to do the drink anyway.

Onto GF to see the Gingerbread house.  That was a first time, and it was really impressive.


We do the boat ride back from the GF to MK to bus back to the resort, where DW gets searched the 3rd or 4th time because of her glasses case in her purse.


----------



## AirGoofy

Looks like Disboard is changing photo orientation.  Ugh.

Day 2 MK - Park Capacity
We did all of Tomorrowland first. Space Mountain, Astro Orbitor, People Mover, Carousel of Progress are favorites. Stitch ride is gone without a replacement.  While it isn't a great ride, it could have helped dissipate the crowds.  The jail picture at Buzz Light Year. I still get high score at Buzz Light year for all 5 of us.


Onto Adventureland, and the Jungle Cruise photo in the initial post to start here. 

We skipped rides like Aladdin's Magic Carpets as everything was a 45 minute to hour wait.  And, without any FP in park capacity, just isn't fun. We did get Pirates and Tiki room. 

Onto Frontierland for the highlight of today, which was the churro. We did Country Bear Jamboree and Splash Mountain, and it started to rain, so out of line for BTMRR. After a soggy waffle and chicken pocket sandwich at Sleepy Hollow, back to ride Haunted Mansion.

We were all so tired from the car ride, lack of sleep, super crowds, waiting an hour for everyride, so we did some shopping and went back to the room.


----------



## AirGoofy

Day 3 Animal Kingdom

It was far less crowded and much more enjoyable.  We all took turns sitting off rides with my oldest with her pregnancy. She rode what she felt she could and sat out of others.
Kilimanjaro Safaris is my favorite in AK, and we were able to ride it twice.  Managed Expedition Everest twice. Flights of Passage once. Nemo show is closed. FOTLK removed the flying part of the birds and the gymnast monkeys, so it's still a good show, but a let down.  Still, everything is an hour plus wait without FP. Nobody wanted to go to Dinosaur ride.  Yak n Yeti was delicious as always.  The Christmas decorations were enjoyable.


We ended AK early and went to Disney Springs for some shopping and ate dinner at T-Rex.


----------



## AirGoofy

Day 4 Hollywood Studios

Previous favorite Kilimanjaro Safari has been surpassed by Rise of the Resistance as my favorite ride, making DHS the highlight of the trip. And upon the only 30 minutes EMH for resort guets, RotR is down. How frustrating is that. No queue, no FP, and no EMH. So, we went and did Star Tours, and on the 2nd time, get the Vader opening which just makes my day.  We had back over and get on RotR, which just reopens to a 45 minute wait, and will get up to a 150 minute wait on the app. So, we got lucky and it is a great ride.  Onto Smugglers Run and anothet hour wait.  It's my least favorite of the 3 Star Wars rides, but baby daddy likes it the best because he was able to do the shooting. Ray and Chewbacca walking around for pictures, just not with us included.


We ate at the docking station with mobile order, which was awful.  Worst food this trip
  Couldn't get into oga's cantina. 

Onto ToyStory land and more waits. My youngest and I tied on Toy Story Mania, but she was alone in the car, and I had DW tsking away my targets. We get the Mickey Runaway Train with another hour+ wait, followed by Aerosmith RNRC and TOT.  My youngest and I are the only ones to do TOT.  
First time with Max there.


We had a wonderful at the Brown Derby with the cobb salad for me, and we all split the anniversary baked alaska and grapefruit cake as dessert.  We did some shopping and the Skyliner so the baby daddy could experience all modes of Disney transport.

More science - Outdoors Star Wars Fireworks and Fantasmic cancelled for COVID. Indoor Frozen Sing along open and filled at capacity.


----------



## AirGoofy

Day 5 Epcot

And, as always, the plan is to.eat and drink aroud the world.  And, while mostly successful, it is a lot different when you aren't sweating out the booze in the hotter time of the year, and don't have a character stop along the way to slow down the journey. 

We do Soarin first at early EMH, so the line is shorter, just the herd that ran to it first. Living with the Land is great. We did the revised climate change add movie, which I liked the Circle of Life one better.  The takeway thay my youngest picked up on was that the previous video talked about the problem of larger coorporations polluting and using resources and the new video talks only about individual making changes.  We floated on Nemo and then enjoyed a lengthy manatee watching.  The aquarium is so nice, and as baby daddy hadn't seen one that size before, we spent quite some time at each viewing area.  Onto thr Figment of the Imagination where I founs the 50th Park pin with Mickey and Minnie that I wanted. We skipped the DVC lounge and went about eating and drinking around the world.

The Grey Goose slushes weren't slushes, so they filled a large cup.  They had some kick at that volume. Some of drank some new drinks, familiar ones, and tried the new holiday cookies. They were delicious. We did have an ADR for Via Napoli which is terrific pizza.Managed a tequila flight on the good at La Cava. We didn't get the Frozen Maelstrom as it was just another 85 minutes that I couldn't wait. The 3 caballeros is still empty. We did Spaceship Earth, which can't get masked pictures, and then back for Remy queue to stand in line for another hour.


The virtual queue is a good idea except if it lands the time of an ADR or in our case, the time switched often, later and then sooner.  I would have been able time it better than walking all away back around the park.  The new ride is fun, using the same cars as RotR and MRT.  We didn't wait for the fireworks, but watched them from the bus stop.  It was a long day.


----------



## AirGoofy

And that was it for this trip.  We left at 4 AM and made it home around 5 PM (time change).  I don't think we plan to return to WDW until all the COVID restrictions are finally gone. Of course, this may be the new normal for Disney without fast pass, parades, photo stations, outdoor fireworks, character dining, and closed venues going forward. Sadly, the park system is here to stay, and DVC says that we must use digital cards going forward.  

Until the next time, Merry Christmas and thanks for reading along.


----------



## MaMudduck

First off Congratulations on becoming a Grandparent! It is truly a wonderful phase of life! 
I was in WDW in November and feel exactly the same way as you’ve expressed here. It’ll be a few years before I’ll return. I think cruises are going to be more in my future travels.


----------



## AirGoofy

MaMudduck said:


> First off Congratulations on becoming a Grandparent! It is truly a wonderful phase of life!
> I was in WDW in November and feel exactly the same way as you’ve expressed here. It’ll be a few years before I’ll return. I think cruises are going to be more in my future travels.



Thank you. Definitely excited about being a grandparent.  We haven't tried a Disney cruise, so that may be an option going forward.


----------

